# Neo (Toriko) vs Majin Buu



## Tactical12 (Oct 27, 2016)

Distance: 500m
Location: ROSAT
Both bloodlusted
No restrictions


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 27, 2016)

Unless Toriko got more upgrades recently, Buu should take this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## howdy01 (Oct 27, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> Unless Toriko got more upgrades recently, Buu should take this.


I saw that someone had a solar system lvl feat in the latest chap...


----------



## Veggie (Oct 27, 2016)

howdy01 said:


> I saw that someone had a solar system lvl feat in the latest chap...


Where? Nothing of the like was shown. If you mean Acacia's fist, nothing really happened with them and they are still only large planet level +. The difference between it and Solar System is massive.

Shame the earth never exploded, it might have yielded some nasty results seeing how it's a Neptune class planet.


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2016)

Didn't we already have a Neo vs Super Perfect Cell and he couldn't win that? Why would he stand a chance against Buu?


----------



## Bad Wolf (Oct 27, 2016)

I think they mean this

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## howdy01 (Oct 27, 2016)

isn't buu only around star level?


----------



## Veggie (Oct 27, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> I think they mean this


Sounds like a hyperbole, after all that's still just a planet exploding. Also how would it apply to Neo's biting ability?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Sablés (Oct 27, 2016)

Man, it can't be that difficult just to read the whole chapter


----------



## Sablés (Oct 27, 2016)

Actually, it was pretty cringe so maybe.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 27, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> I think they mean this


Don't get how that translate for them being solar system level?


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 27, 2016)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Don't get how that translate for them being solar system level?



a supernova is considered solar system level.




Vegetto said:


> Sounds like a hyperbole, after all that's still just a planet exploding. Also how would it apply to Neo's biting ability?



it's not a regular planet, toriko's planet is mostly gourmet cell related. it's been storing energy for billions of years.
teepie stopped the planet from exploding so it scales to top tires.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 27, 2016)

Still Majin Buu and this will never change.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 27, 2016)

Recent chapter stated the earth exploding was going to be more powerful than a Supernova, in order to pass the flavour on to other planets in the universe as Earth has reached the end of its lifetime or some such.

Said planet was knocked by Jirous spirit and his grandson.

The same chapter also confirmed that NEO - who had historically eaten through many stars in his past and consumed all the planets in another universe retains all his energy as he prevented the people he ate from being reincarnated.

So yeah he's way above Buu now, and is faster, and has enough hax to cancel his regen.

Top tiers solo the entirety of Z actually. Never thought I'd see the day.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> a supernova is considered solar system level.



Its not.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 27, 2016)

According to the wiki even a small supernova is large star level, which is out of DBZ's league.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 27, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Recent chapter* stated *the earth exploding was going to be more powerful than a Supernova, in order to pass the flavour on to other planets in the universe as Earth has reached the end of its lifetime or some such.
> 
> Said planet was knocked by Jirous spirit and his grandson.
> 
> ...


Yes " stated " like how Cell stated something very fascinating that no one here believes.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 27, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Yes " stated " like how Cell stated something very fascinating that no one here believes.



You're really upset about that aren't you?

Except it wasn't stated by someone that was tripping balls on power and arrogance in this case. 

And I'm not even against Solar system level Cell.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 27, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> You're really upset about that aren't you?
> 
> Except it wasn't stated by someone that was tripping balls on power and arrogance in this case.
> 
> And I'm not even against Solar system level Cell.


Upset ? Naw, just being equitable, nuance lol.
If I refuse a specific thing about a verse, I don't see why I wouldn't do the same for another one.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 27, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Upset ? Naw, just being equitable, nuance lol.
> If I refuse a specific thing about a verse, I don't see why I wouldn't do the same for another one.



Right, but it's blatantly not the same situation and i think you know that.


----------



## Steven (Oct 27, 2016)

Pink bubblegum vs ugly monster
i go with the bubblegum


----------



## Roggiano (Oct 27, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Upset ? Naw, just being equitable, nuance lol.
> If I refuse a specific thing about a verse, I don't see why I wouldn't do the same for another one.


You do understand it is a case-by-case basis, correct?

And that there is -more- precedence for this case, considering that the Earth in Toriko needs to blow up in order to spread its "flavor" out into other planets across the universe so that more "true courses" could be developed.  And that Earth had been building this tension up for billions of years...

That being said, I don't even know how much energy that would require in the first place.  Could be more than a supernova, could be less.  But considering that the equivalent, story-wise, to the planet blowing up (in this case) is for Neo-Acacia to splurge out the entirety of what Neo ate in another universe... I'm leaning more towards the fact that it would require a significant amount of energy...


----------



## God Movement (Oct 27, 2016)

Basically, Teppei > Hypernova. Which is like 100 Foe. Since it said it'd make a supernova look like nothing, you'd have enough evidence to use the biggest supernova possible.

Neo > Teppei. Neo is FTL too. So he could beat Boo.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 27, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Basically, Teppei > Hypernova. Which is like 100 Foe. Since it said it'd make a supernova look like nothing, you'd have enough evidence to use the biggest supernova possible.
> 
> Neo > Teppei. Neo is FTL too. So he could beat Boo.


He should eat Buu


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 27, 2016)

Teppei stopping the chain reaction that would end in the planet blowing up through some weird knocking method=/=matching the power of the explosion. Teppei is not fucking solar system level.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sablés (Oct 27, 2016)

It would basically scale to Jirou and up

In which case, Buu or anyone else in canon DBZ for that matter stands no chance.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 27, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Right, but it's blatantly not the same situation and i think you know that.


Their situations are clearly subjective and open to different perspective and interpretation since we only have " statement " not clear, visual feat. Basically, you will see two kind of people in that specific instance, one who will stand for the " hyperbole " stance and exaggeration, second who will take it as it is stated literally in the book. 
Personally, I am not against solar system level for Toriko if the author implied it in that way, if it is his intention then me, as I reader, I don't see why I would be against it.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 27, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Teppei stopping the chain reaction that would end in the planet blowing up through some weird knocking method=/=matching the power of the explosion. Teppei is not fucking solar system level.



I mean it's the same principle as Jirou stopping the planet's rotation. Knocking is technique to counter power. Pure power couldn't have stopped the explosion, it required technique. But to contain that explosion he'd really have to put in an equal amount of energy in the opposite direction.


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I mean it's the same principle as Jirou stopping the planet's rotation. Knocking is technique to counter power. Pure power couldn't have stopped the explosion, it required technique. But to contain that explosion he'd really have to put in an equal amount of energy in the opposite direction.



Chain reactions don't work on DET principles though. Just saiyan.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 27, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I mean it's the same principle as Jirou stopping the planet's rotation. Knocking is technique to counter power. Pure power couldn't have stopped the explosion, it required technique. But to contain that explosion he'd really have to put in an equal amount of energy in the opposite direction.



He didn't "contain the explosion" he stopped the process that would result in the planet exploding.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 27, 2016)

Roggiano said:


> You do understand it is a case-by-case basis, correct?
> 
> And that there is -more- precedence for this case, considering that the Earth in Toriko needs to blow up in order to spread its "flavor" out into other planets across the universe so that more "true courses" could be developed.  And that Earth had been building this tension up for billions of years...
> 
> That being said, I don't even know how much energy that would require in the first place.  Could be more than a supernova, could be less.  But considering that the equivalent, story-wise, to the planet blowing up (in this case) is for Neo-Acacia to splurge out the entirety of what Neo ate in another universe... I'm leaning more towards the fact that it would require a significant amount of energy...


You do understand that it wasn't even what I was implying ?
More precedence for this case ? More like more speculations and assumptions over something that doesn't even happen.
You could be right, you could be wrong, no one truly know.
Any direction is possible, just like Cell's case with his statement.


----------



## Roggiano (Oct 27, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Their situations are clearly subjective and open to different perspective and interpretation since we only have " statement " not clear, visual feat. Basically, you will see two kind of people in that specific instance, one who will stand for the " hyperbole " stance and exaggeration, second who will take it as it is stated literally in the book.
> Personally, I am not against solar system level for Toriko if the author implied it in that way, if it is his intention then me, as I reader, I don't see why I would be against it.


Again, context matters.  I wrote the context behind what was with Toriko my previous post so you could take a look at that.

What is more likely to be argued, however, is if Teppei (the one who stopped the earth from exploding) should get this feat as people are arguing between whether or not he stopped a chain reaction or if he contained and stopped the energy.

edit:



Akira1993 said:


> You do understand that it wasn't even what I was implying ?
> More precedence for this case ? More like more speculations and assumptions over something that doesn't even happen.
> You could be right, you could be wrong, no one truly know.
> Any direction is possible, just like Cell's case with his statement.



There is more precedence because it's a plot point for the earth to explode and spread it's flavor across the -universe-.  Combine that with the fact that Neo did in fact eat practically all of what's inside a universe and that now it requires him to splurge out what he ate to spread flavor helps the series establish the legitimacy of how much energy it would require for the earth to explode with.

Again, Akira, we go with a case-by-case basis here.  Case-by-case.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 27, 2016)

Any debate about the nature of knocking working on the planet is pointless in light of NEOs standalone fears anyway


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 27, 2016)

Roggiano said:


> Again, context matters.  I wrote the context behind what was with Toriko my previous post so you could take a look at that.
> 
> What is more likely to be argued, however, is if Teppei (the one who stopped the earth from exploding) should get this feat as people are arguing between whether or not he stopped a chain reaction or if he contained and stopped the energy.


And how the context is different in Cell's case ? Just because you said so....
Ok.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 27, 2016)

I already explained to you why it was different.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 27, 2016)

Fang said:


> Chain reactions don't work on DET principles though. Just saiyan.



You're right. But I perceived it as him literally stopping the energy from leaking out, which is a lot of energy. But I can understand why people would interpret it in a more conventional sense.



xenos5 said:


> He didn't "contain the explosion" he stopped the process that would result in the planet exploding.



The planet reached a prime point of ripeness and was beginning to self destruct already. You're proposing he somehow circumvented this with his Knocking? It's possible, I disagree, but I can't prove the contrary.


----------



## Roggiano (Oct 27, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> And how the context is different in Cell's case ? Just because you said so....
> Ok.


The context for DBZ is that Cell is boasting and the statement came from him.

The context for Toriko is that the earth's explosion is a plot point, the explosion level was stated from the narrator (not saying the narrator is always right but that there's more credibility with a narrator than a character... usually), and that, again, all of what Neo devoured in the blue universe is is of a comparable level to spread flavor that the earth was originally supposed to do.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 27, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> I already explained to you why it was different.


But that is your opinion buddy, you are judging Cell just because ...
By the way, look at this :


----------



## God Movement (Oct 27, 2016)

I think it's fair to change the pages back until this issue is resolved to limit confusion.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Roggiano (Oct 27, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> But that is your opinion buddy, you are judging Cell just because ...
> By the way, look at this :


To my recollection, that only pertains to the anime, that book (the actual book itself... though, therefore, it shouldn't be treated as cannon).  If this is wrong, someone correct me :V...


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 27, 2016)

Roggiano said:


> The context for DBZ is that Cell is boasting and the statement came from him.
> 
> The context for Toriko is that the earth's explosion is a plot point, the explosion level was stated from the narrator (not saying the narrator is always right but that there's more credibility with a narrator than a character... usually), and that, again, all of what Neo devoured in the blue universe is is of a comparable level to spread flavor that the earth was originally supposed to do.


Narrator ? You call Pair " the narrator " now ? 
Anyway, apparently an official guide book support Cell's statement as proved here : 
Again, Cell's statement = Pair's statement for me.


----------



## Roggiano (Oct 27, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Narrator ? You call Pair " the narrator " now ?
> Anyway, apparently an official guide book support Cell's statement as proved here :
> Again, Cell's statement = Pair's statement for me.


Huh, yeah, that one's on me.  I thought it was the narrator speaking that :

That being said, Neo's splurge would probably yield similar if not greater results.  If we see food traveling at ridiculous speeds across even just the galaxy they're in right now for next chapter, that's going to yield some results~

Until then, let's leave it at this.  There's too much discussion that'll go on~


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 27, 2016)

God Movement said:


> You're right. But I perceived it as him literally stopping the energy from leaking out, which is a lot of energy. But I can understand why people would interpret it in a more conventional sense.
> 
> The planet reached a prime point of ripeness and was beginning to self destruct already. You're proposing he somehow circumvented this with his Knocking? It's possible, I disagree, but I can't prove the contrary.



Since there are multiple possible interpretations I'd say like with calcs we should go with the safer low end.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 27, 2016)

You don't go for the low-end for the sake of it. Go with what's more appropriate matching the context.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 27, 2016)

Roggiano said:


> To my recollection, that only pertains to the anime, that book (the actual book itself... though, therefore, it shouldn't be treated as cannon).  If this is wrong, someone correct me :V...


You think that Cell didn't stated that in the Manga ? That is basically the same point 
Official guidebook is the WOG itself.


----------



## Roggiano (Oct 27, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> You think that Cell didn't stated that in the Manga ? That is basically the same point
> Official guidebook is the WOG itself.


I meant the official guidebook, which I believe is anime only... but as I said, that was my recollection.  If I'm wrong, then I'm wrong.

I know Cell stated that in the manga.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 27, 2016)

This is an issue which is pretty much going to be damn near impossible to resolve, because of the lack of information in the chapter itself.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 27, 2016)

God Movement said:


> This is an issue which is pretty much going to be damn near impossible to resolve, because of the lack of information in the chapter itself.



Yeah


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 27, 2016)

Sablés said:


> You don't go for the low-end for the sake of it. Go with what's more appropriate matching the context.



There isn't really a way to prove which interpretation more appropriately matches the context here.


----------



## howdy01 (Oct 27, 2016)

welp thats a shame, toriko back to large planet level?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 27, 2016)

I already said NEO's eaten stars, and he's contained that energy within him all this time.

Separate issue from the Jirou one. Neo still has superior stats to Buu in all areas, and Hax to stop him moving.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 27, 2016)

howdy01 said:


> welp thats a shame, toriko back to large planet level?


Toriko never left Large Planet level 

Shame doe, it's the only shonen manga I read today that deserved to surpass DB manga in raw power. Could still happen in the upcoming chapters.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 27, 2016)

Roggiano said:


> I meant the official guidebook, which I believe is anime only... but as I said, that was my recollection.  If I'm wrong, then I'm wrong.
> 
> I know Cell stated that in the manga.


Bird Studio is actually Akira Toriyama's personal studio,  the only two people that actually did shit in the studio were Akira Toriyama and Takashi Matsuyama. A quote from the wiki states that "Toriyama does almost all of the work in Bird Studio; his assistant Takashi Matsuyama doing mostly backgrounds." : 
That guidebook was produced in that studio, you can easily draw the conclusion yourself.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 27, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> I already said NEO's eaten stars, and he's contained that energy within him all this time.
> 
> Separate issue from the Jirou one. Neo still has superior stats to Buu in all areas, and Hax to stop him moving.



If you take the solar system thing yeah. Otherwise, Boo has more power because Base Freeza is small star level.

Boo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Base Freeza.

Neo would have more speed and hax though, yeah. However, how effective will Neo's ability be to stop Boo when Boo would be vastly above him raw power wise?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 27, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> I already said NEO's eaten stars, and he's contained that energy within him all this time.



You mean this thread  where your shit was debunked but you carried on in subsequent threads acting as if you'd actually proven something?



Kaaant said:


> Separate issue from the Jirou one. Neo still has superior stats to Buu in all areas, and Hax to stop him moving.



Knocking hasn't been shown to bypass durability. The version of Neo Jirou paralyzed was still on his level.

Neo doesn't have superior stats to Buu except for speed.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 27, 2016)

God Movement said:


> If you take the solar system thing yeah. Otherwise, Boo has more power because Base Freeza is small star level.
> 
> Boo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Base Freeza.
> 
> Neo would have more speed and hax though, yeah. However, how effective will Neo's ability be to stop Boo when Boo would be vastly above him raw power wise?



That's true but Buu is still small star level though. And NEOs eaten and will have retained the energy of stars.

He's also got back channels that'll put Buu months behind Neo iirc. Knocking that can freeze him forever and prevent him healing.



xenos5 said:


> You mean this thread  where your shit was debunked but you carried on in subsequent threads acting as if you'd actually proven something?



The only thing that happened in that thread was you desperately tried to downplay and are still doing it now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 27, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Knocking hasn't been shown to bypass durability. The version of Neo Jirou paralyzed was still on his level.



Right except Jirou was going to knock all the damage he ever took throughout his career as a knocking master. 

Why would he need to do that if he could've tanked it again?


----------



## God Movement (Oct 27, 2016)

Wait, when did Neo eat stars?


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 27, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Wait, when did Neo eat stars?



Never. Just some statement Don Slime made that Kaaant's tried to push as if it were word of god.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 27, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Wait, when did Neo eat stars?


I want to know this too, I remember her wiped out life from planets, but not actual stars themselves.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 27, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Wait, when did Neo eat stars?





He also ate most of the planets, and if you consider this quote possibly stars as well in his own universe before moving to Toriko's one.



xenos5 said:


> Never. Just some statement Don Slime made that Kaaant's tried to push as if it were word of god.



An adversary of Neo said it and you're trying and failing to debunk his words as unreliable. 

No one is buying it. 

Could you hop off my sack please.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 27, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Right except Jirou was going to knock all the damage he ever took throughout his career as a knocking master.
> 
> Why would he need to do that if he could've tanked it again?



I'm not exactly sure what you're trying to imply here.


----------



## howdy01 (Oct 27, 2016)

I can see this one's going to be a long one


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 27, 2016)

Buu easily

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 27, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> An adversary of Neo said it and you're trying and failing to debunk his words as unreliable.
> 
> *No one is buying it.*
> 
> Could you hop off my sack please.



What no one bought was your wank. Other than Neocacia and MysticBlade but they're also Toriko wankers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Veggie (Oct 27, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Never. Just some statement Don Slime made that Kaaant's tried to push as if it were word of god.


Not only did he not eat stars on panel, he dies to them(Supernova) among other beings such as Demons on Don Slime level. Not to mention that Neo at his strongest which is the present one before falling to Wings never displayed a feat that could even come close to devouring a star. 

I also agree on that notion that Teppei basically stopped a chain reaction not an actual Supernova.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 27, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> What no one bought was your wank. Other than Neocacia and MysticBlade but they're also Toriko wankers.



It's not wank when I display character statements, and the only voice of dissent is you trying to assert Don Slime is lying for no reason. Which makes zero sense. 

Numbers mean shit, but try gordo, brightsteel and a few others who agreed with me.

And you trying to make this personal is starting to bore me to be honest.

>I'm a Toriko wanker but the only obd related posts I've made are about the feat in question.

Right.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 27, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> It's not wank when I display character statements, and the only voice of dissent is you trying to assert Don Slime is lying for no reason. Which makes zero sense.
> 
> Numbers mean shit, but try gordo, brightsteel and a few others who agreed with me.
> 
> ...



Lol. I was never trying to make it personal. Just gave God Movement a response with my honest opinion on the matter. 

I didn't say "displaying character statements" was wank. My position has always been that Don Slime's word on it's own is not enough as proof. Especially considering how it's only been shown that Neo's eaten life forms. He left entire planets barren so there is no reason for him to have eaten stars. You'd think he'd eat all celestial objects or none. Neo's not known to be a picky eater after all.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 27, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Lol. I was never trying to make it personal. Just gave God Movement a response with my honest opinion on the matter.



Every post you've made has pretty much been a personal attack, and you're even bringing up past drama that you instigated to begin with. And I'm not interested. 

Your response which was a lie. 



xenos5 said:


> I didn't say "displaying character statements" was wank. My position has always been that Don Slime's word on it's own is not enough as proof. Especially considering how it's only been shown that Neo's eaten life forms. He left entire planets barren so there is no reason for him to have eaten stars. You'd think he'd eat all celestial objects or none.



Don Slime stating that Neo's eaten stars doesn't contradict anything we've come to know about Neo; mentioning the fact he's left behind lifeless husks doesn't falsify anything Slime has said, that's just you speculating when there's nothing to go on. He's essentially eaten the bread and left the crust behind because there's no value to him in eating them. 



> Neo's not known to be a picky eater after all.



The guy literally takes months torturing animals so they'll taste better before killing them, and we know there's flavours he doesn't like.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 27, 2016)

No idea if it's significant as an aside, but Aimaru seems to imply it's been him that was containing earth exploding all this time.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 27, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Every post you've made has pretty much been a personal attack, and you're even bringing up past drama that you instigated to begin with. And I'm not interested.



I brought up the past thread because it was relevant as you were bringing up the same argument you made there. It wasn't drama. Just a debate. 



Kaaant said:


> Your response which was a lie.



Oh so you're inside my head and now what my true thoughts are now? 



Kaaant said:


> Don Slime stating that Neo's eaten stars doesn't contradict anything we've come to know about Neo; mentioning the fact he's left behind lifeless husks doesn't falsify anything Slime has said, that's just you speculating when there's nothing to go on. He's essentially eaten the bread and left the crust behind because there's no value to him in eating them.
> 
> The guy literally takes months torturing animals so they'll taste better before killing them, and we know there's flavours he doesn't like.



Why don't we see next chapter if Neo spits out any stars? He's throwing up everything he's ever eaten right now so stars should come out as well. 

I'd also like to say. Why don't you provide supporting evidence for Slime's statement? We didn't accept the statement Old Kai made that Beerus could destroy the universe until we got supporting evidence. Why should Slime's statement not be held to the same standard?


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 27, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Oh so you're inside my head and now what my true thoughts are now?



You said he never ate stars even though it's stated that he did.

When you say something that's untrue that is called a lie.



xenos5 said:


> Why don't we see next chapter if Neo spits out any stars? He's throwing up everything he's ever eaten right now so stars should come out as well.



He literally said this chapter froheze has been converting things he ate into other ingredients.

You're being facetious here unless you expect Don slime's supernova, Jirou's knocking, the eight kings attacks to all come out like they went in.



xenos5 said:


> I'd also like to say. Why don't you provide supporting evidence for Slime's statement? We didn't accept the statement Old Kai made that Beerus could destroy the universe until we got supporting evidence. Why should Slime's statement not be held to the same standard?



Or better yet, as its your claim Slime would be wrong/lying/misinformed, why don't you back that up by showing some sort of contradiction?

And now you're moving the goal posts to DB, where the contention was more if Beerus could destroy space time before God tiers were upgraded to universal, as destroying the mass of the universe doesn't necessarily make you universal or some shit.

And these standards you're trying to enforce now wasn't an argument back when BOG the movie was first released and a mere quote from whis had Beerus upgraded to Solar System level with no supporting evidence.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 27, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> You said he never ate stars even though it's stated that he did.
> 
> When you say something that's untrue that is called a lie.



It being stated doesn't mean it actually happened. I'm not going to take every statement made by characters as fact. A lie would be where i'm intentionally saying something I don't believe in. You thinking it's wrong doesn't make it a lie.



Kaaant said:


> He literally said this chapter froheze has been converting things he ate into other ingredients.
> 
> You're being facetious here unless you expect Don slime's supernova, Jirou's knocking, the eight kings attacks to all come out like they went in.



Why would those attacks not have dissipated by now? And what means does Froese have to convert a star into another ingredient? She can chop up all the lifeforms he's eaten but what's she going to do to a hot ball of gas to make it into an ingredient?



Kaaant said:


> Or better yet, as its your claim Slime would be wrong/lying/misinformed, why don't you back that up by showing some sort of contradiction?



We do not have enough information from the flashbacks shown supporting either side.



Kaaant said:


> And now you're moving the goal posts to DB, where the contention was more if Beerus could destroy space time before God tiers were upgraded to universal, as destroying the mass of the universe doesn't necessarily make you universal or some shit.



I posted in the DBS feats thread/s for a long time. I know for certain Old Kai's statement was considered and then dismissed as there was not enough evidence to support it when it was first made. But regardless that was just an example. There are other cases where when a character makes a statement we don't automatically assume it's true without other evidence supporting it. When in Naruto Juubi Madara said Gai bent space with his speed when using  Night Gai we did not start labeling Night Gai as some spatial hax technique that bypasses durability.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 27, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Why would those attacks not have dissipated by now? And what means does Froese have to convert a star into another ingredient? She can chop up all the lifeforms he's eaten but what's she going to do to a hot ball of gas to make it into an ingredient?



Dude it was said just this chapter he retains all the appetite energy he's eaten.

Are you expecting the all the gourmet cells he's ever eaten to come out in the form of surfaces of planets?



xenos5 said:


> We do not have enough information from the flashbacks shown supporting either side.



So basically you have zero evidence he's unreliable, whereas I have a statement that Neo did it, as well as the knowledge that Slime was King of the universe when Neo came in on his turf and therefore was in a position to be aware of Neo's actions, and quotes that he poses a threat to gourmet cells on a galactic level, that he ate most, possibly all (depending on what Acacia's quote this chapter is referring to) of the gourmet cells in the Blue universe, so much so it's devoid of life.

Where like I said Solar System Beerus was just handed out with no supporting evidence at all at the time. There wasn't even indication BOG would be a TV series.



xenos5 said:


> I posted in the DBS feats thread/s for a long time. I know for certain Old Kai's statement was considered and then dismissed as there was not enough evidence to support it when it was first made. But regardless that was just an example. There are other cases where when a character makes a statement we don't automatically assume it's true without other evidence supporting it. When in Naruto Juubi Madara said Gai bent space with his speed when using Night Gai we did not start labeling Night Gai as some spatial hax technique that bypasses durability.



You're comparing apples to oranges here. There's a lot more nuance in these examples than what you're giving credit for at any rate, and the power inflation is pretty astronomical compared to what's being discussed here.

Plenty of times has this site taken character statements at face value without direct confirmation. There's times like with Cell where it's thrown out because it could be him trying to scare Gohan shitless, whereas Slime is talking about someone who he's fought before and is aware of the threat of. There's no reason for slime to lie, and no evidence he's any less informed that all the other characters that know NEO's history with far less authority and oversight than what slime had.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 27, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Dude it was said just this chapter he retains all the appetite energy he's eaten.
> 
> *Are you expecting the all the gourmet cells he's ever eaten to come out in the form of surfaces of planets?*



What we've seen of what he's thrown up so far the ingredients aren't just ethereal gourmet energy. They're solid objects. Froese isn't a master of rearranging gourmet energy into food. She's a master chef. She's been preparing all the stuff Neo's eaten but there's no way for her to have prepared stars.



Kaaant said:


> So basically you have zero evidence he's unreliable, whereas I have a statement that Neo did it, as well as the knowledge that Slime was King of the universe when Neo came in on his turf and therefore was in a position to be aware of Neo's actions, and quotes that he poses a threat to gourmet cells on a galactic level, that he ate most, possibly all (depending on what Acacia's quote this chapter is referring to) of the gourmet cells in the Blue universe, so much so it's devoid of life.



Being the king of the universe does not mean he would be able to see everything that happened within it at all times. There is no proof of him having limited omniscience like that.



Kaaant said:


> Where like I said Solar System Beerus was just handed out with no supporting evidence at all at the time. There wasn't even indication BOG would be a TV series.



I don't remember that being accepted. People pushed for it but until DBS Beerus was just stayed listed as small star + on the OBD wiki like a lot of other Dragon ball characters iirc.



Kaaant said:


> You're comparing apples to oranges here. There's a lot more nuance in these examples than what you're giving credit for at any rate, and the power inflation is pretty astronomical compared to what's being discussed here.



The difference between large planet level and small star level is bigger than you'd think. 

Large planet level:2.7 yottatons

Small Star Level:2.998 tenatons

it's on an entirely different order of energy. Even though it's not as big as the jump between Small Star to Universe level it is still significant. 



Kaaant said:


> Plenty of times has this site taken character statements at face value without direct confirmation. There's times like with Cell where it's thrown out because it could be him trying to scare Gohan shitless, whereas Slime is talking about someone who he's fought before and is aware of the threat of. There's no reason for slime to lie, *and no evidence he's any less informed that all the other characters that know NEO's history with far less authority and oversight than what slime had.*



Are you referring to the blue nitros with this statement? They didn't have complete knowledge of everything Neo did specifically as they left Neo behind and did not monitor him. You have no proof Slime monitored all his actions either. All we know of is that they previously fought against each other in the past.


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 27, 2016)

@Kaaant:



> Numbers mean shit, but try gordo, brightsteel and a few others who agreed with me.



why you gotta mention me like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 27, 2016)

I kinda agree (not with Kaaant) about the Solar System shit that Teppei did. It didnt appear to be a chain reaction at all, The Gourmet cells in the earth have been building up energy over time, and at this point there is so much that they cant contain it anymore. Its not a chain reaction


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 27, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> I kinda agree (not with Kaaant) about the Solar System shit that Teppei did. It didnt appear to be a chain reaction at all, The Gourmet cells in the earth have been building up energy over time, and at this point there is so much that they cant contain it anymore. Its not a chain reaction



The way it had been described in the past "cooking the earth" perfectly lends to it being a chain reaction. It was a long process that had come close to reaching it's end. It's not like the Earth was actually in the middle of exploding when Teppei knocked it and he nullified the energy/forced it back into dormancy within the Earth. It was only just about to explode.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 27, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> The way it had been described in the past "cooking the earth" perfectly lends to it being a chain reaction. It was a long process that had come close to reaching it's end. It's not like the Earth was actually in the middle of exploding when Teppei knocked it and he nullified the energy/forced it back into dormancy within the Earth. It was only just about to explode.


they have been cooking the earth over time, it has been getting more ripe/full of flavor/energy over time. At this point it was literally about to burst so all the energy is right there and about to burst out. It was stated that it was close to exploding a few chapter ago


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 27, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> they have been cooking the earth over time, it has been getting more ripe/full of flavor/energy over time. At this point it was literally about to burst so all the energy is right there and about to burst out. It was stated that it was close to exploding a few chapter ago



Can you prove with any certainty that what Teppei did was contain/nullify the energy within the planet by knocking it instead of changing the processes stirring up within the planet that were causing it to explode by knocking it? Both are equally likely.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 27, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Can you prove with any certainty that what Teppei did was contain/nullify the energy within the planet by knocking it instead of changing the processes stirring up within the planet that were causing it to explode by knocking it? Both are equally likely.


there wasnt a process. It was literally about to explode due to it containing too much energy. Knocking is a direct cancellation of something, energy, time, etc. Thats how its always shown to work instead of being so exotic that it just changes the process of something in a chain reaction. It has never been shown to work that way


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 27, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> there wasnt a process. It was literally about to explode due to it containing too much energy. Knocking is a direct cancellation of something, energy, time, etc. Thats how its always shown to work instead of being so exotic that it just changes the process of something in a chain reaction. It has never been shown to work that way



Paralyzing a human or animal isn't "direct cancellation of something". It is messing with the processes of the victim's body so that they cannot move.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 27, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Paralyzing a human or animal isn't "direct cancellation of something". It is messing with the processes of the victim's body so that they cannot move.


they are cancelling their movements or paralyzing them. Jirou can knock the entire world and all the people on it, how is that stopping a process. And either way he has to stop the energy


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 27, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> im pretty sure those are literally the points of impact from Jirou's knocking. Neocacia had to hit the points to undo the knocking



And how does that change that Neo's body was physically changed?


----------



## Crackle (Oct 28, 2016)

God Movement said:


> If you take the solar system thing yeah. Otherwise, Boo has more power because Base Freeza is small star level.
> 
> Boo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Base Freeza.
> 
> Neo would have more speed and hax though, yeah. However, how effective will Neo's ability be to stop Boo when Boo would be vastly above him raw power wise?


Assuming this is Fat Buu he's more of a glass cannon that relies on regeneration


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Assuming this is Fat Buu he's more of a glass cannon that relies on regeneration



He's not a glass cannon. Like all other forms of buu he can control his density. And at certain times he'll just let attacks pass through him.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 28, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> I kinda agree (not with Kaaant) about the Solar System shit that Teppei did. It didnt appear to be a chain reaction at all, The Gourmet cells in the earth have been building up energy over time, and at this point there is so much that they cant contain it anymore. Its not a chain reaction



Like I said, it looks like Aimaru was containing it with his fungus as well.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 28, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> What we've seen of what he's thrown up so far the ingredients aren't just ethereal gourmet energy. They're solid objects. Froese isn't a master of rearranging gourmet energy into food. She's a master chef. She's been preparing all the stuff Neo's eaten but there's no way for her to have prepared stars.



You're speculating again. So you're expecting all the attacks to come out like they went in again? The surfaces of all the blue planets he ate will come out just like they were originally?


xenos5 said:


> Being the king of the universe does not mean he would be able to see everything that happened within it at all times. There is no proof of him having limited omniscience like that.



Did I say omniscience? It's pretty obvious at some point in time he became aware of the threat NEO posed, as he was staring to consume his universe, and responded accordingly. 

Hence they fought, and Slime killed him. 


xenos5 said:


> I don't remember that being accepted. People pushed for it but until DBS Beerus was just stayed listed as small star + on the OBD wiki like a lot of other Dragon ball characters iirc.



DBS wasn't even in the works at the time. I saw the wiki was changed, so I remember. 


xenos5 said:


> it's on an entirely different order of energy. Even though it's not as big as the jump between Small Star to Universe level it is still significant.



Still not as big a jump from planet level to universe level. 


xenos5 said:


> Are you referring to the blue nitros with this statement? They didn't have complete knowledge of everything Neo did specifically as they left Neo behind and did not monitor him. You have no proof Slime monitored all his actions either. All we know of is that they previously fought against each other in the past.



You're reaching pretty far here. The nitro pretty much traced his footsteps over billions of years to try and kill him. They don't need complete knowledge to know that Stars, planets, and possibly all gourmet cells in the blue universe went missing. They already said to Jirou he poses a galactic scale threat to the universe. 

Slime made mention of NEO's feeding frenzies, he knew what NEO was up to and put a stop to him.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> You have no proof Slime monitored all his actions either. All we know of is that they previously fought against each other in the past.



frist off you're wrong, don slime is king of the universe, he's second to ika lord of the afterlife.
the red nitro, more explicitly a much weaker race had knowledge on neo's path of destruction.
down to it's battles and when he died and vanished for millions of years.

the red nitro could keep track off.
don slime was king so he knows more than they do, he controlled galaxies.
don fighting him was to prevent neo from destroying their universe.



xenos5 said:


> Being the king of the universe does not mean he would be able to see everything that happened within it at all times. There is no proof of him having limited omniscience like that.



again this is a stupid argument, he doesn't need to know everything to know neo ate stars.
this type of argument is cringe worthy. drop it.



xenos5 said:


> Large planet level:2.7 yottatons
> 
> Small Star Level:2.998 tenatons
> 
> it's on an entirely different order of energy. Even though it's not as big as the jump between Small Star to Universe level it is still significant.



ok......
we have valid proof he ate stars in the past, there is no gap.
you say i don't believe it because it's a statement.

1, don slime was the king of the universe
2, don lived for billions of years reincarnating.
3, has favor with the God of the afterlife.
4, stated by red nitro to be the only one able to stop neo.

the information on neo is well known.

even in this chapter ika allowed jirou to guide teppei in learning how to knock, to stop the planet form exploding.



xenos5 said:


> The way it had been described in the past "cooking the earth" perfectly lends to it being a chain reaction.



it's not a chain reaction, was the air fruit a chain reaction or was it when it becomes ripe enough it explodes and we were given the stats of the energy of that explosion.

sani was able to withstand it for a short period of time, this is the same instance.

it's a inflation of energy expanding that leads to a explosion so great that a supernova can't compete. teppei completely nullified that energy.

the toriko planet has been growing for billions of years due to the gourmet cells and absorbing energy.



xenos5 said:


> instead of changing the processes stirring up within the planet that were causing it to explode by knocking it?



knocking stops whatever it's knock.
knocking even stops fucking time dude, it's a cancellation of energy/movement.
he didn't change the processes of nothing stirring within the planet, his knocking is opposing the force of the planet exploding.

knocking can last thousands of years to millions depending on who is doing it.



xenos5 said:


> Paralyzing a human or animal isn't "direct cancellation of something".



it's stopping the momentum energy of said object.
jirou when fighting a zit said by it moving towards him it's like a giant planet with "energy that's a bitch to stop".

you read that last part right?
it's opposing the energy force of said object/person preventing movement, in this case opposing the expansion of the planet exploding.


neo ate countless stars
a vastly weaker character nullified a explosion grater than a supernova.
neo was said to be a universe threat and now a feat by a much vastly character put neo's potential in prospective.

aslo this is EOS level shit.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 28, 2016)

Well, it seems that this thread is far from being over .


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Well, it seems that this thread is far from being over .




knowing him i'm expecting his next argument is "prove pair statement of the explosion being beyond a supernova,".


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> You're speculating again. So you're expecting all the attacks to come out like they went in again? The surfaces of all the blue planets he ate will come out just like they were originally?



I didn't say that. I've been saying everything that it is possible for Froese to prepare should come out as ingredients but stuff impossible for Froese to prepare (like stars) should come out like it first came in. Perhaps Froese found a way to prepare those surfaces by combining them with something else? 



Kaaant said:


> Did I say omniscience? It's pretty obvious at some point in time he became aware of the threat NEO posed, as he was starting to consume his universe, and responded accordingly.
> 
> Hence they fought, and Slime killed him.



Being aware of the threat Neo posed does not give any reason for him to have directly witnessed Neo eating stars. Or perhaps someone just told Neo "he's eating everything!" and Neo assumed that included stars? It is far more likely Slime learned everything about Neo through others reporting back to him. 



Kaaant said:


> DBS wasn't even in the works at the time. I saw the wiki was changed, so I remember.



I guess we can't prove it either way. It's your memories against mine in this case.



Kaaant said:


> Still not as big a jump from planet level to universe level.



planet level to universe level? Even before DBS retroactively upgraded Frieza Dragonball had reached small star level because of Buu. But regardless the statement Old Kai made about Beerus being universe level was not accepted until we got supporting evidence in the form of the effects we saw during Goku's fight with Beerus. I don't know how many times I have to say this but a statement is not enough. You can say my examples are somehow much more nuanced but Old Kai actually does have a way of monitoring stuff that happens within his universe far away from him because of his crystal ball. And he has also met Beerus in the past as he was sealed by him into the Z sword. Old Kai had more of a method to be knowledgeable of all of Beerus's actions than Slime did of Neo's but we still did not accept Old Kai's statement. 



Kaaant said:


> You're reaching pretty far here. The nitro pretty much traced his footsteps over billions of years to try and kill him. They don't need complete knowledge to know that Stars, planets, and possibly all gourmet cells in the blue universe went missing. They already said to Jirou he poses a galactic scale threat to the universe.
> 
> Slime made mention of NEO's feeding frenzies, he knew what NEO was up to and put a stop to him.



All they would need to know of is the lifeforms across the galaxy being eaten to see him as a galactic threat. There is no reason for someone to have witnessed Neo eating a star unless you have proof lifeforms exist within stars in the Toriko universe and one lone survivor of a freeding frenzy from when Neo ate beings within a star made its way to Slime to report this to him?


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> There is no reason for someone to have witnessed Neo eating a star unless you have proof lifeforms exist within stars in the Toriko universe and one lone survivor of a freeding frenzy from when Neo ate beings within a star made its way to Slime to report this to him?



it's a known fact neo ate stars, only question is how long did it take him.
which everyone agrees we don't know how long, but the facts still remains he ate them.


just like we humans can detect stars and if one goes missing we will be aware of it, surely guys who rules the milky way and other galaxies to king of the universe should notice a large portion of it's stars missing. like really?


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2016)

Can you fuck off for a second? I'm in the middle of responding to all your previous responses. I do not need more shit piled on top from you responding to responses I meant towards Kaant.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Can you fuck off for a second? I'm in the middle of responding to all your previous responses. I do not need more shit piled on top from you responding to responses I meant towards Kaant.



kaant was foolish in responding back to you, you're pretty much the only one arguing such nonsense despite the overwhelming evidence presented towards you.

take a chill pill bro.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> frist off you're wrong, don slime is king of the universe, he's second to ika lord of the afterlife.
> the red nitro, more explicitly a much weaker race had knowledge on neo's path of destruction.
> down to it's battles and when he died and vanished for millions of years.
> 
> ...



Why don't you bring proof instead of just saying "you're wrong" as if that's supposed to mean anything without evidence? The red nitro never mentioned Neo "eating stars" though. Them having knowledge of Neo's path of destruction may just make them more knowledgeable of Neo than Slime who likely only got reports from those subservient to him of what had happened. Being kind does not magically grant him more knowledge than those who followed Neo's path of destruction. Title's don't have that kind of power. 



MysticBlade said:


> again this is a stupid argument, he doesn't need to know everything to know neo ate stars.
> this type of argument is cringe worthy. drop it.



I use that argument because if Slime did not personally witness Neo's actions he would've had to have them reported to him and something as simple as "neo is eating everything!" could be interpreted by Slime to include stars. He could've just made the wrong assumption based off the information he was given. 



MysticBlade said:


> ok......
> we have valid proof he ate stars in the past, there is no gap.
> you say i don't believe it because it's a statement.
> 
> ...



What does him having "a favor of the god of the afterlife" have to do with anything? Fighting Neo in the past does not give him direct knowledge of every action Neo ever took. And as I said being "king of the universe" does not magically grant him certain knowledge. 



MysticBlade said:


> frist off you're wrong, don slime is king of the universe, he's second to ika lord of the afterlife.
> the red nitro, more explicitly a much weaker race had knowledge on neo's path of destruction.
> down to it's battles and when he died and vanished for millions of years.
> 
> ...



Why don't you bring proof instead of just saying "you're wrong" as if that's supposed to mean anything without evidence? The red nitro never mentioned Neo "eating stars" though. Them having knowledge of Neo's path of destruction may just make them more knowledgeable of Neo than Slime who likely only got reports from those subservient to him of what had happened. Being kind does not magically grant him more knowledge than those who followed Neo's path of destruction. Title's don't have that kind of power. 



MysticBlade said:


> again this is a stupid argument, he doesn't need to know everything to know neo ate stars.
> this type of argument is cringe worthy. drop it.



I use that argument because if Slime did not personally witness Neo's actions he would've had to have them reported to him and something as simple as "neo is eating everything!" could be interpreted by Slime to include stars. He could've just made the wrong assumption based off the information he was given. 



MysticBlade said:


> even in this chapter ika allowed jirou to guide teppei in learning how to knock, to stop the planet form exploding.



And what does that prove? 



MysticBlade said:


> it's not a chain reaction, was the air fruit a chain reaction or was it when it becomes ripe enough it explodes and we were given the stats of the energy of that explosion.



The processes within the planet being reversed by knocking is a possible explanation. And honestly I don't think the planet was supposed to come close to exploding as fast as it did. I got the implication the damage done to the planet messed with the processes thus it being a chain reaction. 




MysticBlade said:


> sani was able to withstand it for a short period of time, this is the same instance.
> 
> it's a inflation of energy expanding that leads to a explosion so great that a supernova can't compete. teppei completely nullified that energy.



You have no solid proof of that. All we know is the planet stopped short of exploding. the processes that were about to make it explode being stopped is just as plausible of an explanation for it. 



MysticBlade said:


> the toriko planet has been growing for billions of years due to the gourmet cells and absorbing energy.
> 
> knocking stops whatever it's knock.
> knocking even stops fucking time dude, it's a cancellation of energy/movement.
> ...



I already showed Kaaant earlier. Neo's body was physically changed after Jirou applied million knocking to him. That is not stopping momentum. That is affecting processes within the body. 




MysticBlade said:


> neo ate countless stars
> a vastly weaker character nullified a explosion grater than a supernova.
> neo was said to be a universe threat and now a feat by a much vastly character put neo's potential in prospective.
> 
> aslo this is EOS level shit.



You sure like to act as if you've proven your intepretations are proven fact when they aren't don't you? Both feats are being debated atm. You can't use one to try to support the other not being an outlier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> kaant was foolish in responding back to you, you're pretty much the only one arguing such nonsense despite the overwhelming evidence presented towards you.
> 
> take a chill pill bro.



I'm the only one arguing because I have the stamina to deal with this shit (though backup would be appreciated at some point I must admit  ). I provided enough reasonable doubt that someone changed back the OBD wiki profiles that placed Toriko, Teppei, Neo, etc... at solar system level back to large planet level. My "nonsense" would have to make sense to at least some people for that to happen wouldn't it?


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> I'm the only one arguing because I have the stamina to deal with this shit (though backup would be appreciated at some point I must admit  ). I provided enough reasonable doubt that someone changed back the OBD wiki profiles that placed Toriko, Teppei, Neo, etc... at solar system level back to large planet level.



you're doubt trolled who ever changed it back, you were completely wrong in every case.
doesn't change the fact neo stomps here.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Both feats are being debated atm. You can't use one to try to support the other not being an outlier.



it's not a outlier, nothing can ever contradict it seeing as this is EOS level feats sorry.
also, one supports the other.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> you're doubt trolled who ever changed it back, you were completely wrong in every case.
> doesn't change the fact neo stomps here.



Excuses, excuses. I didn't troll anyone. I provided my arguments and it convinced someone. And how this fight goes depends entirely on whether or not those two feats are accepted. If they aren't then Neo is large planet level and Buu stomps.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 28, 2016)

Neo has not eaten "countless stars" on panel or even through a flashback, there is only one statement by Don Slime. A statement that is later not supported by Neo's own feats. He couldn't eat Dereous laser(large planet at most) in his imperfect form, which btw is the only form Don Slime could have witnessed since Neo had never eaten God prior to the final battle. After he ate GOD and started owning everyone, he still only eat planet buster attacks and on one instance he deflected a fully powered beam by Dereous.

In the incredible case that he could(not really) consume the energy a star can produce, there is no way he can eat it fast enough to not die here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> it's not a outlier, nothing can ever contradict it seeing as this is EOS level feats sorry.
> also, one supports the other.



This is straying away from the original point. I haven't been trying argue either are outliers throughout this whole thread. Just that they are both faulty. One faulty feat doesn't support another faulty feat.


----------



## Divell (Oct 28, 2016)

Majin Buu is still near impossible to kill.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Them having knowledge of Neo's path of destruction may just make them more knowledgeable of Neo than Slime who likely only got reports from those subservient to him of what had happened. Being kind does not magically grant him more knowledge than those who followed Neo's path of destruction. Title's don't have that kind of power.



what are you talking about, this same circular arguments shit.
title has that kind of power, ika the lord of the afterlife controls and knows all that shit.
he has favor with don and to top it off he is the one that gave jirou permission to go back to earth to show teppei how to knock.

ika>don>blue>red when it comes to knowledge of the red universe.



xenos5 said:


> I use that argument because if Slime did not personally witness Neo's actions he would've had to have them reported to him and something as simple as "neo is eating everything!" could be interpreted by Slime to include stars. He could've just made the wrong assumption based off the information he was given.



he doesn't have to witness anything, he isn't a fucking moron to not be able to tell a fuck ton of stars are missing.  

we humans, who can't even venture beyond our solar system can notice some of the shit that goes on in our universe.

your argument is retarded.




xenos5 said:


> have to do with anything? Fighting Neo in the past does not give him direct knowledge of every action Neo ever took



again, no one's fucking saying don knows everything neo did.
it's simple fucking observation dude.



xenos5 said:


> And as I said being "king of the universe" does not magically grant him certain knowledge.



being able to see a fuck ton of stars missing doesn't requires magical knowledge.
these are fucking beings who rules galaxies and are capable of galaxy hopping.

even before we got information on neo eating stars, we were given the sun biting demon. and now we were given information that neo ate countless stars.



xenos5 said:


> And what does that prove?



it proves that the God holds a place in decisions being made within the universe.
he isn't bond by time, the concept of time and space doesn't reside in his dimension.
ika has favor with don, which means ika gives don slime information and instructions.



xenos5 said:


> You have no solid proof of that.



we do, it's called knocking and we understand what knocking does.
it cancels the energy of a object/person.



xenos5 said:


> I already showed Kaaant earlier. Neo's body was physically changed after Jirou applied million knocking to him. That is not stopping momentum. That is affecting processes within the body.



neo is a mass mess of bubbles spikes, his body didn't change because we've seen him in that form before that fight.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> what are you talking about, this same circular arguments shit.
> title has that kind of power, ika the lord of the afterlife controls and knows all that shit.
> he has favor with don and to top it off he is the one that gave jirou permission to go back to earth to show teppei how to knock.
> 
> ika>don>blue>red when it comes to knowledge of the red universe.



Giving souls permission to go back to Earth is not proof of complete knowledge of everything that happens in the afterlife or the universe. 



MysticBlade said:


> he doesn't have to witness anything, he isn't a fucking moron to not be able to tell a fuck ton of stars are missing.
> 
> we humans, who can't even venture beyond our solar system can notice some of the shit that goes on in our universe.
> 
> your argument is retarded.



We never see any panels where it looks like a bunch of stars are missing. It is just as possible someone reported to Neo that he was devouring everything and Don assumed that included stars. 




MysticBlade said:


> again, no one's fucking saying don knows everything neo did.
> it's simple fucking observation dude.



It's only a possibility. We never see any visual proof of stars being gone. 



MysticBlade said:


> being able to see a fuck ton of stars missing doesn't requires magical knowledge.
> these are fucking beings who rules galaxies and are capable of galaxy hopping.
> 
> even before we got information on neo eating stars, we were given the sun biting demon. and now we were given information that neo ate countless stars.



The sun biting demon was never proven to be Neo. Hell it hasn't even been brought up again. It seems like Mitsutoshi dropped that plot thread entirely.



MysticBlade said:


> it proves that the God holds a place in decisions being made within the universe.
> he isn't bond by time, the concept of time and space doesn't reside in his dimension.
> ika has favor with don, which means ika gives don slime information and instructions.



So you're claiming ika has limited omniscience now?



MysticBlade said:


> we do, it's called knocking and we understand what knocking does.
> it cancels the energy of a object/person.
> 
> neo is a mass mess of bubbles spikes, his body didn't change because we've seen him in that form before that fight.



On which page do we see his pustule like skin turn into spikes before Jirou performed million knocking on him? Link it.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 28, 2016)

I still want an explanation as to why Neo couldn't eat Dereous laser in his imperfect form if he could devour star levels of energy in one gulp. Something necessary to beat Buu here.

Also something that contradicts Don Slime's statement.


----------



## TheSteamedDemon (Oct 28, 2016)

This doesn't really add up. If Teppei knocking a supernova level explosion is treated as stopping the process(even though it was stated by Jirou knocking does require energy) why wouldn't Neo be able to knock Buu? I mean clearly it doesn't matter how much energy you have inside you if knocking just stops the process.

So doesnt Acacia just use Million Knocking and eat him whole? He can stop the process of a planet going supernova+, so can't he stop the movements of a star level beast?


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> I still want an explanation as to why Neo couldn't eat Dereous laser in his imperfect form if he could devour star levels of energy in one gulp. Something necessary to beat Buu here.
> 
> Also something that contradicts Don Slime's statement.



if you read the chapter, neo couldn't keep up with the speed of the laser so his eating speed couldn't devour it.

neo needs to be as fast as or faster to be able to eat his prey.
there's no contradiction.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 28, 2016)

He later eat the 8K combo, which included Dereous Laser and attacks as fast as it. 

Buus attack will be too much for Neo to eat, even worse if Buu decides to do more than one attack.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2016)

TheSteamedDemon said:


> This doesn't really add up. If Teppei knocking a supernova level explosion is treated as stopping the process(even though it was stated by Jirou knocking does require energy) why wouldn't Neo be able to knock Buu? I mean clearly it doesn't matter how much energy you have inside you if knocking just stops the process.
> 
> So doesnt Acacia just use Million Knocking and eat him whole? He can stop the process of a planet going supernova+, so can't he stop the movements of a star level beast?



Buu's durability is too high for the knocking to reach whatever approximation he has to "pressure points" to begin with. And buu's physiology is different than anything that has been knocked in the Toriko universe previously.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 28, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> Also something that contradicts Don Slime's statement.


Seriously Don slime's statement can't be used as proof for anything considering 

Don slime contradicted himself on the same chapter, He said that neo can eat stars ~ on the same chapter he tossed a very small star that he thought would kill Neo.

 and I'm out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Veggie (Oct 28, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Seriously Don slime's statement can't be used as proof for anything considering
> 
> Don slime contradicted himself on the same chapter, He said that neo can eat stars ~ on the same chapter he tossed a very small star that he thought would kill Neo.
> 
> and I'm out.


I didn't even think of that, it kills Don Slimes credibility badly here.


----------



## TheSteamedDemon (Oct 28, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Buu's durability is too high for the knocking to reach whatever approximation he has to "pressure points" to begin with. And buu's physiology is different than anything that has been knocked in the Toriko universe previously.



So because of his durability, he cannot stop the processes within his body? That would work only assuming that he has to match the amount of energy in order to knock through Buu. This would mean Teppei matched the amount of energy in the earth at the time, making Neo supernova+.
Talking about physiology, Nitro are made of pure appetite, and have no gender. Neither does the earth, or appetite attacks. I doubt physiology has much to do with how it would turn out. Besides, Neo is from a different universe anyway.


----------



## TheSteamedDemon (Oct 28, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Seriously Don slime's statement can't be used as proof for anything considering
> 
> Don slime contradicted himself on the same chapter, He said that neo can eat stars ~ on the same chapter he tossed a very small star that he thought would kill Neo.
> 
> and I'm out.


Makes you question how much mass was in that star. MAYBE the 5 Lightyear statement can be applied?


----------



## Veggie (Oct 28, 2016)

TheSteamedDemon said:


> Makes you question how much mass was in that star. MAYBE the 5 Lightyear statement can be applied?


He said that about "a star", doesn't apply to his as he then said that his small star could wipe out all existence on earth.


----------



## TheSteamedDemon (Oct 28, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> He said that about "a star", doesn't apply to his as he then said that his small star could wipe out all existence on earth.



Yes, he said it would have no problem in doing it. I couldn't possibly know how much damage it could have done, but considering he said he condensed a ridiculous amount of mass inside it just after saying a star with gargantuan mass would have that effect, it wouldn't hurt his credibility if the star he created had close to that effect


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> It is just as possible someone reported to Neo that he was devouring everything and Don assumed that included stars



we are given no reason to believe that, you're assuming that nonsense.
why would he believe neo could devour stars just by word of mouth, the fucker fought him in the past. so he knows what he's capable of.



xenos5 said:


> The sun biting demon was never proven to be Neo. Hell it hasn't even been brought up again.



yes it was, it was stated by kaka when referring to acacia gourmet demon. it was brought up two more times and each time it's about NEO.



xenos5 said:


> So you're claiming ika has limited omniscience now?



the dude lives outside space and time, however the fuck you qualify that i don't know.
what we do know is he rules that dimension and there's no time there.




xenos5 said:


> On which page do we see his pustule like skin turn into spikes before Jirou performed million knocking on him? Link it.



this means nothing, what jirou did was a more added knocking, a million of them to completely stop acacia. if he didn't acacia could've undo it yet he left his mouth open.



Vegetto said:


> He later eat the 8K combo, which included Dereous Laser and attacks as fast as it.



he underwent two evolution, he went from being around eight king level to 22k.
dude you should already know this.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 28, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> he underwent two evolution, he went from being around eight king level to 22k.
> dude you should already know this.


Yes but that attack was still way below star level, which is the point I was trying to make. Even after having eat GOD his feats are still only large planet level of eating regardless of how fast they are.

Don Slime is just wrong in saying that Neo could eat stars. Heck Shade0180 made a great point. Why would he throw Neo a small star if he knows that Neo can eat regular stars. It doesn't add up.

Sorry I didn't make that clear in my first post.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 28, 2016)

TheSteamedDemon said:


> Yes, he said it would have no problem in doing it. I couldn't possibly know how much damage it could have done, but considering he said he condensed a* ridiculous amount of mass* inside it just after saying a star with *gargantuan mass *would have that effect, it wouldn't hurt his credibility if the star he created had close to that effect


Actually he said "probably" when it came to wiping out all life on Earth. 


Saying that his star had a ridiculous amount of mass doesn't mean he could replicate the feat of a regular supernova. Specially when he himself states that he could only wipe out life on the Earth.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2016)

TheSteamedDemon said:


> So because of his durability, he cannot stop the processes within his body? That would work only assuming that he has to match the amount of energy in order to knock through Buu. This would mean Teppei matched the amount of energy in the earth at the time, making Neo supernova+.
> Talking about physiology, Nitro are made of pure appetite, and have no gender. Neither does the earth, or appetite attacks. I doubt physiology has much to do with how it would turn out. Besides, Neo is from a different universe anyway.



No you're looking at this the wrong way. Teppei just has to have large planet level+ DC to knock the planet and make it reverse the processes within itself that are about to make it explode. The Toriko earth's crust doesn't have solar system level durability. To have knocking work on Buu it would have to bypass his small star level + durability but it has never been shown to do that. We also cannot assume knocking would work on every being with every type of physiology because of it working on some alien beings. That is an NLF. 



MysticBlade said:


> we are given no reason to believe that, you're assuming that nonsense.
> why would he believe neo could devour stars just by word of mouth, the fucker fought him in the past. so he knows what he's capable of.



How would fighting him give him knowledge of what he's destroyed in the past? We have no reason to assume Neo saw spots where stars were missing either because we never see that on panel. They are equally possible. 



MysticBlade said:


> yes it was, it was stated by kaka when referring to acacia gourmet demon. it was brought up two more times and each time it's about NEO.



Link the pages with these statements. 



MysticBlade said:


> the dude lives outside space and time, however the fuck you qualify that i don't know.
> what we do know is he rules that dimension and there's no time there.



So you don't know how his abilities work basically. 



MysticBlade said:


> this means nothing, what jirou did was a more added knocking, a million of them to completely stop acacia. if he didn't acacia could've undo it yet he left his mouth open.



You are missing the point. I'm saying that if knocking did not change processes within the body Neo's body should not have changed. It didn't just "stop his momentum".


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> es but that attack was still way below star level, which is the point I was trying to make.



we don't know that.

on top of the fact it was stated that the reason neo couldn't eat said attack was because of it's "*speed*" and destructive power neo's feeding is unable to *keep up with

*



it all matters about his devouring speed. how powerful the attack is has little dealings with it.
just how fast it is.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> we don't know that.
> 
> on top of the fact it was stated that the reason neo couldn't eat said attack was because of it's "*speed*" and destructive power neo's feeding is unable to *keep up with
> 
> ...



Destructive power is how powerful the attack is. What else would destructive power mean in that context? That shows how powerful the attack is absolutely has something to do with it.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 28, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> we don't know that.
> 
> on top of the fact it was stated that the reason neo couldn't eat said attack was because of it's "*speed*" and destructive power neo's feeding is unable to *keep up with
> 
> ...


So we don't know how powerful the attack is, but you're gonna go ahead and assume that Neo could eat Small Star level attacks from Buu?

Nope, it doesn't mean he can eat Star level attacks. That's just a NLF right there. Next thing you'll tell me is that he can eat Galaxy level attacks as long as they're slow enough


----------



## Zern227 (Oct 28, 2016)

I would like to point out the only reason Neo didn't eat Derous's laser was because it was too fast for him to eat. Trying use that to disprove him eating a star is comparing apples to oranges.

I don't really care for this, but using that as "proof" is retarded.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> So we don't know how powerful the attack is, but you're gonna go ahead and assume that Neo could eat Small Star level attacks from Buu?




i'm pretty much done with this debate, we're going back in circles.
the case for neo being beyond star level is clear as day, but downplayers will do whatever it takes for their favorite series to have a fighting chance.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

Zern227 said:


> I would like to point out the only reason Neo didn't eat Derous's laser was because it was too fast for him to eat. Trying use that to disprove him eating a star is comparing apples to oranges.



someone who gets it, it's just straight downplaying.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 28, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> i'm pretty much done with this debate, we're going back in circles.
> *the case for neo being beyond star level is clear as day*, but downplayers will do whatever it takes for their favorite series to have a fighting chance.


Nope not at all, Don Slime statement is not credible due to inconsistency in the same chapter, and then a post God Neo also never showed that capacity to eat something past large planet level.

You're just assuming shit, in fact you even admit that we don't know how powerful attacks such as 8Kas combo is. Other than large planet, but much below star level of course


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> joa alos said what *his feeding can't keep up* with moron.
> 
> 
> if i stuffed more food into your mouth faster than you can swallow, you'll choke?
> did you get it yet?



You're acting as if the speed is the only factor when that's clearly not what Joie implied. To go with your anology it's like food is stuffed into his mouth too fast for him  to eat and the food is too dense for him to eat on top of that. Not just the former.


----------



## Zern227 (Oct 28, 2016)

It just means he would normally be able to eat it but it just take longer. I can't eat a walnut in a second but I can in a minute, seems like a proper analogy.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> Nope not at all, Don Slime statement is not credible due to inconsistency in the same chapter, and then a post God Neo also never showed that capacity to eat something past large planet level.



there's no inconsistencies.

a pre evolve neo zit ate jirou's big bang, which is large planet level.
his zits are at that level, on top of the fact a zit from moving packs the rotational energy far grater than the toriko's earth.

large planet level is a huge underestimation.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 28, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> there's no inconsistencies.
> 
> a pre evolve neo zit ate jirou's big bang, which is large planet level.
> his zits, on top of the fact a zit from moving packs the rotational energy far grater than the toriko's earth.
> ...


The inconsistent I'm talking about is Don Slime using a small star attack that would only wipe out the planet. While previously he had hyped Neo above Star level. Therefore he is not Star level, post evolution let alone pre evolution.

They're large planet level +, they could be stronger but due to lack of actual feats they get stuck there :yeahsorry


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 28, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Seriously Don slime's statement can't be used as proof for anything considering
> 
> Don slime contradicted himself on the same chapter, He said that neo can eat stars ~ on the same chapter he tossed a very small star that he thought would kill Neo.
> 
> and I'm out.


Not debating this shit, but there's a difference between eating a star and eating a fucking supernova 

Don didn't contradict himself

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 28, 2016)

MysticBlade actually being MysticReasonable for a change

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Roggiano (Oct 28, 2016)

Zern227 said:


> It just means he would normally be able to eat it but it just take longer. I can't eat a walnut in a second but I can in a minute, seems like a proper analogy.


Essentially, how I equate this whole thing to Neo is that if it's too much energy/matter, whether by virtue of coming at him too fast or the energy/matter is so compact that he can't eat it all quick enough...

Seriously, you proved this point with your walnut analogy.  You can eat a walnut in a minute but you can't eat it in a second.  The part you left out is that if you were forced to eat it in a second, there would be serious repercussions.  Thus, going back to Neo... heck, that's probably why Neo died to supernovas before.  Too much energy coming at him in a short amount of time.

That being said, as for whether or not Neo has actually eaten a star or not... meh.  I have nothing to say to that.  Let the chips fall where they may~

edit:
In case it isn't clear, my intention with this post was that power (energy) mattered just as much as speed in regards to what Neo can't and can't eat and that the two are... fairly interconnected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veggie (Oct 28, 2016)

I'll drop out of the debate for now and go to sleep. Maybe when I comeback there will be better evidence towards Neo being Star level


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> While previously he had hyped Neo above Star level. Therefore he is not Star level, post evolution let alone pre evolution.



he didn't hyped neo above star level, him eating stars don't make him star level.
it could've have taken neo a whole year to eat just one star or a few months.
we don't know how* fast *he could've ate one. that's the whole point.

what we do know is teppei stopped the the planet from exploding with his knocking, which puts him at star level.

we didn't know where the torikovese stand not up until the current chapter powerwise.
it's not a outlier, it's a EOS feat. we have no reason to disregard it.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 28, 2016)

....you moron dbz is stuck with star lv from a character 2 sagas back while in his first form casuay and the saga before the last one we had a solar system lv statement yet was thrown but something as ambiguous as knocking can get offf?

Knocking which we dont know how it stops whatever it stops like how jirou had the damage negated accumilated?

Or teppei needing instructions?midora should have been stronger than teppei which means it involves some sort of technigue and this is unquantible


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 28, 2016)

So much irony  littering this thread.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

Roggiano said:


> Seriously, you proved this point with your walnut analogy. You can eat a walnut in a minute but you can't eat it in a second. The part you left out is that if you were forced to eat it in a second, there would be serious repercussions. Thus, going back to Neo... heck, that's probably why Neo died to supernovas before. Too much energy coming at him in a short amount of time.



that's exactly it.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 28, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> So much hypocrisy littering this thread.


Could you like post sth in the debate?


We need to play favourites else this stuff wouldnt be fun


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Or teppei needing instructions?midora should have been stronger than teppei which means it involves some sort of technigue and this is unquantible



not really, it's technique and having the necessary power to do so.
midora wouldn't know how because he hasn't mastered knocking like jirou.


----------



## Zern227 (Oct 28, 2016)

Roggiano said:


> Essentially, how I equate this whole thing to Neo is that if it's too much energy/matter, whether by virtue of coming at him too fast or the energy/matter is so compact that he can't eat it all quick enough...
> 
> Seriously, you proved this point with your walnut analogy.  You can eat a walnut in a minute but you can't eat it in a second.  The part you left out is that if you were forced to eat it in a second, there would be serious repercussions.  Thus, going back to Neo... heck, that's probably why Neo died to supernovas before.  Too much energy coming at him in a short amount of time.
> 
> That being said, as for whether or not Neo has actually eaten a star or not... meh.  I have nothing to say to that.  Let the chips fall where they may~



The force was irrevent in my analogy because the stars in the Blue Universe weren't forced into Neo's mouth, certainly not at FTL speeds. Which is why I said comparing the laser and a star were apples and oranges.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 28, 2016)

Knocking requires skill/knowledge and precision, plus power to pull off. you need all 3 to correctly perform knocking


----------



## Toaa (Oct 28, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> not really, it's technique and having the necessary power to do so.
> midora wouldn't know how because he hasn't mastered knocking like jirou.


The fact that they have to learn how to actually do it is proof that it doesnt only involve power and thus applying the dc of the planet exploding to the power teppei is at best shaky and at worst faulty


I would wait for the next chapter to see if they do say that teppei actually outputted that much energy we would have a deal not to mention teppei ws really not strong compared to current top tiers so apllying the best feat to him and scaling everyopne from it is wrong



Knocking at its nature invloves using techinguw to control power even in real life


----------



## Roggiano (Oct 28, 2016)

Zern227 said:


> The force was irrevent in my analogy because the stars in the Blue Universe weren't forced into Neo's mouth, certainly not at FTL speeds. Which is why I said comparing the laser and a star were apples and oranges.


Fair enough on that.

Though, of course, that also means that just because Neo -could- eat a star doesn't necessarily mean he's star level (without some sort of time frame, we can't properly quantify that).  And that's more or less what I was trying to get at.  There could be other factors for why Neo is star level, at least... but that's all under debate at the moment.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 28, 2016)

yujiro said:


> The fact that they have to learn how to actually do it is proof that it doesnt only involve power and thus applying the dc of the planet exploding to the power teppei is at best shaky and at worst faulty
> 
> 
> I would wait for the next chapter to see if they do say that teppei actually outputted that much energy we would have a deal not to mention teppei ws really not strong compared to current top tiers so apllying the best feat to him and scaling everyopne from it is wrong
> ...


It probably has more to do with applying the knocking force in the right area so that its successful. If you apply it wrong, even with the right energy, you wont get the desired effect


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

yujiro said:


> The fact that they have to learn how to actually do it is proof that it doesnt only involve power and thus applying the dc of the planet exploding to the power teppei is at best shaky and at worst faulty



it's like a sealing technique, but through physical means applying power to a object sealing it's movements.

we've seen knocking that stops people from on the verge of dying and preserving them for some time.
we've seen knocking that stops time.
we've seen knocking that affects large objects, waters winds etc

knocking stops/cancels the momentum energy of a person/object. even life force.
in the case of teppei, he stopped the momentum energy of the planet expansion explosion.
his knocking is opposing the expansion energy to burst forth.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 28, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> It probably has more to do with applying the knocking force in the right area so that its successful. If you apply it wrong, even with the right energy, you wont get the desired effect


So how can we assume that he actually countered the whole force because by using knocking he may just as well have countered a part of it


----------



## Toaa (Oct 28, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> it's like a sealing technique, but through physical means applying power to a object sealing it's movements.
> 
> we've seen knocking that stops people from on the verge of dying and preserving them for some time.
> we've seen knocking that stops time.
> ...



No all of those point out to knocking being used for sth diffrent than countering energy he stops the muscles that does not equate having the same dc as the punch just stopping the muscles from moving and thats what was mostly used by teppei which would also be more in line with his character and the power that was shown by the author the same can also be said for the knocking on earth jirou first did and also for what you described as preserving dead bodies you stop muscles from moving


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 28, 2016)

yujiro said:


> So how can we assume that he actually countered the whole force because by using knocking he may just as well have countered a part of it


he would still have to counter a significant amount of energy, comparable to a supernova


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 28, 2016)

yujiro said:


> he stops the muscles that does not equate having the same dc as the punch just stopping the muscles from moving




do you see anywhere at any given point jirou said he's trying to stop muscles, or do you see him saying energy?

it's stopping momentum energy, same with larger bodies such as a planet.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 28, 2016)

This just points at the fact that he didnt even use enough strenght to knock him

Also how did the damage accumulate in jirous body if anythign it more likely temporwlly stops it rather than completely negates it


----------



## Rookie7 (Oct 28, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Or teppei needing instructions?midora should have been stronger than teppei which means it involves some sort of technigue and this is unquantible


Midora can't do any knocking right now, because he doesn't have any arms currently. He never stated that he can't stop planet from exploding.

Besides. Midora managed to remove Acacia's knocking from himself. All Jirou's knowledge about knocking comes from Acacia.


Vegetto said:


> He couldn't eat Dereous laser(large planet at most) in his imperfect form


He totally could. But here the thing. Look at how NEO was fighting against Don Slime. He eated everything. Now look how Acacia was fighting against Jirou. He was using melee attacks. NEO had to come out and save Acacia. When Acacia in charge his fighting style is different from NEO's combat style. Acacia simply didn't think about eating laser, because he panicked. Acacia can't use NEO's powers at full, because his mindset is different.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 28, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Seriously Don slime's statement can't be used as proof for anything considering
> 
> Don slime contradicted himself on the same chapter, He said that neo can eat stars ~ on the same chapter he tossed a very small star that he thought would kill Neo.
> 
> and I'm out.



Mate I told you last time neither one was fully revived, so that's all bunk.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 28, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> I didn't say that. I've been saying everything that it is possible for Froese to prepare should come out as ingredients but stuff impossible for Froese to prepare (like stars) should come out like it first came in. Perhaps Froese found a way to prepare those surfaces by combining them with something else?



There's no reason to think that Stars aren't a part of food in the toriko universe just like everything else, especially given the revelation the earth like many planets before was meant to explode to spread the gourmet materials across the universe. So it's still speculation, the argument is not gonna stand because all the attacks, gourmet luck, etc, is pretty much not going to come out looking like it did to begin with, so it's a waste of time even discussing. 



xenos5 said:


> Being aware of the threat Neo posed does not give any reason for him to have directly witnessed Neo eating stars. Or perhaps someone just told Neo "he's eating everything!" and Neo assumed that included stars? It is far more likely Slime learned everything about Neo through others reporting back to him.



Gonna go out on a limb here and say that if the sun is fucked up just like everything else in the solar system Neo just happened to have passed through, it was probably him as well. 

You're speculating again, like I said you still have no indication that slime got his information from a second hand source. 

And I really can't be bothered digging through toriko looking for all the other weaker characters in Toriko that  had viable information on him, who were less privy to the kind of knowledge slime was. 



xenos5 said:


> planet level to universe level? Even before DBS retroactively upgraded Frieza Dragonball had reached small star level because of Buu. But regardless the statement Old Kai made about Beerus being universe level was not accepted until we got supporting evidence in the form of the effects we saw during Goku's fight with Beerus. I don't know how many times I have to say this but a statement is not enough. You can say my examples are somehow much more nuanced but Old Kai actually does have a way of monitoring stuff that happens within his universe far away from him because of his crystal ball. And he has also met Beerus in the past as he was sealed by him into the Z sword. Old Kai had more of a method to be knowledgeable of all of Beerus's actions than Slime did of Neo's but we still did not accept Old Kai's statement.



Still waiting on you giving a reason for me to distrust Slime's word. It's your claim and you can't even back it up. There is literally no gain to be had by Slime lying to Neo's face. 



xenos5 said:


> All they would need to know of is the lifeforms across the galaxy being eaten to see him as a galactic threat. There is no reason for someone to have witnessed Neo eating a star unless you have proof lifeforms exist within stars in the Toriko universe and one lone survivor of a freeding frenzy from when Neo ate beings within a star made its way to Slime to report this to him?



It speaks of the magitude of the threat he posed. 

Did you just ignore the bits where I said he ate almost all the material in his own universe, and that the Nitro have been following him for billions of years to kill him?

You are just wildly throwing out conjecture at this stage. 

Coupled with Slime's statement to NEOs fucking face and no one else's that he ate countless stars, not just one in the past. 

You literally don't have an argument on why Slime is unreliable, and if we were to apply these ludicrously stringent standards that only you seem to applying, it would pretty much depower the majority of fiction. 

Every excuse you give is not supported by any source anywhere, so what can I say other than "you're wrong, that's speculation" over and over again?

There's not even proof Slime had underlings.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 28, 2016)

I see that the " we shall go on to the end. " is really strong here


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> *There's no reason to think that Stars aren't a part of food in the toriko universe just like everything else*, especially given the revelation the earth like many planets before was meant to explode to spread the gourmet materials across the universe. So it's still speculation, the argument is not gonna stand because all the attacks, gourmet luck, etc, is pretty much not going to come out looking like it did to begin with, so it's a waste of time even discussing.



Uh what? Not everything in the toriko universe is a part of food. Normal unedible ground, dirt, etc... exists. It's more like there's no reason to assume stars are somehow a part of food in the verse when they have never been shown or portrayed that way.



Kaaant said:


> Gonna go out on a limb here and say that if the sun is fucked up just like everything else in the solar system Neo just happened to have passed through, it was probably him as well.
> 
> You're speculating again, *like I said you still have no indication that slime got his information from a second hand source.*
> 
> And I really can't be bothered digging through toriko looking for all the other weaker characters in Toriko that  had viable information on him, who were less privy to the kind of knowledge slime was.



And you have no proof he saw it firsthand. It's equally likely at least that someone else from the universe he was a king of told him about it. We do not have enough information from the flashbacks shown to say either way.



Kaaant said:


> Still waiting on you giving a reason for me to distrust Slime's word. It's your claim and you can't even back it up. There is literally no gain to be had by Slime lying to Neo's face.



When did I say he intentionally lied? My position has been that he could have been misinformed or there is not enough supporting evidence to prove his statement.



Kaaant said:


> It speaks of the magitude of the threat he posed.
> 
> Did you just ignore the bits where I said he ate almost all the material in his own universe, and that the Nitro have been following him for billions of years to kill him?
> 
> You are just wildly throwing out conjecture at this stage.



When did the nitro says specifically he "ate all the material in his own universe"?



Kaaant said:


> Coupled with Slime's statement to NEOs fucking face and no one else's that he ate countless stars, not just one in the past.
> 
> You literally don't have an argument on why Slime is unreliable, and if we were to apply these ludicrously stringent standards that only you seem to applying, it would pretty much depower the majority of fiction.



Give some examples. I'm pretty sure these "ludicrously stringent standards" have been applied in the past as statements are usually only accepted after supporting evidence comes out to help prove them. If it's treated like a historical event by more than one character (all or most of whom are reliable sources), or is said by the narrator(although there are cases where even that isn't enough) it is more likely to be accepted but that is not the case here.



Kaaant said:


> Every excuse you give is not supported by any source anywhere, so what can I say other than "you're wrong, that's speculation" over and over again?
> 
> There's not even proof Slime had underlings.



He has been shown having food spirits like Asarudy working under him. It can easily be assumed he's always had food spirits working under him even before becoming the king of sea grill. After all Don Slime is an acquaintance of the king of the world of souls.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 28, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Give some examples. I'm pretty sure these "ludicrously stringent standards" *have been applied in the past as statements are usually only accepted after supporting evidence comes out to help prove them.* If it's treated like a historical event by more than one character (all or most of whom are reliable sources), or is said by the narrator(although there are cases where even that isn't enough) it is more likely to be accepted but that is not the case here.



Not really. Following on the DB comparison, DB characters were solar system for a long time from just a unproven, unsupported, statement. People have not been stringent. In fact, we've been very loose for some time. It's the reason why I feel this thread is so ironic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Not really. Following on the DB comparison, DB characters were solar system for a long time from just a unproven, unsupported, statement. People have not been stringent. In fact, we've been very loose for some time. It's the reason why I feel this thread is so ironic.



Uh what? We never had Cell's profile listing him as solar system level to my recollection. Some wankers pushed for it. But it never got accepted/approved.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 28, 2016)

Dude, BoG, not Cell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Dude, BoG, not Cell.



I really don't remember that being accepted to a great degree either. But I guess it's hard to prove it either way as we can't go back in time and see what the profiles were like back then.

And regardless of the standards back then I know we've had better standards since then. I remember extremely well in the DB feats thread how Old Kai's statement about Beerus being universe level was shot down because of how no evidence supported it at the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 28, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Uh what? Not everything in the toriko universe is a part of food.



Dude everything in this whole fucking series is edible. Even emotions.


xenos5 said:


> Normal unedible ground, dirt, etc... exists.



The Planet is comprised of gourmet cells.

So no.

Please stop.


xenos5 said:


> It's more like there's no reason to assume stars are somehow a part of food in the verse when they have never been shown or portrayed that way.







Wrong.

And this actually totally validates the fact stars are edible.

There is no reason at all to think the Nitro and Slime were lying.

Puts your claim that for some reason (again with no basis for claiming it) that Froheze can't work with stars to make food. 



xenos5 said:


> And you have no proof he saw it firsthand. *It's equally likely *at least that someone else from the universe he was a king of told him about it.



@Bold: stop it.

I'm effectively using Occam's razor here. Either prove there was a third party or shut up about it.



xenos5 said:


> When did the nitro says specifically he "ate all the material in his own universe"?



I'll look for it tomorrow.


xenos5 said:


> When did I say he intentionally lied? My position has been that he could have been misinformed or there is not enough supporting evidence to prove his statement.



You originally were saying he was unreliable. Again, prove the existence of a third party, or stop.


xenos5 said:


> I'm pretty sure these "ludicrously stringent standards



The crux of your argument is don't accept any character statement unless we are shown an image of whatever the statement is claiming is shown.

That is retardedly arbitrary.


xenos5 said:


> It can easily be assumed



You've been doing a lot of that recently for someone who's been banging on about needing supporting evidence.

Blue Grill is a totally separate project, billions of years removed from when he was king of the universe, you have no idea how Slime ran the show back then.

Joie just demonstrated that Stars are fair game in the scheme of food, no reason to think that NEO wouldn't be eating that.

Oh wait, we know he was because Slime has already told us he did


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> The Planet is comprised of gourmet cells.
> 
> So no.
> 
> Please stop.



You can't cook dirt and make it into a meal. Not every single part of the planet is edible.



Kaaant said:


> Wrong.
> 
> And this actually totally validates the fact stars are edible.
> 
> There is no reason at all to think the Nitro and Slime were lying.



Those just look like many different and strange types of planets to me.



Kaaant said:


> @Bold: stop it.
> 
> I'm effectively using Occam's razor here. Either prove there was a third party or shut up about it.



How is your explanation the simplest? Slime hearing about it from someone else should be simpler considering Slime would have a lot of duties to perform as king of the universe so there wouldn't be much opportunity for him to personally witness Neo doing something that wouldn't be as significant as him actually eating the citizens in his domain.



Kaaant said:


> I'll look for it tomorrow.



aight.



Kaaant said:


> You originally were saying he was unreliable. Again, prove the existence of a third party, or stop.



can you prove he personally witnessed Neo eating a star?



Kaaant said:


> The crux of your argument is don't accept any character statement unless we are shown an image of whatever the statement is claiming is shown.
> 
> That is retardedly arbitrary.



No. That is not the only way for a statement to get supporting evidence. I already explained other methods "If it's treated like a historical event by more than one character (all or most of whom are reliable sources), or is said by the narrator(although there are cases where even that isn't enough) it is more likely to be accepted but that is not the case here." .



Kaaant said:


> You've been doing a lot of that recently for someone who's been banging on about needing supporting evidence.
> 
> Blue Grill is a totally separate project, billions of years removed from when he was king of the universe, you have no idea how Slime ran the show back then.
> 
> ...



It's silly to say Slime had no underlings at all. Even disregarding the likelihood of food spirits being those underlings surely he'd have some other beings serve him. You were the one who initially claimed his title as king of the universe made it more likely he'd have knowledge of all Neo's actions somehow. Are you now saying that, that was a meaningless self-imposed title and Slime actually wasn't a king back then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 28, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> You can't cook dirt and make it into a meal. Not every single part of the planet is edible.



Says who?

>You can eat Emotions and luck but not dirt. 

Stop. 


xenos5 said:


> Those just look like many different and strange types of planets to me.



That's pretty obviously a star. 

So that's four pieces of evidence that stars are edible. 

You have nothing. 

You're just being obstinate now. 



xenos5 said:


> How is your explanation the simplest?



Because it only has two entities involved. Yours has a magical third party you've yet to prove the existence of. 



xenos5 said:


> someone else should be simpler



It's so much simpler there's only no proof it happened.



xenos5 said:


> Slime would have a lot of duties to perform as king of the universe



Stop speculating. 



xenos5 said:


> so there wouldn't be much opportunity for him to personally witness Neo doing something that wouldn't be as significant as him actually eating the citizens in his domain.



You mean like how in Blue Grill he had his cells in every citizen so he could keep an eye on them at all times even when he was in Ichryuu's body?  

Stop speculating please. 



> can you prove he personally witnessed Neo eating a star?



A good way of saying "I can't prove a third party was present."



> It's silly to say Slime had no underlings at all.



There's no reason to think he wasn't simply the biggest baddest fucker in the playground everyone else submitted to. 

Unless you want to assume he was running things like a police state like in Blue Grill, where he was monitoring everyone. 

See that part where you're throwing out meaningless conjecture? Could you stop that?



> You were the one who initially claimed his title as king of the universe made it more likely he'd have *knowledge of all Neo's actions *somehow


@Bold, didn't say that. 

Because it's his fucking turf that NEO has started to move in on. 

And that fact is we fucking know it came to a head because Slime wound up killing them. 

Then later says he has eaten stars before. 

How is this hard to follow?

>Stars are edible
>NEO consumes everything he can
>The man who beat him in the past says he's eaten countless stars whilst on a feeding frenzy. 

There's literally no reason for me to second guess this given what is obviously NEO's mo, and you would have to be retarded to think otherwise.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 28, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Says who?
> 
> >You can eat Emotions and luck but not dirt.
> 
> Stop.



Do you want me to word it a different way? You can't make it palatable. There isn't a way to "prepare" dirt.



Kaaant said:


> *That's pretty obviously a star.*
> 
> So that's four pieces of evidence that stars are edible.
> 
> ...



Are you talking about the flaming planet that has a clear outline separating it and the flames surrounding it?



Kaaant said:


> It's so much simpler there's only no proof it happened.





Kaaant said:


> Stop speculating.





Kaaant said:


> There's no reason to think he wasn't simply the biggest baddest fucker in the playground everyone else submitted to.
> 
> Unless you want to assume he was running things like a police state like in Blue Grill, where he was monitoring everyone.
> 
> See that part where you're throwing out meaningless conjecture? Could you stop that?





Kaaant said:


> Stop speculating please.



For your claim that Slime witnessed Neo eating a star you'd have to speculate just as well. There is no way to know because the flashbacks given aren't specific enough. We do not have a details but in the absence of details I don't support relying on just one statement as if it were word of god.



Kaaant said:


> You mean like how in Blue Grill he had his cells in every citizen so he could keep an eye on them at all times even when he was in Ichryuu's body?



That's certainly possible here. But I get the implication you'd think that would help your claim. However I don't think Slime having his cells in his citizens means he can see directly what they've seen. He's just able to tell when something happens to them.



Kaaant said:


> @Bold, didn't say that.
> 
> Because it's his fucking turf that NEO has started to move in on.
> 
> ...



I disagree with the figure you're in Joie's visualization is a star, being a star. So I do not see stars as edible.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 28, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> You can't cook dirt and make it into a meal. Not every single part of the planet is edible.



Just stop. 



xenos5 said:


> Are you talking about the flaming planet that has a clear outline separating it and the flames surrounding it?





Kindly fuck off if that's your contention. 


xenos5 said:


> For your claim that Slime witnessed Neo eating a star



I never said he witnessed it. 

Still waiting on that third party evidence. 



xenos5 said:


> That's certainly possible here. But I get the implication you'd think that would help your claim. However I don't think Slime having his cells in his citizens means he can see directly what they've seen. He's just able to tell when something happens to them.



You are desperate. 

Please go away. 



xenos5 said:


> I disagree with the figure you're in Joie's visualization is a star, being a star. So I do not see stars as edible.



So you're going to stay obstinate then? Good to know. 


xenos5 said:


> speculate just as well.



Slime said he's eaten stars before, and Joie backed up their edibility. I'm not speculating anywhere. 

I am no longer interested in anything you have to say.


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 28, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Are you talking about the flaming planet that has a clear outline separating it and the flames surrounding it?


Pretty sure that's a star

Look at the bottom left of the panel and you'll see another one


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 29, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Just stop.





Kaaant said:


> You are desperate.
> 
> Please go away.



Why even respond with shit like this. I'm not going to leave because you don't like the points i'm making. 



Kaaant said:


> Kindly fuck off if that's your contention.



Provide evidence the demon king is anything other than a dropped plot thread that never came to fruition. If there is a page where Neo is directly stated to be the Demon King show it. 




Kaaant said:


> I never said he witnessed it.
> 
> *Still waiting on that third party evidence.*



Let me make this clear. I was providing a possibility. We do not know what happened so all possibilities are equally valid. We do not have enough details so the statement is not supported is what my point was. 



Kaaant said:


> So you're going to stay obstinate then? Good to know.



I do not have to agree with the interpretation of the visual that you're putting forward. I see something that I believe differentiates it from a star. I don't get how you don't see it really. 



Kaaant said:


> Slime said he's eaten stars before, and Joie backed up their edibility. I'm not speculating anywhere.
> 
> *I am no longer interested in anything you have to say.*



So you're conceding then. Fine by me.


----------



## Franco (Oct 29, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> You can't cook dirt and make it into a meal. Not every single part of the planet is edible.



Actually, you can. That's what Another does:



About the feat: I don't think it can be quantified as Star level, since the page explicity states that the energy output only reach that level *in the moment of the explosion*.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 29, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> Pretty sure that's a star
> 
> Look at the bottom left of the panel and you'll see another one



Guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on that. It clearly looks like a flaming planet to me. There wouldn't be a circle in the middle differentiating the planet from the flames surrounding it if it were a star.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 29, 2016)

Pretty sure that panel is Joa visualizing shit, which means nothing on that panel is real or even real evidence.

That's like me saying I have a revelation about gold, I have visualize some kind of gold that could be gold and I want to explore it. doesn't mean my revelation and the visual I am thinking is real..

That's practically what Joa is doing and explaining on that panel.



Franco said:


> Actually, you can. That's what Another does:



Cooking and eating are two different shit.

 I'm out again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 29, 2016)

Franco said:


> Actually, you can. That's what Another does:



Having to eat another and literally change your sense of taste to make it edible means it's not naturally edible and you can't really prepare it like other ingredients in the toriko universe.


----------



## Franco (Oct 29, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Cooking and eating are two different shit.
> 
> I'm out again





xenos5 said:


> Having to eat another and literally change your sense of taste to make it edible means it's not naturally edible and you can't really prepare it like other ingredients in the toriko universe.



Since in the next page he clearly states that you can "unlock" (so to speak) new food *and* ingredients, I'm pretty sure you can.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 29, 2016)

Franco said:


> Since in the next page he clearly states that you can "unlock" (so to speak) new food *and* ingredients, I'm pretty sure you can.



Link this page if you think it proves your point. I'm pretty sure he just meant unlock new tastes/flavors. Because that's what Another does.


----------



## Franco (Oct 29, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Link this page if you think it proves your point. I'm pretty sure he just meant unlock new tastes/flavors. Because that's what Another does.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 29, 2016)

A Second stomach is not a new thing.. we have that in the real world in some animal..

That's still doesn't prove cooking and eating is the same.

"This is my last reply today for this thread."

Later.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 29, 2016)

that doesn't disprove what i've been saying at all.


----------



## Franco (Oct 29, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> A Second stomach is not a new thing.. we have that in the real world in some animal..
> 
> That's still doesn't prove cooking and eating is the same.



... what? It's not *literally* another stomach, and he even went to the extend of telling that new food *and* ingredients are available via "Another". Did he just redundantly said "food and more food"?


----------



## Zern227 (Oct 29, 2016)

The entire reason for eating Another was so you can taste things you normally wouldn't be able to. With even a talented chef giving the example that rocks and stones can become delicious. 
There's nothing stopping Neo from eating these things, especially since people in real life can eat dirt. I've never seen such blatant downplay.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> Pretty sure that's a star
> 
> Look at the bottom left of the panel and you'll see another one



I already provided a image that shows mitsutoshi drew earth's star exactly the same.

Xenos is in flat out denial mode at this stage, and I'm tired of playing with him.


shade0180 said:


> Pretty sure that panel is Joa visualizing shit,



Not an argument. Stars have been shown just like everything else in the series to be associated with food, also with the statement with Don slime, also shown when NEO ate Slime's mini sun.

So again, there's really nothing at all debunking Slime's comment, and people like Xenos are just desperately reaching at this point.

And in fact, what he did is explicitly described as being a sun. Which NEO eats, therefore it backs up Slime's prior comment, which backs up Joie's association of Stars - just like everything else in the series to be edible.





Oh look, there's Jirou associating Stars with food. 

Everything in this series is edible.


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 29, 2016)

Disclaimer: I don't know shit about Toriko, I'm just curious about something.

From what I can tell, all the characters, top tiers included, are humanoid and roughly human-sized. Exactly how would someone like that go about "eating" a star? Is it a type of hax, or absorption?


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> Disclaimer: I don't know shit about Toriko, I'm just curious about something.
> 
> From what I can tell, all the characters, top tiers included, are humanoid and roughly human-sized. Exactly how would someone like that go about "eating" a star? Is it a type of hax, or absorption?



NEO physically ate Don Slime's mini star. He pretty much just sucks in attacks that are much bigger than him or takes unrealistically large bites relative to his size.

His stomach is said to be a sub dimension as large as the universe, where everything he's ever eaten is kept, and he previously ate almost everything in the universe he came from.



There's an example of him eating part a being much larger than him.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 29, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> Disclaimer: I don't know shit about Toriko, I'm just curious about something.
> 
> From what I can tell, all the characters, top tiers included, are humanoid and roughly human-sized. Exactly how would someone like that go about "eating" a star? Is it a type of hax, or absorption?


No one in Toriko has shown the ability to strech their mouths to such proportions. The most we've seen is GOD eating a Moon, but even then that moon didn't look as big as our moon. If Neo could eat a star, he would have to eat it little by little. Don't know how long that would take, other than not fast enough for it to help him in this fight.

Neo ate many explosions indeed, but none the size of a star. So he just can't.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 29, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> Disclaimer: I don't know shit about Toriko, I'm just curious about something.
> 
> From what I can tell, all the characters, top tiers included, are humanoid and roughly human-sized. Exactly how would someone like that go about "eating" a star? Is it a type of hax, or absorption?



God ate the moon in one bite.


Neo > GOD


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 29, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> If Neo could eat a star, he would have to eat it little by little. Don't know how long that would take, other than not fast enough for it to help him in this fight.



you don't seem to get it.

neo died to supernovas in the past because his eating speed couldn't keep up with the amount of energy being produced in a short time frame. that was a far more weaker and slower neo.

pre evolve neo ate a mini supernova. reasons being his eating speed has increased.
eating a star shouldn't be no problem to even that neo.
current neo has fucking time stop, which gives him all the time in the world to eat whatever.
on top of the fact he's FTL.

don slime wasn't even in his prime and he created a mini supernova that still had a incredible amount of mass packed into it.


toriko has solar system level hype even by a far weaker character like sani.
one fucking strand of satan hair can life wipe a planet and can extend further out to other planets. it was later said that sani's devil was the ruler of the fucking milky way.

sani has 500,000 strands from four beast arc, you do the math.

Neo is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> satan
Don is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> satan

you're downplaying is terrible

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Veggie (Oct 29, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> you don't seem to get it.
> 
> neo died to supernovas in the past because *his eating couldn't keep up with the amount of energy being produced. *that was a far more weaker neo.


Prove that he died in the process of eating a supernova( and made some good advancement) instead of dying instantly to the insane amount of power that such an explosion carries. You can't, there is not enough evidence, his best feats are Large Planet level, simple as that.



> pre evolve neo ate a *mini supernova.* reasons being his eating speed has increased.
> eating a* star shouldn't be no problem to even that neo.*


 A mini supernova that can only be called such because of it's name. In the end it was just a large planet buster attack. You can call it a universe buster for all I care.


> *current neo has fucking time stop*, which gives him all the time in the world to eat whatever.
> on top of the fact he's FTL.


]Unless I'm going senile here, that is Acacia's ability and Neocacia is the one that used time stop/slow down. Not Neo, he's faster than light that's true. Finally you speak of an actual fact.



> don slime wasn't even in his prime and he created a mini supernova that still had a incredible amount of mass packed into it.


 He can call it the Galaxian explosion for all I care, he himself stated that it would wipe out all life in the planet, nothing more. Large Planet buster at best homie, sorry and irrelevant because I'm not arguing that such attack isn't a planet buster.




> toriko has solar system level hype even by a far weaker character like sani.
> one fucking *strand of satan hair can life wipe a planet *and can extend further out to other planets. it was later said that sani's devil was the *ruler of the fucking milky wa*y.


You're saying that as if it was impressive by DBZ standards 
A title which means nothing here, Satan also sit out the fight and had no feats backing his hype. Sorry, but if you wanna go with hype alone than from the Cell Saga DBZ characters are Solar System as well.

I don't argue in favor of this btw, because there isn't enough evidence there yet. But I hope that you can see my point.



> you're downplaying is terrible


Your wank is disgusting, and I question why I bother with you. You still can't prove your claims of Neo being star level. And I know he isn't because I read the same manga you do on the weekly.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 29, 2016)

Btw the manga isn't over yet, Shima might go out with a bang yet and finally back up some of that Star level hype. It'd be awesome, and Toriko is one of the few manga I'd like to see get to that level. They ain't there yet though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 29, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> Btw the manga isn't over yet, Shima might go out with a bang yet and finally back up some of that Star level hype. It'd be awesome, and Toriko is one of the few manga I'd like to see get to that level. They ain't there yet though


You really think that this manga will not be over at the end of this year ?


----------



## Veggie (Oct 29, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> You really think that this manga will not be over at the end of this year ?


I think it will be over in a month at best. But Shima could provide some casual star level shit just for the shits and giggles. That'd be cool, but it probably won't happen now that the fight is over.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 29, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> I think it will be over in a month at best. But Shima could provide some casual star level shit just for the shits and giggles. That'd be cool, but it probably won't happen now that the fight is over.


If it can makes you happy, Toriko already surpassed DBZ, even Vegetto and ultimate Buu. ( yeah sorry )
But not DBS.
That only is awesome for Toriko.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Veggie (Oct 29, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> If it can makes you happy, Toriko already surpassed DBZ, even Vegetto and ultimate Buu. ( yeah sorry )
> But not DBS.
> That only is awesome for Toriko.


That have surpassed them in Hax and Speed, but some characters in Toriko still lack the power to take down DBZ characters pre super, such as Neo and Jirou 


And Yo I'm out, I'm done with this thread for the day. @xenos5 can take over now


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 29, 2016)

It would appear we are heading towards a new era.
Previously, a lot of verses could clear DB only to brick wall against the start of Z
Now we're getting more verses that can clear Z but brick wall against the start of Super


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 29, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> It would appear we are heading towards a new era.
> Previously, a lot of verses could clear DB only to brick wall against the start of Z
> *Now we're getting more verses that can clear Z but brick wall against the start of Super*



Eh. The Torikoverse isn't one of those yet.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> Btw the manga isn't over yet, Shima might go out with a bang yet and finally back up some of that Star level hype. It'd be awesome, and Toriko is one of the few manga I'd like to see get to that level. They ain't there yet though



Yes they are. I've thoroughly demonstrated Stars are fair game ad nauseam, and the only people in denial of that at this stage are Xenos with his fan fiction that has no backing in the manga anywhere, and you who comes from that same school of retardation, back when you were trying to say top tiers couldn't adapt to the same conditions as vastly inferior characters.

The determination to downplay is just atrocious at this point.

Not one of you fuckers can give any semblance of an argument why Don Slime was incorrect, especially when panels later we see NEO eat a star supplied by slime, when Neo wasn't fully revived.

We've *seen* Neo eat a star, you have no argument, and this conversation has grown boring.



SSBMonado said:


> It would appear we are heading towards a new era.
> Previously, a lot of verses could clear DB only to brick wall against the start of Z
> Now we're getting more verses that can clear Z but brick wall against the start of Super


Edit: Wrote super when I meant Z. 

Toriko's already got a plethora of hax to get pass Z. 

Not sure how good the argument would be of NEO simply swallowing Buu and transmitting him to the sub dimension inside of him though.  It should work similarly to GOD/Moon'a dimension inside them I reckon.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 29, 2016)

Alright Kaaant if you've grown bored you can just leave this thread knowing you haven't accomplished anything and that the Toriko OBD wiki profiles will stay the same as they were before. However this thread sets precedent so not getting your argument accepted here means in subsequent threads people can just say you failed to get it accepted so it's not usable. It'd be annoying for people to have to rehash this same debate in every thread you want to push it in after all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 29, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Edit: Wrote super when I meant Z.
> 
> Toriko's already got a plethora of hax to get pass Z.
> 
> Not sure how good the argument would be of NEO simply swallowing Buu and transmitting him to the sub dimension inside of him though.  It should work similarly to GOD/Moon'a dimension inside them I reckon.


Buu can teleport between dimensions, so that probably wouldn't do much

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 29, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Not one of you fuckers can give any semblance of an argument why Don Slime was incorrect, especially when panels later we see NEO eat a star supplied by slime, when Neo wasn't fully revived.
> 
> We've *seen* Neo eat a star, you have no argument, and this conversation has grown boring.



Don Slime's "star" was just pure energy that he had explode. He also said it only had enough power to destroy the Torikoverse's Earth making it large planet level+. 



Kaaant said:


> Edit: Wrote super when I meant Z.
> 
> Toriko's already got a plethora of hax to get pass Z.



Not much in the way of uncounterable hax. For instance Deer King's back channel that ages characters quickly wouldn't have much of an affect on Buu as he's existed since time immemorial, Minority world takes time to take effect and can be countered by self injury (and if the user of minority world switches it off to counter that then the character can just heal themselves afterward), Knocking doesn't bypass durability, etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veggie (Oct 29, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> *Don Slime's "star" was just pure energy that he had explode. He also said it only had enough power to destroy the Torikoverse's Earth making it large planet level+. *
> 
> 
> 
> Not much in the way of uncounterable hax. For instance Deer King's back channel that ages characters quickly wouldn't have much of an affect on Buu as he's existed since time immemorial, Minority world takes time to take effect and can be countered by self injury (and if the user of minority world switches it off to counter that then the character can just heal themselves afterward), Knocking doesn't bypass durability, etc...


I swear if Don Slime had called his attack a Supernova or a Galaxy buster these two would be arguing that it was in fact one of those two things 

Toriko can give DBZ a hell of a run for their money, but DBZ still comes out on top as a verse. It seems it will stay like that forever now 

PS.
 I should put Kaant back on ignore, his arguments are even worse than MysticBlade's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 29, 2016)

....now that i think about it toriko really aent downhill with


xenos5 said:


> Don Slime's "star" was just pure energy that he had explode. He also said it only had enough power to destroy the Torikoverse's Earth making it large planet level+.


Are you serious it barely had the energy required to life wipe the planet granted many beasts are planet lv but even large planet lv is reaching far cause it wouldnt destroy the planet but idiots use that to prove that neo can eat a star...


----------



## Toaa (Oct 29, 2016)

Yeah mystic claimed that midora could avoid any attack as long as food luck is active and now kant thinking he managed to prove neo being star lv when he himself died and the increase in power would not be big enough for even him to be star lv thats outright destroying a star meanwhile dbz had hype for solar system lv and guides stating it.its far mor likely for cell to be solar system than neo being able to destroy stars...

Worse is teppei being pushed as solar system lv which is also totally against how the author portrayed him


----------



## howdy01 (Oct 29, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Yeah mystic claimed that midora could avoid any attack as long as food luck is active and now kant thinking he managed to prove neo being star lv when he himself died and the increase in power would not be big enough for even him to be star lv thats outright destroying a star meanwhile dbz had hype for solar system lv and guides stating it.its far mor likely for cell to be solar system than neo being able to destroy stars...
> 
> Worse is teppei being pushed as solar system lv which is also totally against how the author portrayed him


I don't even read toriko, but from just the last chapter, the teppei dude looks like a fodder compared to toriko and neo, but he is supposed to be solar sustem lvl?


----------



## Toaa (Oct 29, 2016)

howdy01 said:


> I don't even read toriko, but from just the last chapter, the teppei dude looks like a fodder compared to toriko and neo, but he is supposed to be solar sustem lvl


Yep someone who was not even a shit of the top tiers suddenly gets the best shit and it gets scaled to anyone


Said shit was done by a spirit by an ambiguous technigue amd cause it was a spirit that must mean teppei himself is solar system lv

Yep totally legit also neo being star lv while he was being hurt from much less

Shit like that would get thrown out the moment they were brought up but toriko seems to get a free pass


----------



## howdy01 (Oct 29, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Yep someone who was not even a shit of the top tiers suddenly gets the best shit and it gets scaled to anyone
> 
> 
> Said shit was done by a spirit by an ambiguous technigue amd cause it was a spirit that must mean teppei himself is solar system lv
> ...


wasnt neo killed by a supernova? I find it hard to believe that this teppei dude would stop something that makes a supernova look like a fart in the wind


----------



## Toaa (Oct 29, 2016)

Yep he got killed quite a lot of times and yes teppei is weaker than neo


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> Buu can teleport between dimensions, so that probably wouldn't do much



I brought this up in a thread previously and people said Goku couldn't teleport between dimensions.

Unless you're talking about buu screaming his way out of the hyperbolic time table? Totally forgot about that.


Vegetto said:


> I swear if Don Slime had called his attack a Supernova or a Galaxy buster these two would be arguing that it was in fact one of those two things



He did refer to his attack as a supernova though, and that's not why it's being brought up, nice strawman.

So basically Don Slime stated that Neo has eaten stars at his prime at minimum, and Neo goes on to prove Slime right by eating a small superdense star.

So no, I'm not buying your conjecture bullshit that he can't. You can plug your fingers in your ears all you want and deny it, but it's not changing anything.

I'm still waiting on any evidence to  imply Slime was misinformed. 


Vegetto said:


> Toriko can give DBZ a hell of a run for their money, but DBZ still comes out on top as a verse. It seems it will stay like that forever now



Nope.


Vegetto said:


> I should put Kaant back on ignore, his arguments are even worse than MysticBlade's



I literally could give two shits about what you do, you haven't provided anything to this thread at all.

Mysticmoron has proven you wrong this time.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

Is anyone that isn't blatantly dishonest/narcissistic like Xeno or Vegetto going to weigh in or not?


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 29, 2016)

My 2 cents 
- Is eating a superdense star equatable to "star level"?
- Is the statement contextually backed?
- Is the feat/statement in question a blatant outlier?

From what I am seeing it seems to be contextually backed, but an outlier (if Yujiro/Howdy are correct). And idk if eating a superdense star via word is equal to star level.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 29, 2016)

The fact that neo died from supernovas?if he ate the stars how would a supernova happen?


----------



## Toaa (Oct 29, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> My 2 cents
> - Is eating a superdense star equatable to "star level"?
> - Is the statement contextually backed?
> - Is the feat/statement in question a blatant outlier?
> ...




Meanwhile its possible star might not even lifewipe the planet....super dense my ass its super weak


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> My 2 cents
> - Is eating a superdense star equatable to "star level"?



Not the star in question. We know it's packed with mass but that's it.

I'm only defending the feat of eating actusl Stars itself.

The fact the star was eaten is merely backing to the statement made by the guy that made the tiny star, that NEO, who by Slime's word has eaten "countless" stars in the past is true. Along with other associations with Stars being edible/preparable like everything else.

And we just learned this chapter he's retained that energy all this time but hasn't been able to get it out because he wasn't fully revived.



Dr. White said:


> - Is the statement contextually backed?



I don't know what you mean by this, but that star - which is unquantifiable was later eaten.

Contextually backed in the sense NEO ate most/all of the material (which we now know includes stars) from his own universe. 


Dr. White said:


> - Is the feat/statement in question a blatant outlier?



Not if we take it to be NEO at his absolute best, plus the statement he's eaten actual stars before.

His stomach is a sub dimension compared to in size to a universe.


Dr. White said:


> From what I am seeing it seems to be contextually backed, but an outlier (if Yujiro/Howdy are correct). And idk if eating a superdense star via word is equal to star level.



They are wrong because the NEO that ate the small star wasn't fully revived (neither was the guy that made it.), and we don't know if he was fully revived or not when he died to a supernova in the past - which is dubious because he had since been killed prior to that.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 29, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> I'm only defending the feat of eating actual Stars itself.
> 
> The fact the star was eaten is merely backing to the statement made by the guy that made the tiny star, that NEO, who by Slime's word has eaten "countless" stars in the past is true. Along with other associations with Stars being edible/preparable like everything else.
> 
> And we just learned this chapter he's retained that energy all this time but hasn't been able to get it out because he wasn't fully revived.


As a precursor I don't read Toriko so I was just giving my opinion on the logic side of the debate based on what I've read. So I won't be making any claims for or against just my perception of things.

That being said the above doesn't prove anything above maybe star level to me. It seems like he has a Kirby like dimensional aspect to his stomach which wouldn't necessarily scale to anything outside of his ability to eat things. Destroying a star/tanking a supernova seems different than preparing a star to eat. Imo it be like if someone could eat a nuke that hasn't exploded. This would be backed if the statement of him being vulnerable to supernova's (even if in a bit weaker form) is true. He could be able to eat "countless" small stars that haven't supernova'd, while still being unable to eat "countless" stars that are bigger and being vulnerable to their supernovas.



> I don't know what you mean by this, but that star - which is unquantifiable was later eaten.


Pretty much is the feat/statement valid in the context that it can be considered consistent or reliable in the narrative. Like Cell claiming he had enough Ki to blow up a solar system while never actually doing so or anything close to it himself. He is not a reliable source in the context of the story or outside to make a claim as such and have it be considered valid. The only thing that makes the argument is the secondary sources backing the claim.




> Not if we take it to be NEO at his absolute best, plus the statement he's eaten actual stars before.
> 
> His stomach is a sub dimension compared to in size to a universe.


Seems like there is wayy to much of a spectrum of his power level that is unquantifiable along with the whole "swallowing vs destroying" aspect of his feats, to allow such scaling based on statements and eating a superdense mini "star".




> They are wrong because the NEO that ate the small star wasn't fully revived (neither was the guy that made it.), and we don't know if he was fully revived or not when he died to a supernova in the past - which is dubious because he had since been killed prior to that.


There seems to be alot of ambiguity here overall with not enough in manga specifics. I'd say give it time. Small star seems fine for now but the whole solar system/galaxy stuff form Tepei or whatever? Idk if I';d buy that quite just yet. Could be a massive power creep, but unless we saw specifics like Ugo straight up creating universes and fishtanking galactic/univseral threats, I would just wait on it.

But once again I don't read this manga, so I could be totally off base


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 29, 2016)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 29, 2016)

Is there any way to tell how long eating a star took Neo?
In the panels Kaaant posted earlier, he only ate part of the wolf thing's leg, meaning he either chose not to or was unable to eat it all at once.

So to avoid the NLF, what's the biggest thing Neo has ever eaten on-panel in one bite, and what's the biggest thing anyone in Toriko has eaten on-panel in one bite?
'cause if it took Neo multiple mouth-fulls to eat each of the countless stars he ate, then that would make the feat crash


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 29, 2016)

I need some DBZ upgrades


----------



## Toaa (Oct 29, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> I need some DBZ upgrades


Ep 67 is zenos first fight


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> As a precursor I don't read Toriko so I was just giving my opinion on the logic side of the debate based on what I've read. So I won't be making any claims for or against just my perception of things.
> 
> That being said the above doesn't prove anything above maybe star level to me. It seems like he has a Kirby like dimensional aspect to his stomach which wouldn't necessarily scale to anything outside of his ability to eat things. Destroying a star/tanking a supernova seems different than preparing a star to eat. Imo it be like if someone could eat a nuke that hasn't exploded. This would be backed if the statement of him being vulnerable to supernova's (even if in a bit weaker form) is true. He could be able to eat "countless" small stars that haven't supernova'd, while still being unable to eat "countless" stars that are bigger and being vulnerable to their supernovas.



The fact that we know NEO ate almost all the stellar entities in his universe before moving to Toriko's for more food would discount any idea there's an in universe limit to things he can eat in terms of stars.

I really can't comment on weather or not it's a star level feat, the issue people are making up is they doubt weather or not NEO has, which I've supplied ample evidence for.

NEO doesn't prepare stars to eat, that's other characters, he simply devours everything in sight. The statement of him dying in the past has a huge blackhole of information missing, what state he was in at the time is pretty relevant, like mysticblade said if an attack is too quick for him to devour he'll take damage.

I think the point about him being able to use the energy he's consumed is a fair one, however we know he's gotten stronger with every bite he takes, plus as of this chapter he's going to regurgitate everything he's ever eaten.


Dr. White said:


> Pretty much is the feat/statement valid in the context that it can be considered consistent or reliable in the narrative. Like Cell claiming he had enough Ki to blow up a solar system while never actually doing so or anything close to it himself. He is not a reliable source in the context of the story or outside to make a claim as such and have it be considered valid. The only thing that makes the argument is the secondary sources backing the claim.



It can be considered reliable because the origin of the statement is from NEO's arch rival, who killed him in the past. This isn't merely a character beating his chest, it's someone who's clearly aware of the threat he posed, which is something backed up by numerous sources (the threat, that is) which I'll complile at some point. There's no indication of a third party that relayed the information to Slime, and by using Occam's razor a simple explanation is Slime witnessed NEO eating Stars/the remains; as NEO moved into Slime'a universe aand effectively started eating his shit. 


Dr. White said:


> Seems like there is wayy to much of a spectrum of his power level that is unquantifiable along with the whole "swallowing vs destroying" aspect of his feats, to allow such scaling based on statements and eating a superdense mini "star".



The quote is that he "tore" through them, not simply swallowing them whole.

The fact he ate a tiny star is simply to debunk the retarded claims Stars aren't edible, despite NEO literally doing it, slime saying he can, and stars being associated with food.

Basically they're saying Slime lied, when there's no reason to think he was, and direct evidence by sheer virtue of eating a star right in front of us.


Dr. White said:


> There seems to be alot of ambiguity here overall with not enough in manga specifics. I'd say give it time. Small star seems fine for now but the whole solar system/galaxy stuff form Tepei or whatever? Idk if I';d buy that quite just yet. Could be a massive power creep, but unless we saw specifics like Ugo straight up creating universes and fishtanking galactic/univseral threats, I would just wait on it.



The teppei thing is pretty ambiguous right now, and separate to what we're discussing. It would however debunk the notion NEO eating stars was an outlier given Jirou in a weaker form than his best helped out.


SSBMonado said:


> Is there any way to tell how long eating a star took Neo?
> In the panels Kaaant posted earlier, he only ate part of the wolf thing's leg, meaning he either chose not to or was unable to eat it all at once.



He's eaten larger things the surfaces of whole planets, but I'll have a look for you.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 29, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> Is there any way to tell how long eating a star took Neo?





SSBMonado said:


> In the panels Kaaant posted earlier, he only ate part of the wolf thing's leg, meaning he either chose not to or was unable to eat it all at once.
> 
> So to avoid the NLF, what's the biggest thing Neo has ever eaten on-panel in one bite, and what's the biggest thing anyone in Toriko has eaten on-panel in one bite?
> 'cause if it took Neo multiple mouth-fulls to eat each of the countless stars he ate, then that would make the feat crash



~sadly, there isn't a time on how long it takes him to eat a star.
~the biggest thing eaten on panel was the moon by God.
~neo shouldn't be any different.
~neo sometimes takes months to life wipe planets due to his flavor of choice which is fear.
he'll spend months just chasing down one prey.


nothing changes the fact neo ate stars.
funny though, i bet those morons didn't realized that when the blue entered the red universe they said it was fucking dark and they couldn't see shit but empty space. there was no visible light in the area the blue came to. comply with evidence from the guy who rules the universe. like i said, basic observation.
it's backed up.
try disputing that.


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 29, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Ep 67 is zenos first fight


DBZ not DBS


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 29, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> nothing changes the fact neo ate stars.


It matters quite a lot, actually.
If all Neo did was repeatedly taking moon-sized bites out of the stars he ate, then he shouldn't be anywhere near star level. 
It's like me repeatedly punching a wall. Eventually the wall is gonna come down, but that doesn't give me wall level DC. 

In all, Neo should only be considered star level if 
1 it was confirmed that Neo ate the stars in one bite each or...
2 another character lower on the food chain was confirmed to be able to eat star-sized objects with one bite
Otherwise, you're buying into a NLF


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 29, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> - snip -


Oh ok I thought you were using Neo star precedence to justify Tepei scaling to top tiers.

I have no problem with the rival statements and basic facts that he did devour stars, especially given how large Toriko planets can be. I agree with small star until explicit feats are shown, and I also would limit it to his ability to devour given the precedence of a supernova being a threat to him.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 29, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> It matters quite a lot, actually.
> If all Neo did was repeatedly taking moon-sized bites out of the stars he ate, then he shouldn't be anywhere near star level.
> It's like me repeatedly punching a wall. Eventually the wall is gonna come down, but that doesn't give me wall level DC.
> 
> ...


Idk if you can just take moon sized bites out of a star without disrupting it's integrity though...Imagine containing a nuke in a barrier so that the pressure waves, smoke, heat, and flames coulnt' escape. Then imagine biting a large portion of that barrier. I'd assume the star taking a hit like that would cause it to eminate ton of energy.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Oh ok I thought you were using Neo star precedence to justify Tepei scaling to top tiers.
> 
> I have no problem with the rival statements and basic facts that he did devour stars, especially given how large Toriko planets can be. I agree with small star until explicit feats are shown, and I also would limit it to his ability to devour given the precedence of a supernova being a threat to him.



There's no proof of Teppei being anymore than high tier atm. 

I appreciate at least one person in this thread trying to be objective. I'm not here to argue obd stats, just to defend the feat's validity so someone else can look at it.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> It matters quite a lot, actually.
> If all Neo did was repeatedly taking moon-sized bites out of the stars he ate, then he shouldn't be anywhere near star level.
> It's like me repeatedly punching a wall. Eventually the wall is gonna come down, but that doesn't give me wall level DC.
> 
> ...



There's no evidence of how long it took to eat Stars, we only know over the course of billions of years he ate most/all of the objects in his own universe that include Stars. It's also stated he "tore" through them.

Nothing conclusive really, except that we know NEO can release the energy he's stored in him - which he's doing right now.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 29, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Is anyone that isn't blatantly dishonest/narcissistic like Xeno or Vegetto going to weigh in or not?



Is this an attempt to poison the well against us just because we disagree with you? How mature.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 29, 2016)

So we have no time frame per object and we don't know whether he's eaten the stars in one bite or not.
In other words, Neo does not have a star level feat and therefore is not star level.



Dr. White said:


> Idk if you can just take moon sized bites out of a star without disrupting it's integrity though...Imagine containing a nuke in a barrier so that the pressure waves, smoke, heat, and flames coulnt' escape. Then imagine biting a large portion of that barrier. I'd assume the star taking a hit like that would cause it to eminate ton of energy.


Looking at some of the planets Acacia had visions about in a scan on the previous page, I dare say the astrophysics in Toriko are just a tiny bit wonky. 



Kaaant said:


> Nothing conclusive really, except that we know NEO can release the energy he's stored in him - which he's doing right now.


Was it ever stated or shown how much of the energy he can release at once?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

There's a statement that NEO is stronger than his prime right now, and he's just about to be eaten by Acacia. 



Dr. White said:


> Idk if you can just take moon sized bites out of a star without disrupting it's integrity though...Imagine containing a nuke in a barrier so that the pressure waves, smoke, heat, and flames coulnt' escape. Then imagine biting a large portion of that barrier. I'd assume the star taking a hit like that would cause it to eminate ton of energy.








For the record NEO didn't actually make himself this size, it's just a visual representation of how huge his bites are.

When God ate the moon it was also made smaller as he consumed it.



SSBMonado said:


> Was it ever stated or shown how much of the energy he can release at once?



He'a releasing everything he has right now, but it's not coming out (all the planets, attacks, Stars, etc) like how it went in because someone's converting it into food as we speak.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 29, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> *So we have no time frame per object and we don't know whether he's eaten the stars in one bite or not.
> In other words, Neo does not have a star level feat and therefore is not star level.*
> 
> 
> ...


Bingo


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

The time frame is almost all the Stars in his universe over billions of years, whilst also travelling throughout it by himself


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 29, 2016)

One more thing:
About "knocking", since someone brought it up as a way for Toriko characters to put down Buu
From what I can gather, it is in fact NOT hax - it's doped up acupuncture (inb4 Kenshiro files a lawsuit). This means it does NOT bypass durability, since you have to be able to actually press the pressure points, it doesn't work on beings whose biology is unknown to the user and it doesn't work on things that don't have "biology" at all.
Since Buu is an animated blob of bubble bum, it's safe to assume that he doesn't have pressure points, much less ones that a Toriko character without knowledge could do anything with.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 29, 2016)

Nobody's arguing he's star level from eating stars.

What teppie did is what gives us that impression.
It's a eos feat, it can't be contradicted.

Usually when series are about to end, there are major leaps in power. Toriko being no different.

Toriko is known for its huge power leaps.


Downplaying it and saying outlier without any proofs of contractions is sickening.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> One more thing:
> About "knocking", since someone brought it up as a way for Toriko characters to put down Buu
> From what I can gather, it is in fact NOT hax - it's doped up acupuncture (inb4 Kenshiro files a lawsuit). This means it does NOT bypass durability, since you have to be able to actually press the pressure points, it doesn't work on beings whose biology is unknown to the user and it doesn't work on things that don't have "biology" at all.
> Since Buu is an animated blob of bubble bum, it's safe to assume that he doesn't have pressure points, much less ones that a Toriko character without knowledge could do anything with.



Planets, natural disasters, attacks, people, possibly damage as a concept, even time have all been knocked. Jirou (who was taught it by Acacia) was able to permanently freeze one of the blue nitro in place eternally where he presumably is still right now iirc - the nitro who are merely apetite energy manifested in physical form.

Jirou has never encountered the Nitro before now, he still knocked them, he never met Neo's form that Acacia is in control of before, he knocked that, he knocked every animal on the planet without touching them, and knocked all the energy (what the supernova discussion is centred on) within the earth that was about to burst the earth (it's not vanished) just this week.

Acacia (who admitted inferiority to Jirou as a knocker) knocked  one of the nitro without touching him, and Teppei - who is comparable to exactly none of Acacia's forms in any way, had to be called in to take it off, which he did. And NEO is also appetite energy made manifest.

Jirou has directly taken hits, applied damage knocking which effectively saves the damage, whilst the energy merely passes through him.

Pretty safe to say it's hax, with stuff like grand knocking resistable to people with energy equivalent to the rotational energy of a large planet, so Buu's probably taking that, but not million knocking, or eternal knocking.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 29, 2016)

Are people really suggesting star level could even remotely be an outlier in Toriko of all things?

This thread....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Are people really suggesting star level could even remotely be an outlier in Toriko of all things?
> 
> This thread....



I think it's fair to question how long it took him to eat it, but considering he's described as 'tearing' through them, and depopulating them from his universe, when his methodology on eating is just to go on a mad feeding frenzy exactly as described by Slime, I can't imagine he was taking long at all.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 29, 2016)

Yeah, but I'm just speaking at the prospect of star level Toriko, not any feat in question. If the thought of Toriko being star level sends "outlier" into your heard, you really don't know anything about progression (you/r is general here, just to clarify)

Also someone asked, and no, eating a star won't give you star level power (the process needs to be very violent to even come close)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

It's something that's been hyped for a while with the demon king, God was actively draining all the Sun's energy, and was revealed to be the being that awoke during the Gourmet solar eclipse





There's even god's awakening and the implication of the sun being eaten in the same page.

Real talk God is probably the Demon King


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 29, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> It's something that's been hyped for a while with the demon king, God was actively draining the Sun's energy, and was revealed to be the being that awoke during the Gourmet solar eclipse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't it supposed to be an *eclipse*? Where is there any implication on that page that the sun is being eaten.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Isn't it supposed to be an *eclipse*? Where is there any implication on that page that the sun is being eaten.



Because it's been made to *look* like there's a chunk taken out of it. You can even see indents that look like bite marks, and a vacuum where the sun's energy isn't present. Look at the size of what's meant to be a celestial body in the way and you can see it's too small to meaningfully block it out.

I'm just spitballing dude, God was actively eating all the sun's energy either way.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

That actually looks like it could be confirmation to me.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 29, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Because it's been made to *look* like there's a chunk taken out of it. You can even see indents that look like bite marks, and a vacuum where the sun's energy isn't present. Look at the size of what's meant to be a celestial body in the way and you can see it's too small to meaningfully block it out.
> 
> I'm just spitballing dude, *God was actively eating all the sun's energy either way.*



That was just hyperbole from Toriko that was never proven. The page you linked earlier  "It's *like* the scorching heat of the sun is shining just on our opponent here... and he's draining all it's energy." The word like wouldn't be a part of the sentence if Toriko was directly saying what was happening.



Kaaant said:


> That actually looks like it could be confirmation to me.



How exactly?


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

It's not hyperbole.

"and he's draining all it's energy."

It's exactly the same thing he was doing to the Toriko mob just by being close to them. Also all the heat all over the planet has vanished due to the eclipse, and it's focused on the exact spot where God is, who is consuming it, like everything else.

You can see he's eating the scorching heat from the sun focusing directly on him. 


xenos5 said:


> How exactly?



Because the demon king's purpose was to devour the earth's flavours during the eclipse. Jiji has observed it several times and he's just attributed the demon kings hype to God.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 29, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> *It's not hyperbole.*
> 
> "and he's draining all it's energy."
> 
> ...



If you are trying to make a direct statement you don't say it is *like* X thing is happening. You say X thing is happening. 



Kaaant said:


> Because the demon king's purpose was to devour the earth's flavours during the eclipse.



That's not mentioned in Acacia's fairy tale at all  



Kaaant said:


> Jiji has observed it several times and he's just attributed the demon kings hype to God.



When did Jiji make any direct reference to the demon king?


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

xenos5 said:
			
		

> If you are trying to make a direct statement you don't say it is *like* X thing is happening. You say X thing is happening.



He's referring to the sun specifically targeting God and not just their current location.

You're overanalysing this.


			
				xenos5 said:
			
		

> That's not mentioned in Acacia's fairy tale at all






			
				xenos5 said:
			
		

> When did Jiji make any direct reference to the demon king?



I didn't say direct, dude, stop being so pedantic, I don't want this to devolve

Turns out from him we know God is what is meant to consume everything, and the demon king was just a moniker for him.

Unless the Demon King magically appears in the next few chapter before the end of course, which is doubtful.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 29, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> He's referring to the sun specifically targeting God and not just their current location.
> 
> You're overanalysing this.



He could be referring to both the location and the absorption. No way to tell for certain. 


Can you provide more context for this panel? Like what page it's on, for instance. All I know is that wasn't the visual that appeared when Acacia's fairy tale was first brought up.



Kaaant said:


> I didn't say direct, dude, stop being so pedantic, I don't want this to devolve
> 
> Turns out from him we know God is what is meant to consume everything, and the demon king was just a moniker for him.
> 
> Unless the Demon King magically appears in the next few chapter before the end of course, which is doubtful.



So you're just theorizing? Guess we'll just have to wait until those chapters come to see.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 29, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> He could be referring to both the location and the absorption.



He's not referring to the absorption. 


xenos5 said:


> Can you provide more context for this panel? Like what page it's on, for instance. All I know is that wasn't the visual that appeared when Acacia's fairy tale was first brought up.



I'll have a look for it later.


xenos5 said:


> So you're just theorizing? Guess we'll just have to wait until those chapters come to see.



Already said to you I was spitballing. If the demon king doesn't show up - which has little to no chance of happening, then it was god the whole time like Jiji is leading us to believe, especially given he's witnessed god in the past, and he's made no note of any impending demon king appearing. 

Happy to wait though.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 29, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> superdense star via word is equal to star level.




We would have star level Father if this was true.

 You know the dude in FMA who made a mini star from the palm of his hand casually.


----------



## Brolypotence (Oct 29, 2016)

Father will solo Nardo


----------



## Toaa (Oct 30, 2016)

....so making something and calling it a star makes it a star and whoever doesnt get taken out is star lv.despite the same character that made it saying its not even compared to regular one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 30, 2016)

yujiro said:


> ....so making something and calling it a star makes it a star and whoever doesnt get taken out is star lv.despite the same character that made it saying its not even compared to regular one



Six pages in and you can't even catch on that no one is calling it star level.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 30, 2016)

You called it eating a star 

You tried to pass someone eatign something of a condensed energy the size of the bulb in my room as a legit explanantion for eating a star

If he has eaten a stsr no supernova would happen so he prob just ate small chunks if any


Kaaant said:


> Six pages in and you can't even catch on that no one is calling it star level.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 30, 2016)

Because it was a star, just not a very big one.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 30, 2016)

........calling sth a star is also due to their size else its just a  ball of plasma
Or energy whateve
That thing may be made like a regular star but in this size it can only help as a light bulb and its dc is the same as the characters at this point so neo could of course eat it but neo died by supernovas meaning he couldnt eat a star whole and he just bought chunks off if thats even possible


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 30, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> no one is calling it star level.



You might not be calling it a star.. But some other poster are... Are you even following the Toriko threads you have been posting in... Because I think you missed the part where MB and any other wanker is using it to prove that Toriko verse is Star level or even Solar System level..

If you have no clue what is happening with the shit you are doing by playing this bullshit of a word game. then I'll tell you, you are basically fanning a flame that isn't even need to be fanned.

Your words are also misleading both posters and lurkers.

The words you are posting is basically shown to be supporting the star/SS level side while you are claiming that shit is unrelated to what you are saying. Is this clear enough for your level of English?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 30, 2016)

The fact that neo died of supernovas proves not only his power but also that he didnt eat them whole but rather bit by bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 30, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> You might not be calling it a star.. But some other poster are... Are you even following the Toriko threads you have been posting in... Because I think you missed the part where MB and any other wanker is using it to prove that Toriko verse is Star level or even Solar System level..



It is a star. MB already said he wasn't calling it star level, it's a tiny super dense star that's unquantifiable as I've already said. The small star is being brought up because people tried to say stars aren't edible when we saw NEO eat one already, as has been explained to you multiple times, as well as the fact Joei envisioned stars as food _like everything else_.

I think you're the one that's not been following.



shade0180 said:


> The words you are posting is basically shown to be supporting the star/SS level side while you are claiming that shit is unrelated to what you are saying



I'm defending the existence of the feat, people have already explained this would be small star level at best with the information we have.

-



So there you go, NEO would come about, eat a bunch of shit, and die then repeat the process all over again. "The corpses didn't just keep continuously gradually piling up over the years." He was never fully revived, ever, but right nowhe is, and we know he's retained all the energy he's ever eaten.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 30, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> people have already explained this would be small star level at best with the information we have.



 You mean wankers... also again the small star -> Is not star level, seriously you guys really love to play this bullshit word game..
the effect it would do at most is going to be large planet level which could lifewipe the whole of Toriko earth as per word by Don Slime.



here's a link to the page.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 30, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> small star -> Is not star level,



Are you dense? The star is compact, but it's unquantifiable dude. Shall I say it again? It's not star level.


shade0180 said:


> You mean wankers



Dr Light, who hasn't read Toriko, and has no stake in this. And he wasn't talking about the small star.

"Wanker"

Keep going at it buddy, you're just attacking strawmen right now. 

And I will say Slime in his prime could probably make actual supernova, but that's not relevant to this thread.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 30, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Dr Light, who hasn't read Toriko, and has no stake in this. And he wasn't talking about the small star.



 And we are talking about the small star...

the explosion is from the small star that don made. 

That and this are both related again you guys are basically circling this argument and denying that the two shit is unrelated when it completely is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 30, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> And we are talking about the small star...



We were talking about Neo eating actual stars.


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 30, 2016)

So if Neo is only small star level "at best", then that means Buu wins. DB's first small star level feat was
A) performed by a guy who is to Buu what an arthritic amoeba is to a blue whale and
B) completely casual even then

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 30, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> We were talking about Neo eating actual stars.



Yes, and the only Proof you have is the Small star don slime made.

which isn't even a real star for one or even star level.

It is a condense energy that might or might not have been done through fission.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 30, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Yes, and the only Proof you have is the Small star don slime made.




Slime's word, and that of the nitro that he ate all the gourmet cells in his home universe.





SSBMonado said:


> So if Neo is only small star level "at best", then that means Buu wins. DB's first small star level feat was
> A) performed by a guy who is to Buu what an arthritic amoeba is to a blue whale and
> B) completely casual even then


He's not putting Neo down. I could play that game too by saying NEO's stronger now than he ever was before before Acacia ate him.

The energy contained in the planet? It doesn't compare to the flavours within Neo.



So we have the supernova Slime spoke about, then earth's energy which about to explode outwards that a supernova doesn't compare to, then the energy within Neo that's greater than that. 

Ignoring that NEO's got speed and time manipulation that's months ahead of Buu, the space within his body to store and feed off his attacks, and hax to stop him moving.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 30, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> So we have the supernova Slime spoke about, then earth's energy which about to explode outwards that a supernova doesn't compare to, then the energy within Neo that's greater than that.


The androids have an infinite amount of energy yet they are nowhere near there in stats....
They can still destroy neo


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 30, 2016)

yujiro said:


> The androids have an infinite amount of energy yet they are nowhere near there in stats....
> They can still destroy neo



No they don't. 

Acacia can make back channels that make a second last a month. He feeds off Buu's energy until he closes the gap and then finishes him if his hax doesn't.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 30, 2016)

buu usually leaves an amount of jelly and can easily capture and absorb neo


----------



## Toaa (Oct 30, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> No they don't.


Sure they do why do you think they were so difficult to deal with


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 30, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> No they don't.
> 
> Acacia can make back channels that make a second last a month. He feeds off Buu's energy until he closes the gap and then finishes him if his hax doesn't.



Neo has a limit to the amount of energy he can absorb. That was clearly shown by the most recent chapter. How would he "close the gap" without reaching that limit. Buu can spam his most powerful attack without getting tired.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 30, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Neo has a limit to the amount of energy he can absorb. That was clearly shown by the most recent chapter. How would he "close the gap" without reaching that limit. Buu can spam his most powerful attack without getting tired.



And we know his stomach is comparable in size to a universe, so it's nothing he can handle, especially if he's got months to feed on it.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 30, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> And we know his stomach is comparable in size to a universe, so it's nothing he can handle, especially if he's got months to feed on it.



He's not going to have months. Buu can create attacks with larger AOE than Neo's ever eaten and wear down his regeneration by spamming them. He can also set a piece of himself aside to absorb Neo in a surprise attack or split into a bunch of clones and have them all use the chocolate beam on Neo.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 30, 2016)

He will be having longer than months.

Nothing Buu has will ever touch Acacia, meanwhile Acacia can take his time absorbing whatever is thrown his way until he's able to face him directly.

Not even considering Gourmet luck and shit warping attacks around him.

Acacia could even direct the chocolate beam back at Buu.


----------



## XImpossibruX (Oct 30, 2016)

Neat thread.



Kaaant said:


> Acacia could even direct the chocolate beam back at Buu.



Buu can deflect it back with his breath. 

Then it turns into magic tennis.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 30, 2016)

XImpossibruX said:


> Neat thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did he actually do that? Lol. 

Maybe not if the speed disparity NEO can pull off is too high.


----------



## XImpossibruX (Oct 30, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Did he actually do that? Lol.



Evil Buu did it to Mr Buu. 

Similar to how Recoome blew on Gohan's energy blast and it came back at him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 30, 2016)

XImpossibruX said:


> Evil Buu did it to Mr Buu.
> 
> Similar to how Recoome blew on Gohan's energy blast and it came back at him.



Ah, I remember now. 

Like I said though, Acacia can make it so a second in the real world is a month for him. He's ftl on top of that.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 30, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> He will be having longer than months.
> 
> Nothing Buu has will ever touch Acacia, meanwhile Acacia can take his time absorbing whatever is thrown his way until he's able to face him directly.



Super Buu covered the entire planet with his ki spam. And Kid Buu shoved his foot underground and stretched it to where it could come out and uppercut SSJ3 Goku. Buu has ways of hitting Acacia both with sheer volume of attacks and AOE, as well as with surprise attacks.



Kaaant said:


> Not even considering Gourmet luck and shit warping attacks around him.



He's never shown having gourmet luck of his own. Even when he eats the gourmet luck of others attacks don't suddenly start missing him more often.



Kaaant said:


> Acacia could even direct the chocolate beam back at Buu.



Wouldn't he try to eat it first? Once he attempts that it touching the edges of the mouth would allow it to spread to the rest of his body and transmute him entirely.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 30, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Super Buu covered the entire planet with his ki spam. And Kid Buu shoved his foot underground and stretched it to where it could come out and uppercut SSJ3 Goku. Buu has way of hitting Acacia both with sheer volume of attacks and AOE, as well as with surprise attacks.



None of this leading me to believe he's touching Acacia. 



xenos5 said:


> He's never shown having gourmet luck of his own. Even when he eats the gourmet luck of others attacks don't suddenly start missing him more often.



He's actively consumed all of Star and Midora's gourmet luck. No reason to believe it'd work any different now he's eaten them. 


xenos5 said:


> Wouldn't he try to eat it first? Once he attempts that it touching the edges of the mouth would allow it to spread to the rest of his body and transmute him entirely.



No proof that's how it works from what little I remember. Neo takes planet sized bites, so it's not "touching the sides of his mouth".


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 30, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> None of this leading me to believe he's touching Acacia.



He would have to try to plow through many small star level+ attacks to get past the ki spam and be able to attack Buu when just one of them hitting him would kill him. And a small star level + surprise kick from Buu would give Buu a better opening to attack Neo with an energy attack that would vaporize him completely. 



Kaaant said:


> He's actively consumed all of Star and Midora's gourmet luck. No reason to believe it'd work any different now he's eaten them.



What are you trying to say with this? The fact of the matter is he's never shown utilizing the gourmet luck he's eaten. Possibly because of how disconnected his stomach is from the rest of his body. 



Kaaant said:


> No proof that's how it works from what little I remember. *Neo takes planet sized bites*, so it's not "touching the sides of his mouth".



The size of his bites varies wildly. He definitely hasn't been shown taking bites of that magnitude.  And regardless if he chomps down on it while it's halfway in or Buu decides to shift its trajectory when he's about to eat it, he'll be transmuted.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 30, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> He would have to try to plow through many small star level+ attacks to get past the ki spam and be able to attack Buu when just one of them hitting him would kill him. And a small star level + surprise kick from Buu would give Buu a better opening to attack Neo with an energy attack that would vaporize him completely.



He's still not touching acacia. He dances around Buu. He can take his time feeding off him.


xenos5 said:


> What are you trying to say with this? The fact of the matter is he's never shown utilizing the gourmet luck he's eaten. Possibly because of how disconnected his stomach is from the rest of his body.



If he powered up after eating the eight kings, there's no reason to believe he's not benefitted from eating the entirety of the toriko cast that matter's food luck. Just like Toriko when it transferred to him. 



xenos5 said:


> The size of his bites varies wildly. He definitely hasn't been shown taking bites of that magnitude. And regardless if he chomps down on it while it's halfway in or Buu decides to shift its trajectory when he's about to eat it, he'll be transmuted.



He's stated to be able to swallow planets whole, we've seen him take continental bites out of the planet, and he's leagues faster than Buu. 

He's not being transmuted.


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 30, 2016)

Why exactly would he bother using a planet-sized bite to eat a soccer ball-sized energy beam? It's not like he has any way to know that he must avoid touching the beam


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 30, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> He's still not touching acacia. He dances around Buu. He can take his time feeding off him.






Kaaant said:


> If he powered up after eating the eight kings, there's no reason to believe he's not benefitted from eating the entirety of the toriko cast that matter's food luck. Just like Toriko when it transferred to him.



If that had happened then Toriko or White's attacks would've missed. But they didn't. There's nothing substantiating Neo being able to utilize the gourmet luck he's eaten. 



Kaaant said:


> He's stated to be able to swallow planets whole



Link to page with this statement? 



Kaaant said:


> , we've seen him take continental bites out of the planet[/b], and he's leagues faster than Buu.



When? And if so why didn't he eat Emperor Crow whole? There are plenty of times when he's bitten down without an attack or what he's tried to eat being fully in his mouth. Another thing i'd like to note. If Neo tries to eat Buu, Buu can blow himself up and reform. Especially if he only tries to eat a section of him like he seemed to do with the 8 kings.



Kaaant said:


> and he's leagues faster than Buu.



The difference between sub-relativistic and slightly FTL is not entirely insurmountable. If the anime is included Buu is MFTL so he'd be faster than Neo. 



Kaaant said:


> He's not being transmuted.



Let's say Neo closes his mouth and then Buu controls the chocolate beam to come back towards him so it hits Neo's teeth. That's all it would take. And like I already said earlier Buu can also split off and surround Neo with clones of himself and then have them all shoot the chocolate beam at him.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 30, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> If that had happened then Toriko or White's attacks would've missed. But they didn't. There's nothing substantiating Neo being able to utilize the gourmet luck he's eaten.



You mean like how Acacia was doing the exact same to them the other way around? 

You really are desperate to downplay every minor detail man. Your conjecture continues to get you nowhere. 


xenos5 said:


> Link to page with this statement?



It was at the end of the chapter of NEO's origin story. 


xenos5 said:


> The difference between sub-relativistic and slightly FTL is not entirely insurmountable. If the anime is included Buu is MFTL so he'd be faster than Neo.



Like I said, he can amplify his speed with back channels. God casually dodged Coco's mold spears, so Buu has zero chance of hitting him. 

Buu isn't touching him. 


xenos5 said:


> Let's say Neo closes his mouth and then Buu controls the chocolate beam to come back towards him so it hits Neo's teeth. That's all it would take. And like I already said earlier Buu can also split off and surround Neo with clones of himself and then have them all shoot the chocolate beam at him.



No proof it can come back once it's been transmitted to NEO's sub dimension. 


SSBMonado said:


> Why exactly would he bother using a planet-sized bite to eat a soccer ball-sized energy beam? It's not like he has any way to know that he must avoid touching the beam



I already said to you that stuff he consumes is shrunk as he eats it. 

It's getting eaten either way. 


xenos5 said:


> When? And if so why didn't he eat Emperor Crow whole? There are plenty of times when he's bitten down without an attack or what he's tried to eat being fully in his mouth. Another thing i'd like to note. If Neo tries to eat Buu, Buu can blow himself up and reform. Especially if he only tries to eat a section of him like he seemed to do with the 8 kings.



Already provided the scan for it. Midora was doing the exact same thing. 

Citing lower end feats to try and, I assume say that NEO's higher end feats are outliers will get you nowhere dude. It's like me saying Buu is only planet level because his explosion only destroyed the planet. 

Stop trying to contradict the source material with your own logic.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 30, 2016)

Just like how both Joa and Star got their gourmet luck from Froheze, and midora got his from Joa, and Toriko from Star, I'm expected to believe Acacia can't use an energy source he just stole from the entire toriko cast worth a damn.

An energy source he specifically targeted. 
No.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 30, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> *You mean like how Acacia was doing the exact same to them the other way around?*
> 
> You really are desperate to downplay every minor detail man. Your conjecture continues to get you nowhere.



When? Are you referring to Acacia using Midora's Minority World against him? Because that doesn't require gourmet luck. 



Kaaant said:


> It was at the end of the chapter of NEO's origin story.



I looked back in the chapter and all I see is once again the barren planets that were left from Neo eating a bunch of different aliens. 



Kaaant said:


> Like I said, he can amplify his speed with back channels. God casually dodged Coco's mold spears, so Buu has zero chance of hitting him.



Buu will be spamming attacks in every direction, Neo does not know that if even one of them touches him it'd explode and kill him, Neo has let himself be hit by attacks before because he trusts his regeneration to save him but Buu's attacks would vaporize him entirely, Buu can surround Neo with multiple attacks with huge AOE so he'd be trapped (kinda like Piccolo's hellzone grenade). 



Kaaant said:


> Buu isn't touching him.



Why didn't you address what I said about anime Buu being MFTL? 




Kaaant said:


> No proof it can come back once it's been transmitted to NEO's sub dimension.



Buu can make it start coming back before Neo's closed his mouth. When it's partially in his mouth Buu could just make it start reversing direction so when Neo thinks he's about to eat it he'll bite into it and be transmuted. 



Kaaant said:


> Already provided the scan for it. Midora was doing the exact same thing.
> 
> Citing lower end feats to try and, I assume say that NEO's higher end feats are outliers will get you nowhere dude. It's like me saying Buu is only planet level because his explosion only destroyed the planet.
> 
> Stop trying to contradict the source material with your own logic.



I'm saying it's in character for Neo to try to change his mouth size according to the size of the attack rather than make his mouth huge for every attack. If he did make his mouth (and by proxy head) huge for every attack it'd be easier for Buu to destroy his head when he does that and then destroy his body before it can regenerate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 30, 2016)

Neo wins because I said so 

There, debate over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 30, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> When? Are you referring to Acacia using Midora's Minority World against him? Because that doesn't require gourmet luck.



When Acacia was hitting Toriko/Midora/Star/Joa. 

All of whom had gourmet luck. Their gourmet luck didn't stop him from taking it away, did it?

Not an argument. 


xenos5 said:


> I looked back in the chapter and all I see is once again the barren planets that were left from Neo eating a bunch of different aliens.



The end description on one of the pages, I just saw it. 


xenos5 said:


> Buu will be spamming attacks in every direction, Neo does not know that if even one of them touches him it'd explode and kill him, Neo has let himself be hit by attacks before because he trusts his regeneration to save him but Buu's attacks would vaporize him entirely, Buu can surround Neo with multiple attacks with huge AOE so he'd be trapped (kinda like Piccolo's hellzone grenade).



It's not an in character match for a start, and mindless NEO isn't in charge, and characters can scope out energy. Ignoring how you need a combination of speed and dc to get bast Neo's absorption, all of buu's small attacks are going straight in his mouth. 

In order for Acacia to be surrounded he would have to be a great deal slower than Buu, it just so happens it's exactly the opposite. 

Not happening. 


xenos5 said:


> Why didn't you address what I said about anime Buu being MFTL?



Because Anime Buu isn't in this matchup. 


xenos5 said:


> Buu can make it start coming back before Neo's closed his mouth. When it's partially in his mouth Buu could just make it start reversing direction so when Neo thinks he's about to eat it he'll bite into it and be transmuted.



That's one long arm you've got to reach that far. 

Its not happening. 


xenos5 said:


> I'm saying it's in character for Neo to try to change his mouth size according to the size of the attack rather than make his mouth huge for every attack. If he did make his mouth (and by proxy head) huge for every attack it'd be easier for Buu to destroy his head when he does that and then destroy his body before it can regenerate.



Buu isn't touching Acacia.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 30, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> When Acacia was hitting Toriko/Midora/Star/Joa.
> 
> All of whom had gourmet luck. Their gourmet luck didn't stop him from taking it away, did it?
> 
> Not an argument.



Doesn't that just show Gourmet luck isn't infallible? There is no indication Acacia had his own gourmet luck that was nullifying the effects of everyone else's gourmet luck. It just didn't misdirect each and every attack of Acacia's. Acacia probably was able to take their gourmet luck because it wasn't able to protect itself. 



Kaaant said:


> The end description on one of the pages, I just saw it.



Which page?



Kaaant said:


> It's not an in character match for a start, and mindless NEO isn't in charge, and characters can scope out energy. Ignoring how you need a combination of speed and dc to get bast Neo's absorption, all of buu's small attacks are going straight in his mouth.



Actually... when did the OP ever say this was Neocacia instead of just Neo? Maybe we've been going under the wrong assumption. 



Kaaant said:


> In order for Acacia to be surrounded he would have to be a great deal slower than Buu, it just so happens it's exactly the opposite. Not happening.



The sheer amount of clones Buu can produce is why. And the fact he would not be able to kill or damage any of them really. Go to 23:51 on this vid 


Kaaant said:


> That's one long arm you've got to reach that far.
> 
> Its not happening.



Why can't it happen? Buu can react to his own chocolate beam and control it. And once Neo thinks he's almost completely swallowed the attack his guard will be down. 



Kaaant said:


> Buu isn't touching Acacia.



Buu doesn't even have to touch him. He can use Kiai which is sort of like telekinesis to pin him to the ground and then destroy him with a ki blast.


----------



## Franco (Oct 31, 2016)

How exactly is Teppei Star level for knocking the planet? lol


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 31, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> You mean wankers... also again the small star -> Is not star level, seriously you guys really love to play this bullshit word game..
> the effect it would do at most is going to be large planet level which could lifewipe the whole of Toriko earth as per word by Don Slime.
> 
> 
> ...




You obviously didn't read our post to each other, have terrible reading comprehension, or are purposefully being a dick.

When you misquoted my post earlier to correct me I didn't know if you were trying to be helpful, or trying to make me out as saying eating a star is star level (when I was clearly asking and unclear on the matter). Given how you are calling me a wanker when I conceded not even reading the manga, I'm gonna have to go ahead and call bullshit on your intentions.

I said given the context of him ravaging galaxies and eating through stars, along with Don slime feat/hype I could see him being small star level, once again having conceded not reading the manga. 

Idk what you and Kaant got going on, but don't call me a wanker when I don't even read the fucking series


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> When you misquoted my post earlier to correct me I didn't know if you were trying to be helpful, or trying to make me out as saying eating a star is star level (when I was clearly asking and unclear on the matter)



There's literally 1 line I quoted in your post




Dr. White said:


> Is eating a superdense star equatable to "star level"?



this is how I saw the question...Allow me to rephrase your question. is destroying/containing a superdense star the size of a palm equal to star level?

This is the reason I pointed out FMA father




Dr. White said:


> Given how you are calling me a wanker when I conceded not even reading the manga,



In the first place I never named you, I didn't even know that you are the one who claimed it.. the one who named you is the other guy,



Dr. White said:


> I said given the context of him ravaging galaxies and eating through stars, along with Don slime feat/hype I could see him being small star level, once again having conceded not reading the manga.



The feat done isn't even small star level. to begin with... anyway, you already conceded so there's no point in you joining this then.



Dr. White said:


> Idk what you and Kaant got going on, but don't call me a wanker when I don't even read the fucking series



Considering you haven't read the series you shouldn't have evaluated the series due to your lack of knowledge... Seriously just a few post ago, Kaant is now using your claim as proof that posters in OBD are agreeing with star level Toriko. 

That's  literally the reason I said wankers. I never pointed  you out, It was Kaant post that was pointing you out.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

....6 pages in no verdict 



shade0180 said:


> There's literally 1 line I quoted in your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you agree about teppei gaining the dc of the explosion from knocking the earth


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2016)

Could anybody explain how knocking works in the series because if we follow the one known to our world there won't even be any energy that he contained.

 knocking or acupuncture is used in chinese or japanese arts it has a lot of uses in myths and folklore.

The concept is always the same, disrupting the pathway where the body energy flows.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Oct 31, 2016)

If this is Neo by himself then he probalby woud lose, but if it is Neo-Acacia then he probably wins most of the time.

Knocking + Back Channel's + Stopping Buu's Regeneration = Acacai outmatches most versions of Buu.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Could anybody explain how knocking works in the series because if we follow the one known to our world there won't even be any energy that he contained.
> 
> knocking or acupuncture is used in chinese or japanese arts it has a lot of uses in myths and folklore.
> 
> The concept is always the same, disrupting the pathway where the body energy flows.


Exactly what i was saying previously based of the portrayal of knocking there its used like acupuncture where you block keyparts in order to stop the body from moving

An analogy to what teppei did with the help of girou to stop the earth 

Had he actually been able to output that much energy it would be easier to do that without knocking


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Back Channel's



Buu can move on spiritual plane

how did you think he killed the kai's or even teleported to the overworld.

Buu can also open a hole to connect another dimension to the main universe.

How did you think he returned from being trapped into time and spirit dimension.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Oct 31, 2016)

Black Channel's is more useful to gain better reaction and stuff like that. It's like a bubble were time flow in a different way


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

Buu busts the planet prob right from the start what will neo do?


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> It's like a bubble were time flow in a different way



 that's what the spirit and time room do, seriously it is even better than back channel at that 1 year = 1 day.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't understand what are you trying to say. And that's not even true what you're saying.
Deer king use black channel to attack so 1 second become 1000 years
.
Neo-Acacia can use the black channel to himself, so 1 second outside can be like 1 minute inside or even more. Comparing to a different dimension it's right but it's a bit misleading


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

.....the one here is neo tho

And how does the back channel work?


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2016)

SO back channel works differently for different character?


Pretty sure Toriko entered the back channel to save Komatsu and the time differential doesn't exist or he would have his arm aged to more than 1000 years.

Teppei or someone else basically made him invisible by moving in and out of his back channel and again time differential didn't exist if it did he would have aged more than a few hundred years maybe longer every time he did that.

Deer king Back channel has a time differential of 1 min per 1000 year?

And Acacia's back channel is a protective shield

 that's what I remember from what I have seen


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

Buu has shown some sort of protection against sth oike that

He will prob be able to break it


----------



## Bad Wolf (Oct 31, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> SO back channel works differently for different character?


Not really, deer king as far I recall is the only one who used it to attack someone. Normally it's used on someone or a zone to have more time, it's more like time dilatation on someone/a zone


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2016)

Basically Shima is a shit writer that can't even figure out how the concept of his world works?

 and just used this different concepts as some excuse for deus ex machina, okay.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

But its his special ability much like moons ability or heracles insane regen or derous laser


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Basically Shima is a shit writer that can't even figure out how the concept of his world works?
> 
> and just used this concepts as some excuse for deus ex machina.


What do you mean?the back channel?


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2016)

yujiro said:


> What do you mean?the back channel?




Not only that.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Oct 31, 2016)

yujiro said:


> But its his special ability much like moons ability or heracles insane regen or derous laser


pretty much. But only the reverse function, Acacia can use the normal one as he tried to countered the attack of the deer king.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Not only that.


It wasnt bad till the beginning of gourmet world but it went downhill with too many abilities being introduced too fast and most side characters that in the prior fight were actively participating becoming fodder


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> pretty much. But only the reverse function, Acacia can use the normal one as he tried to countered the attack of the deer king.


Do we even know how that exactly works?they create a portal bettween the back world and the normal one and due to the space being the back world time flows diffrently?


----------



## Bad Wolf (Oct 31, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Do we even know how that exactly works?they create a portal bettween the back world and the normal one and due to the space being the back world time flows diffrently?


Yes, but it isn't a physical dimension or stuff like that. For example it can be used as an aura, like here on Acacia


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

From what i remember its not aura but the user wearing a veil of spsce time where time is augmented compared tp the real world much like joa did but it has obvious limitations as even with that joa could barely avoid derous laser


----------



## Bad Wolf (Oct 31, 2016)

yujiro said:


> From what i remember its not aura but the user wearing a veil of spsce time where time is augmented compared tp the real world much like joa did but it has obvious limitations as even with that joa could barely avoid derous laser


Yes, it's not a true aura, I was only trying to describe it as we seen. One time deer king used the black channel to speed up derous. But Joa isn't really in par with the 8 kings even with stuff like that


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

Cant buu just destroy it via screaming?I know its a roundabout way but the veil of space time is too thin and buu was able to break the one from the time chamber which will connected with a door with the outside world when the door was destroyed the room was completely isolated


----------



## Bad Wolf (Oct 31, 2016)

It isn't a dimension outside the normal universe linked by something. It's more a piece of dimension that can be put inside the universe. And bu created an opening, so I don't think something like that would work. Even because what he will do? Scream to acacia? If he's fast enough to do something like that then it's useless to stop that


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

Scream or teleport ...he can multiply himself tho 

Also if neo eats him?will it even do anythign to him?


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Oct 31, 2016)

Exactly Bad Wolf, in the initial second of the fight, Acacia will already have had an entire month to prepare / plan the fight.

Plus being able to dive in and out of his pocket dimension is handy - when Teppei used it he completely vanished from all senses.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 31, 2016)

There is no evidence to suggest Buu can destroy it by screaming. Considering the fact God casually dodged light speed mold spears (or at least relativistic ones) he's never hitting Acacia, let alone with Acacia having the benefit of a month of time for every second that Buu has. 

Don't know if this is any faster than the speed feat of Derorus' laser but it's just more supporting evidence of inferior characters casually evading LS attacks. And with Gourmet luck on top of that in the one in a million chance he gets hit.





Stop and consider the fact that Midora states you need both speed and DC to bypass Acacia's consumption and you'll realise Buu's never going to bypass the sheer speed gap between the two, especially when NEO can merely send whatever Buu has straight to his stomach.

And in fact, reading back through Toriko, Acacia made a back channel that counterbalanced the Deer King's one that made it so one second was a thousand years.

Buu is never going to touch him.








shade0180 said:


> Could anybody explain how knocking works in the series because if we follow the one known to our world there won't even be any energy that he contained.
> 
> knocking or acupuncture is used in chinese or japanese arts it has a lot of uses in myths and folklore.
> 
> The concept is always the same, disrupting the pathway where the body energy flows.



I already explained earlier the different methods as to how it works. Suffice to say it's not consistent.

Characters have been knocked without being touched. And Teppei near death was able to undo Acacia's even though there's zero parity between them.
And Teppei with Jirou's help was able to knock all the energy in the planet (I don't get where people are saying it's a chain reaction) that's far greater than his own.

It's hax


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 31, 2016)

It's also been stated by numerous people the energy in the earths crust is one big life force unto itself. 

It's not a chain reaction.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Oct 31, 2016)

GOD's tongue is strong enough to drive Acacia tens of thousands of kilometres through to the other side of the planet several times in a few seconds, and fast enough to circle the 220,000KM circumference of the planet several times in an instant.

And Acacia was able to deflect that very same tongue with a simple yell.

And Neo is massively stronger than Acacia.

And Neo-Acacia is massively stronger than Neo with hax abilties that Buu simply can't keep up with.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 31, 2016)

With Acacia in a weaker form able to compress time to counter Deer king's back channel so that one second was a thousand years, Acacia can take all the time he needs feeding off Buu until the gap between them is closed. 

He's also able to casually make NEO Zits and appetite monsters that can also feed off Buu, in weaker forms no less.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> GOD's tongue is strong enough to drive Acacia tens of thousands of kilometres through to the other side of the planet several times in a few seconds, and fast enough to circle the 220,000KM circumference of the planet several times in an instant.
> 
> And Acacia was able to deflect that very same tongue with a simple yell.
> 
> ...


Wanna play that game?

Piccolo at the start of z vaporised the moon with a casual blast which in one panel had already reached the moon and gohan didnt even have the time to move a bit.then he got even stronger but was killed by a single attack from nappa

Nappa himself while tired was killed by vegeta pointing his fingers at him

Same vegeta got a zenkai and battled dodoria and zarbon

That vegeta needed another zenkai to even battle against the ginuy force which goku one shotted and

Vegeta needed another zenkai to reach base friezas lv

That frieza destroys vegeta planet and thats the one whose stats are scaled to everyone
Now frieza has 3 more forms with  each one being able to stomp the previous one and even the last is about equal to a super saiyan non trained

A trained super saiyan is shit before android 17 and 18 and 18 demonstrwted this by taking trunks sword breaking it and proceeding to break super saiyan vegetas arm with a kick

Same trunks cut frieza into mincemat and king cold who was even stronger

Piccolo fusing with king of the earty reached android 18 lv yet both were stomped by first form cell after he absorbed people and 16  android had the same power as him
After he evolved cell far surpassed android 16 but was stomped by a ascended sssj vegeta who then got stomped from perfect cell.same cell was treated as a plaything for ssj2 gohan before he got zenkai which got them to around the same lv

That gohan is a little bit stronger or weaker than a supreme kai and each supreme kai can kill frieza woth a single punch

The supreme kais are totally incapable to do anthing to dabura an oppoment goku ssj2 and vegeta ssj2 treat as a joke

After vegeta became majin he became stronger but he was still weaker than buu with the most he managed to do was to blow himself up and buu just reformed . That version of buu was equal to ssj3 but the buu here is stronger than a ssj3 with all his power amassed after he powered up


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes, we all know DBZ relies almost entirely on power-scaling with very little substantial feats in the later arcs.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

...yeah but even the stats everyone has from frieza makes them equal to neo

And thats without considering cells solar systel statement and gotenks cycling the world


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Oct 31, 2016)

Gotenks circling the world half a dozen times, even if that took him a second, would only make him lightspeed.

Cell's character statement is just a character statement so it doesn't exactly qualify as a feat.

Neo's stats are superior to Frieza's - and with the hax he and Acacia has, they easily make up for anywhere they fall behind.

DBZ characters are consistently vulnerable to blinding light -- which is convenient because Neo (and therefore Neo-Acacia) can unleash a light from his whole body much brighter than the sun.

With time-acceleration, a blinding light for distractions, and the ability to deny regen / resurrection, then Neo and Acacia are just too powerful.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Cell's character statement is just a character statement so it doesn't exactly qualify as a feat.




I love how you use this to obstruct for Cell but not with Neo.. When all he had for proof of what he did is also just character statement.

 - emptying a galaxy of life - statement from a blue nitro?
                               - emptying a universe - statement from another character
                               - eating a regular star - statement from another character

On panel proof, None.



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Neo's stats are superior to Frieza's - and with the hax he and Acacia has, they easily make up for anywhere they fall behind.



No his stats aren't superior to frieza.





Super Perfect Cell said:


> DBZ characters are consistently vulnerable to blinding light



No they aren't Goku was literally in outerspace once and have looked at a sun/star directly.

They are susceptible to a Ki ability that looks the same as a flash of light.



Super Perfect Cell said:


> With time-acceleration, a blinding light for distractions, and the ability to deny regen / resurrection, then Neo and Acacia are just too powerful.



Bullshit.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> I love how you use this to obstruct for Cell but not with Neo.. When all he had for proof of what he did is also just character statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are comparing the top dogs of the verse with a character who did what he did in his first form casually and the character who is used here could kill him with a fart.

Actually toriko is still stuck at large planet lv so they are even below frieza


Super Perfect Cell said:


> Neo's stats are superior to Frieza's


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Oct 31, 2016)

> I love how you use this to obstruct for Cell but not with Neo.. When all he had for proof of what he did is also just character statement.

Can you name a specific occurence for Neo? Everything Neo does has feats demonstrating it.

> No his stats aren't superior to frieza.

Proof?

> No they aren't Goku was literally in outerspace once and have looked at a sun/star directly.

> They are susceptible to a Ki ability that looks the same as a flash of light.

Right, so they are vulnerable to abilities that look like a flash of light?

> Bullshit.

Not bullshit at all. Neo and Acacia are too powerful for most DBZ characters.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Can you name a specific occurence for Neo? Everything Neo does has feats demonstrating it.




 can you post the on panel feats of him eating a galaxy or even a regular star, I'd love to see that.



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Proof?



Star level >> Large planet level





Super Perfect Cell said:


> Right, so they are vulnerable to abilities that look like a flash of light?



 different shit. a regular flash light won't blind them. Seriously we even saw Goku not getting affected by solar flare in the original DB after training with Kami, Tien use it on him and he neg difficulty him..



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Not bullshit at all. Neo and Acacia are too powerful for most DBZ characters.



Provide your evidence then


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Oct 31, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> can you post the on panel feats of him eating a galaxy or even a regular star, I'd love to see that.



When have I ever said Neo can eat a galaxy or a regular star?



shade0180 said:


> Star level >> Large planet level



Yes, star level is greater than planet level. Destructive power isn't the sole factor relevant in fights though.



shade0180 said:


> different shit. a regular flash light won't blind them



Obviously -- but the fact is they can still be blinded.



shade0180 said:


> Provide your evidence then



Evidence of Neo having a better physicals than Frieza? I'll post scans for that in a few hours when I get out of work.

Needless to say though Neo and Acacia have better speed, strength and durability than anything that Frieza has shown, not even looking at their regeneration speed and hax.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Yes, star level is greater than planet level. Destructive power isn't the sole factor relevant in fights though.


 I know still Bullshit that neo has superior stat than frieza.



Super Perfect Cell said:


> strength and durability than anything that Frieza has shown,



again this part is bullshit.

Frieza has an on panel feat of tanking a star level explosion.



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Evidence of Neo having a better physicals than Frieza?



  Sure if you can provide an evidence for those questionable feats... Don't bother if you can't



Super Perfect Cell said:


> hen have I ever said Neo can eat a galaxy or a regular star?



You didn't but that's the feat that was in question.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Oct 31, 2016)

Well, Neo eating a whole galaxy or star is bullshit since there aren't any feats for that in the manga.

Neo has forced his way through a white hole to escape from the afterlife meaning he escaped the Whale King's black hole using the force of his energy blasts alone; unfortunately Neo itself has only been active for about 2 chapters in Toriko so his feats are limited.

Neo-Acacia is where the majority of the feats come from, and he is the second-strongest entity in the Toriko-series. And his feats aren't even the limit of what he can do because he was playing around with almost all his opponents unfortunately.

I'll post evidence for him later though; but he definitely powerful enough to take on 99% of DBZ cast considering his abilities.

Also, I don't remember when did Frieza ever take a star-level explosion?


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> 99% of DBZ cast considering his abilities.


considering 99% of DBZ cast are side characters sure.

there's literally around 30 or less character that is probably above frieza

- Androids 16 17 18 19 20 21?
- Cell
- Majin Buu and his variation
- Kaio Shin and Kibito
- Piccolo, Tien, Krillin, Yamcha(?)
- Goku, Gohan, Goten, Vegeta, Trunks, Vegeto, Gotenks
- Those 3 henchmen of Babidi..

you could probably name 300 side character in the whole DB series considering it started as an adventure manga.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

....goku was able to move fast enough to grab master roshi's glasses when tien did solar flare....

Actually frieza while cut in half and completely devoid of ki didnt die when planet namek exploded 

Shame that cant be said for neo


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Also, I don't remember when did Frieza ever take a star-level explosion?



Planet Namek explosion is calced at star level.

 Planet Vegeta destruction was also calced to be star level from DBS.



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Neo-Acacia is where the majority of the feats come from, and he is the second-strongest entity in the Toriko-series. And his feats aren't even the limit of what he can do because he was playing around with almost all his opponents unfortunately.



Yea, that excuse wouldn't fly here or we would have universal Saitama right now.

 remember how they use that on youtube.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Oct 31, 2016)

yujiro said:


> ....goku was able to move fast enough to grab master roshi's glasses when tien did solar flare....
> 
> Actually frieza while cut in half and completely devoid of ki didnt die when planet namek exploded
> 
> Shame that cant be said for neo



Well, obviously it can't be said for Neo because he's never been cut in half, devoid of Ki and on an exploding planet.

However he has tanked, no-selled or consumed multiple planetary attacks and survived considerable hax.

Also Goku could have moved off-panel prior to the moment the technique was activated (he specifically recognized that technique and was prepared for it). So there's no proof he moved while the light was flashing.



shade0180 said:


> Planet Namek explosion is calced at star level.
> 
> Planet Vegeta destruction was also calced to be star level from DBS.
> 
> ...



Planet destructions = to star level? Great.

And I wasn't using it as an excuse; merely pointing out the difficulty in judging off some feats.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Planet destructions = to star level? Great.



Explosion can be larger than what they destroyed. Even in the real world that can happen. Prime example is a supernova. It is an explosion of a single star that has an energy far above star level that can affect the whole Star system around it and it can cross multiple galaxies affecting them too.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Oct 31, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Explosion can be larger than what they destroyed. we have that kind of reaction in the real world too.
> 
> :raidne



Sure, I'd just love to know how they calced that.

Also, why do you keep using that same emoticon?


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2016)

Anyway look for it in the blogs. going to warn you though the blogs is horrendous.



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Also, why do you keep using that same emoticon?



who cares anyway?


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

The technigue is used because its so fucking fast so goku in the span that tien closed his eyes managed to go to roshi grab his glasses and return to him before the light came 

I bet you have seen how fast of an activation it has as it shoots oight immediately after the user closes his eyes ?so how fast would goku need to be?goku and tien had the same speed


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Oct 31, 2016)

yujiro said:


> The technigue is used because its so fucking fast so goku in the span that tien closed his eyes jeed to go to roshi grab his glasses and return to him before the light came



That doesn't mean that Goku ran 20 feet, grabbed the glasses and ran back in the time it took the light to reach him. He could have done that in the span of time it took between him recognizing the technique and Tien using it.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 31, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Well, Neo eating a whole galaxy or star is bullshit since there aren't any feats for that in the manga.



NEO eating Stars is not bullshit. And no one claimed he ate a galaxy, just all the material (Stars, planets, etc) in his universe.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> That doesn't mean that Goku ran 20 feet, grabbed the glasses and ran back in the time it took the light to reach him. He could have done that in the span of time it took between him recognizing the technique and Tien using it.


And how fast was the time bettween him recognizing it and tien using it?considering neither roshi who had extensive experience nor krillin managed to close their eyes

The only way this technigue is recognised is the user shutting his eyes while having his hands at his head and after that comes the light so why was goku the only one who did what he did meanwhile all others didnt even have time to shut their eyes except roshi who didnt even try as he had the glasses on


Though i may be overlooking sth


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> And no one claimed he ate a galaxy,



Sorry about this part, it was a mistake on one of my later post. This was the original version of my statement.



shade0180 said:


> - emptying a galaxy of life - statement from a blue nitro?


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Oct 31, 2016)

Yeah, Neo is a bit ridiculous since he travelled from planet to planet effectively consuming all life across at least one galaxy if not more like a 1-man Tyranid Swarm.

If Cell was focused on eating instead of merely seeking destruction, then he would have been a lot like Neo travelling from planet to planet and destroying them.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 31, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Sorry about this part, it was a mistake on one of my later post. This was the original version of my statement.



Yup, he cleared out his home universe - the same one the nitro originated from. It's hyped to be so bad blue gourmet cells are all gone from there, hence why Toriko's blue demon is getting excited now.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 31, 2016)

Now that I think about it... Buu has ACTUAL telekinesis. When he lifted all those humans up and turned them into chocolate en masse in that one city. And it should scale to his other ki related abilities (thus his DC) so it would be small star level + telekinesis. So Buu can just telekinetically pick Neo up and turn him into chocolate, have a piece of him envelop him so he can absorb him, or destroy him at his leisure.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Now that I think about it... Buu has ACTUAL telekinesis. When he lifted all those humans up and turned them into chocolate en masse in that one city. And it should scale to his other ki related abilities (thus his DC) so it would be small star level + telekinesis. So Buu can just telekinetically pick Neo up and turn him into chocolate, have a piece of him envelop him so he can absorb him, or destroy him at his leisure.


Anyone who has ki can use telepathetic abilities mostly telekinesis and you could make a case for mind reading


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 31, 2016)

>laying a finger on Acacia when he has back channel shenanigans and can absorb any energy that's gripped him

No


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 31, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> >laying a finger on Acacia when he has back channel shenanigans and can absorb any energy that's gripped him
> 
> No



Buu wouldn't be "laying a finger" on him. And there'd be no way for Acacia to absorb the energy used for telekinesis as it would be too powerful for him to suck in and Buu could just force his mouth shut with it.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Oct 31, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Buu wouldn't be "laying a finger" on him. And there'd be no way for Acacia to absorb the energy used for telekinesis as it would be too powerful for him to suck in and Buu could just force his mouth shut with it.



Neo-Acacia managed to devour Gourmet Luck; so it's not outside possibility that he could eat telekinesis as well.

In any case there's no guarantee Buu's telekinesis is that strong; we only ever see him using it to lift up ordinary humans and we never see him use it in battle against strong opponents.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 31, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Neo-Acacia managed to devour Gourmet Luck; so it's not outside possibility that he could eat telekinesis as well.
> 
> In any case there's no guarantee Buu's telekinesis is that strong; we only ever see him using it to lift up ordinary humans and we never see him use it in battle against strong opponents.



telekinesis in Dragonball is fueled by ki. Not mind power. And Buu's ki allows him to create attacks way above Frieza's small star level + attacks. So every technique buu uses (forcefields, kiai, telekinesis) should have that level of power.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 31, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Buu wouldn't be "laying a finger" on him. And there'd be no way for Acacia to absorb the energy used for telekinesis as it would be too powerful for him to suck in and Buu could just force his mouth shut with it.



Buu isn't touching him, it has been explained to you ad nauseam. 

He's not closing anything when Acacia can open mouths anywhere in his body.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 31, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Buu isn't touching him, it has been explained to you ad nauseam.



Dude. Acacia has never had telekinesis used against him so he'd have no idea how to deal with it or even when Buu is about to use it. He sees Buu open his hand and he'll think Buu is about to shoot a ki blast so he'll just prepare to try to eat it. He's not going to be running around constantly to try to stay out of Buu's line of sight. Acacia stays still for certain actions like when shooting ranged attacks of his own and Buu can capitalize on that.



Kaaant said:


> He's not closing anything when Acacia can open mouths anywhere in his body.



Buu can just close those as well. Or Acacia may not be able to open them to begin with. Acacia will not be able to move with the pressure Buu's telekinesis would exert on him.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

Its just neo tho here but seeing as you are using acacia we should use buu gohan absorbed which will make this match ridiculous as this fucker had power equal to base vegito

And he also steps into star lv + so nothing neo acacia has can even scratch him


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 31, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Dude. Acacia has never had telekinesis used against him so he'd have no idea how to deal with it or even when Buu is about to use it. He sees Buu open his hand and he'll think Buu is about to shoot a ki blast so he'll just prepare to try to eat it. He's not going to be running around constantly to try to stay out of Buu's line of sight. Acacia stays still for certain actions like when shooting ranged attacks of his own and Buu can capitalize on that.



It's not in character. Acacia is faster. Buu is not hitting him. 


xenos5 said:


> Buu can just close those as well. Or Acacia may not be able to open them to begin with. Acacia will not be able to move with the pressure Buu's telekinesis would exert on him.



We're breaking new grounds of speculation now. Buu hasn't demonstrated this fine a control of telekinesis, and he's not stopping Acacia opening mouths all over his body. He's not keeping up with the speed that Acacia can pull off.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

Cell was able to perfectly cut pieces of stone and create an arena on the spot and gokus telepathy was good enough that he was able to choose the recent memories of krillin only 

Also friezas telekinesis was able to contain goku pre ssj

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 31, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> It's not in character. Acacia is faster. Buu is not hitting him.



Bloodlusted or not if he's in Buu's face and physically attacking him Buu can do it then. There is no way for Buu to not have any opportunities unless Neo is just running away the whole fight and not attacking him.



Kaaant said:


> We're breaking new grounds of speculation now. *Buu hasn't demonstrated this fine a control of telekinesis*, and he's not stopping Acacia opening mouths all over his body. He's not keeping up with the speed that Acacia can pull off.



All he needs to do is compress Neo. Increasing the force of the telekinesis on Neo's body to a certain point doesn't require finesse and it would make it so it's like a weight Neo can't move so he can't move his body in any way as well. Hell he can just do what Freeza did to Krillin and make him explode from a distance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

People have the opinion that kid buu is a complete retard and well he isnt far off and is clmpletely nuts he knows when he must absolutely kill and will know what he can use in his advantage to do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 31, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Cell was able to perfectly cut pieces of stone and create an arena on the spot and gokus telepathy was good enough that he was able to choose the recent memories of krillin only
> 
> Also friezas telekinesis was able to contain goku pre ssj



Yup. Buu's telekinesis should definitely be above the telekinesis of weaker Dragonball characters like those.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Yup. Buu's telekinesis should definitely be above the



Fun fact is that goku already had power far dwarfing the stats buu gets scaled to


----------



## Veggie (Oct 31, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Also friezas telekinesis was able to contain goku pre ssj



Let's not forget his best feat yet, meet General Mountain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 31, 2016)

yujiro said:


> People have the opinion that kid buu is a complete retard and well he isnt far off and is clmpletely nuts he knows when he must absolutely kill and will know what he can use in his advantage to do it



Kid Buu may not be as smart as super buu but he actually had some really creative attack ideas (ripping off his own arm and controlling it to hit Good Buu repatedly, Extending his arm wrapping Vegeta in it and electrocuting him while choking him, Shoving his foot in the ground and having it extend and come up for surprise attacks.

And him realizing Vegeta was what was preventing Goku from using the spirit bomb and pinning him to the ground was another pretty good showing of intelligence for him.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

^yeah he was not actually that stupid 

His mindless spree points to that but its because he didnt have opponents against goku he did use deception and even know to take hostages

Also was able to copy attacks

If neo tries to do anything buu will first and foremost destroy the planet and then try to absorb him


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 31, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Bloodlusted or not if he's in Buu's face and physically attacking him Buu can do it then. There is no way for Buu to not have any opportunities unless Neo is just running away the whole fight and not attacking him.



He's not keeping up with him, he's not touching him. 



xenos5 said:


> All he needs to do is compress Neo. Increasing the force of the telekinesis on Neo's body to a certain point doesn't require finesse and it would make it so it's like a weight Neo can't move so he can't move his body in any way as well. Hell he can just do what Freeza did to Krillin and make him explode from a distance.



In order to do anything telekinesis wise to Acacia, Buu has to be able to tag him, which is not happening. He's not touching him at all. And it's getting absorbed in the scenario Acacia willingly let's himself get caught.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Oct 31, 2016)

Even if Buu manages to restrain him with telekinesis, Neo-Acacia still has his Back Channels.

When Teppei activated his to escape, he literally stood still on the spot and vanished.

If Buu traps him, then Acacia can slip into his own pocket dimension.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 31, 2016)

Was Teppei able to bypass durability when he tore out Komatsu's heart?


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 31, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Even if Buu manages to restrain him with telekinesis, Neo-Acacia still has his Back Channels.
> 
> When Teppei activated his to escape, he literally stood still on the spot and vanished.
> 
> If Buu traps him, then Acacia can slip into his own pocket dimension.



Back channels aren't pocket dimensions. You are still visible to those outside of a back channel when in a back channel from what we've seen. Perhaps Teppei's back channel had such slower time progression (like a week to each second outside of it) that it made him seem faster to the point where it looked like he disappeared. That wouldn't work for Acacia however as the telekinetic force restraining him wouldn't disappear no matter how slowly he makes time progress for him within a back channel.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 31, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> He's not keeping up with him, he's not touching him.



You don't need to touch someone to restrain them with telekinesis. Just be able to see them even for a second.



Kaaant said:


> *In order to do anything telekinesis wise to Acacia, Buu has to be able to tag him, *which is not happening. He's not touching him at all.



Do you not know how telekinesis works? It doesn't require tagging, or physical touching.



Kaaant said:


> And it's getting absorbed in the scenario Acacia willingly let's himself get caught.



No it's not. Acacia wouldn't be able to move,open his mouth, or open any new mouths he tries to create while under such a high amount of pressure.


----------



## Kaaant (Oct 31, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> You don't need to touch someone to restrain them with telekinesis. Just be able to see them even for a second.



His Ki has to travel to the target first. It's not hitting him. 





> Do you not know how telekinesis works? It doesn't require tagging, or physical touching.



It doesn't have infinite speed. Again, it's not touching him. 





> No it's not. Acacia wouldn't be able to move,open his mouth, or open any new mouths he tries to create while under such a high amount of pressure.



No proof on any of this. It's not hitting him, it's not stopping him from absorbing it.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 31, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> His Ki has to travel to the target first. It's not hitting him.



The ki for telekinesis would be completely invisible to Acacia. When he's trying to punch buu up close at point blank range he won't even realize he's been telekinetically grabbed until it's too late. 



Kaaant said:


> It doesn't have infinite speed. Again, it's not touching him.



Are you saying Acacia has infinite speed, then? lol. Acacia will not see it coming. 



Kaaant said:


> No proof on any of this. It's not hitting him, it's not stopping him from absorbing it.



Uh what? What do I need proof of? That Acacia can't move under small star level+ pressure enveloping his entire body? The burden of proof isn't on me for that. You have to prove that he can.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 31, 2016)

How long did it take Majin Buu to learn teleportation again?


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 31, 2016)

Darth Nihilus said:


> How long did it take Majin Buu to learn teleportation again?


He pretty much saw Kibito Kai do it, then after he regenerated from the planet's explosion, he just teleported to where they are without a ki signature

So I'd say pretty quickly


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> It doesn't have infinite speed.




 the fuck is infinite speed in the first place?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 31, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> He pretty much saw Kibito Kai do it, then after he regenerated from the planet's explosion, he just teleported to where they are without a ki signature
> 
> So I'd say pretty quickly



So I'm not the only one who thinks that Buu can adapt to the situation at hand 

Didn't take him long to learn the Kamehameha Wave either if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Gordo solos (Nov 1, 2016)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So I'm not the only one who thinks that Buu can adapt to the situation at hand
> 
> Didn't take him long to learn the Kamehameha Wave either if I'm not mistaken


Yeah he pretty much just sees it once then he learns the ability (I think they might be imperfect versions tho)


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Do you believe he might learn back channel?

I mean he already can rupture zpace time and he may understand how to use it from seeing acacia


BUT THE ONE HERE IS ONLY NEO FOR GODS SAKE


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Do you believe he might learn back channel?
> 
> I mean he already can rupture zpace time and he may understand how to use it from seeing acacia
> 
> ...



Neo has only had a couple of chapters in the story by himself, compared to Buu who has had dozens of chapters.

Neo-Acacia (the fusion of Acacia and Neo) is a much better opponent to judge by.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> The ki for telekinesis would be completely invisible to Acacia. When he's trying to punch buu up close at point blank range he won't even realize he's been telekinetically grabbed until it's too late.



It's not hitting him.


xenos5 said:


> Are you saying Acacia has infinite speed, then? lol. Acacia will not see it coming.



Did I say that? It's not hitting him. 





> Uh what? What do I need proof of? That Acacia can't move under small star level+ pressure enveloping his entire body? The burden of proof isn't on me for that. You have to prove that he can.



There's no reason to believe he can't internally open his mouth. He's too fast to be hit, it's not working, it's getting absorbed.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Yeah sure mister is not getting hit


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Did I say that? It's not hitting him.



 technically a TK doesn't need to hit you...


do you even know what a TK is?

It is an ability that doesn't need to travel to begin with..

Basically what you need is

Resistance to Telepathy
Immunity to telepathy.
Passive Reflection of the control of the telepath over you
Passive Deflection of the control of the telepath over you

If you can provide feats for this four then the TK is not hitting him.

Overpower the control of the telepath over you

As for this one, I would agree he could do this if he have superior stat against Buu.

But he doesn't.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> It's not hitting him.



Dude. If I'm right in your face and punching you at very fast speeds there is no way I cannot grab you with TK. You may as well be a stationary target.



Kaaant said:


> Did I say that? It's not hitting him.




Why'd you act as if it needed infinite speed to him, then? Buu doesn't even have to wait until Acacia's hitting him in the face. He can just place a stretched piece of himself on the ground that when Acacia walks over it his feet would get trapped. Then Buu can pick him up with TK or the piece can just cover him entirely and Buu can absorb him. 



Kaaant said:


> There's no reason to believe he can't internally open his mouth. He's too fast to be hit, it's not working, it's getting absorbed.



Internally open his mouth? What the hell do you mean? His skin is not moving in any way under small star level + pressure completely surrounding it. It's not getting absorbed.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 1, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> It is an ability that doesn't need to travel to begin with..



Uh, yes it does.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Uh, yes it does.



 No it doesn't.. Seriously TK is control over object over a distance without needing to cross that distance. the object that is getting controled is the one that would be traveling a distance not the ability.

Telepath can affect a certain range of area with TK doesn't mean they need to travel to anything within that range of area.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Dude. If I'm right in your face and punching you at very fast speeds there is no way I cannot grab you with TK. You may as well be a stationary target.



Already explained to you a dozen times that it's not working. 



> Why'd you act as if it needed infinite speed to him, then? Buu doesn't even have to wait until Acacia's hitting him in the face. He can just place a stretched piece of himself on the ground that when Acacia walks over it his feet would get trapped. Then Buu can pick him up with TK or the piece can just cover him entirely and Buu can absorb him.



>hitting Acacia. 
Lol, no. 



> Internally open his mouth? What the hell do you mean? His skin is not moving in any way under small star level + pressure completely surrounding it. It's not getting absorbed.



Not hitting him, it's getting absorbed, and Buu isn't preventing that.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 1, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> No it doesn't.. Seriously TK is control over object over a distance without needing to cross that distance. the TK'ed object is the one who is traveling not the ability.



Buu has to send his ki to the target. 

So no.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Buu has to send his ki to the target.
> 
> So no.




ER no...

 that's not how TK works in DB

Seriously energies in DB is not and have not been limited to Ki.

Ki is a prominent energy system in DB but it is not the only one that exist.

Just to put this in perspective.

Telepath can cross different dimension or even different galaxy

Ki can only affect shit within range. another point ki is seen when it is traveling outside of someone's body. there has never been an invisible ki in the manga.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 1, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> ER no...
> 
> that's not how TK works in DB



It's how it works in literally any other fiction. 

So Buu has star level tk, despite it not being supplied by his energy?

No.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> It's how it works in literally any other fiction.



You have no idea what yo are talking about.

 That's not how it works in marvel, DC, LoTR, Harry potter and any other Book.

Ki isn't even use in their world the fuck are you even claiming here.



Kaaant said:


> So Buu has star level tk, despite it not being supplied by his energy?
> 
> No.



Again Ki isn't the only energy that exist.

There are magic in DB unrelated to Ki

There are transmutation ability unrelated to ki

Fuck even the Dragon's wishing ability is unrelated to Ki.

even Kaio -sama's telepathic messaging is unrelated to his.

His Ki level is below even Frieza and he can use his telepathic messages across different galaxy and dimensions.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 1, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> You have no idea what yo are talking about.
> 
> That's not how it works in marvel, DC, LoTR, Harry potter and any other Book.
> 
> Ki isn't even use in their world the fuck are you even claiming here.



No one is impressed by you repeatedly using that raiden emote.

Ki is what's used as the energy source in Dragonball you moron. Go ahead and prove it works instantly.

Still getting absorbed. Still isn't tagging Acacia.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Ki is what's used as the energy source in Dragonball you moron. Go ahead and prove it works instantly.



 Moron it isn't the only one that exist, again Ki is a prominent source not the only one that exist.



Kaaant said:


> Still getting absorbed.



Keep your wank to yourself.



Kaaant said:


> Go ahead and prove it works instantly.



 do you even have a clue what telekinesis is? there I spelled it for you, you can google the shit for yourself if you still have no idea what it is.



Kaaant said:


> No one is impressed by you repeatedly using that raiden emote.



Why do you care so much about an emote I want to use? jealous..


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 1, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Moron it isn't the only one that exist, again Ki is a prominent source not the only one that exist.



Go ahead and prove the other sources of energy are used in dragonball. 


shade0180 said:


> Keep your wank to yourself.



Pot to kettle: you're black. 


shade0180 said:


> do you even have a clue what telekinesis is? there I spelled it for you, you can google the shit for yourself if you still have no idea what it is.



So basically you can't prove it does? That's all I needed to know.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Already explained to you a dozen times that it's not working.





Kaaant said:


> >hitting Acacia.
> Lol, no.



You gave no explanation as to how Neo would not get hit when he's in point blank range and punching buu over and over. Acacia isn't even going to attempt to dodge something completely invisible to him. He wouldn't even know Buu's started using TK. Or if he walks across a piece of buu on the ground he would be caught by complete surprise.



Kaaant said:


> Not hitting him, it's getting absorbed, and Buu isn't preventing that.



Would you be able to move your mouth with a 1,000 ton weight pressing down on it?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Go ahead and prove the other sources of energy are used in dragonball.




I just did on an earlier post.

 here this is for you the retard that can't even use google





Kaaant said:


> Pot to kettle: you're black.



 do you even know what wanking is. Because I am not wanking DBZ.



Kaaant said:


> o basically you can't prove it does? That's all I needed to know.



So you're basically an idiot who can't even use google.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 1, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> I just did on an earlier post.



So magic, and it doesn't have instantaneous speed. 


shade0180 said:


> do you even know what wanking is. Because I am not wanking DBZ.



You're wanking the properties of Buu's tk. 


shade0180 said:


> So you're basically an idiot who can't even use google.



It's on you to prove whatever bullshit you're trying pass on, not me.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> You gave no explanation as to how Neo would not get hit when he's in point blank range and punching buu over and over. Acacia isn't even going to attempt to dodge something completely invisible to him. He wouldn't even know Buu's started using TK. Or if he walks across a piece of buu on the ground he would be caught by complete surprise.



It's been explained to you a thousand times why that won't work. 





> Would you be able to move your mouth with a 1,000 ton weight pressing down on it?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> It's on you to prove whatever bullshit you're trying pass on, not me



There's nothing to prove here I already explained how TK works on an earlier post

you ignored it.

you are also being a retard for not doing your research when TK is a widely known concept through out the whole internet.

 it is not my job to educate you. We are in a debate forum not in a classroom to spoon fed you all this knowledge, as the saying goes ignorance is a bliss but stupidity is forever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

@Kaaant Here's the best way I can explain it. Buu wouldn't have to move the energy from his hand to Neo for TK. You know you can create a ki blast from a distance? Buu would just be creating the energy for the TK on top of Neo. If that doesn't make sense (though it should) you could say he's teleporting the energy on top of him.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> It's been explained to you a thousand times why that won't work.



You claimed because Neo is bloodlusted instead of in character there will never be a moment where he's still so Buu wouldn't be able to see him. However when he's in one place and performing the same action over and over (punching) he may as well be still and Buu can see him. 




Kaaant said:


>



What is wrong with my example?


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Nov 1, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> there has never been an invisible ki in the manga.



I don't care about this either way. But how would you prove or disprove, in a visual medium, that _*invisible *_ki is or isn't a thing?

I don't think it's something like air which we can tell is or isn't there by context.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 1, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> There's nothing to prove here I already explained how TK works on an earlier post
> 
> you ignored it.
> 
> ...



So Telekinesis is instantaneous, and I'm to take your word for it, but you don't have any proof that it is, and there's plenty of fiction where it isn't.

No thank you.



xenos5 said:


> You claimed because Neo is bloodlusted instead of in character there will never be a moment where he's still so Buu wouldn't be able to see him. However when he's in one place and performing the same action over and over (punching) he may as well be still and Buu can see him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He's not seeing Acacia, and he is not touching him. 

It is getting absorbed.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> He's not seeing Acacia, and he is not touching him.



I don't care how fast you are. If you're doing the same repeated motion over and over (punching) right in front of me i'll have to catch a glimpse of it and see you. Hell he doesn't even have to see Acacia he can just sense him with his ki. Are you going to claim Buu somehow won't be able to sense Acacia when he's right in front of him doing the same thing over and over?



Kaaant said:


> It is getting absorbed.



You have not proven Acacia can open his mouth under much more pressure than he's ever been shown to deal with. It'd be like if I was pinned down by a trash compactor on all sides that was continually pushing (except the TK would be skintight so it'd be worse). I wouldn't be able to move any part of my body at all.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> I don't care how fast you are. If you're doing the same repeated motion over and over (punching) right in front of me i'll have to catch a glimpse of it and see you. Hell he doesn't even have to see Acacia he can just sense him with his ki. Are you going to claim Buu somehow won't be able to sense Acacia when he's right in front of him doing the same thing over and over?



So you've decided to write your fan fiction and dictate how this goes, and you've decided to make Acacia stand still (who's still to fast for buu to be seeing him any time soon.

Not working, his energy is being absorbed.



> tou have not proved Acacia can open his mouth under much more pressure than he's ever been shown to deal with. It'd be like if I was pinned down by a trash compactor on all sides that was continually pushing (except the TK would be skintight so it'd be worse). I wouldn't be able to move any part of my body at all.



A lot of conjecture, no substance. Acacia can open mouths wherever he wants, and literally eject little appetite mouths from his body (without opening his mouth so you can stop it now) as well as zits. It's not working, Buu can't grab him, his tk is getting absorbed.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> So you've decided to write your fan fiction and dictate how this goes, and you've decided to make Acacia star still (who's still to fast for buu to be seeing him any time soon.
> 
> Not working, his energy is being absorbed.



Jesus the obstinancy. I'm not writing a fucking fan fiction. The difference between sub-rel and low FTL just doesn't make one character invisible to another when the latter character is right in the former character's face and doing the same thing over and over. And if Buu can sense his energy he knows Neo's general position and doesn't have to see him to grab him.

the energy is not getting absorbed because Acacia cannot move under that much pressure. You have provided nothing to prove that he can.



Kaaant said:


> *A lot of conjecture, no substance.* Acacia can open mouths wherever he wants, and literally eject little appetite mouths from his body (without opening his mouth so you can stop it now) as well as zits. It's not working, Buu can't grab him, his tk is getting absorbed.



Are you fucking serious? How the fuck else would you debate two fictional characters that have never met eachother fighting other than conjecture. I use proof of how Buu's power would work to show how a certain scenario would play out. Acacia won't be able to eject those mouths when being compressed and they wouldn't (or for that matter Acacia wouldn't) be able to bite down on energy so dense.

Buu could also just create a ki forcefield around the entire area and have it close in on Acacia. Acacia's teeth would break if he tried to bite through it and he wouldn't be able to suck it up.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> You have not proved Acacia can open his mouth under much more pressure than he's ever been shown to deal with. It'd be like if I was pinned down by a trash compactor on all sides that was continually pushing (except the TK would be skintight so it'd be worse). I wouldn't be able to move any part of my body at all.





Those mouths don't have "jaws" to be held shut. They're closer to just openings on his skin.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Those mouths don't have "jaws" to be held shut. They're closer to just openings on his skin.



And against small star level + dense energy they may as well be eels sucking on the side of a window.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Jesus the obstinancy. I'm not writing a fucking fan fiction. The difference between sub-rel and low FTL just doesn't make one character invisible to another when the latter character is right in the former character's face and doing the same thing over and over. And if Buu can sense his energy he knows Neo's general position and doesn't have to see him to grab him.
> 
> the energy is not getting absorbed because Acacia cannot move under that much pressure. You have provided nothing to prove that he can.



You've been told ad nauseam that there's a bigger discrepancy than that. You're one to talk about lack of proof when all you've done since the start of this thread is pedal your fanfiction that no one aside from you is buying. 

"Obstinancy"

Coming from you. 



> Are you fucking serious? How the fuck else would you debate two fictional characters that have never met eachother fighting other than conjecture. I use proof of how Buu's power would work to show how a certain scenario would play out. Acacia won't be able to eject those mouths when being compressed and they wouldn't (or for that matter Acacia wouldn't) be able to bite down on energy so dense.
> 
> Buu could also just create a ki forcefield around the entire area and have it close in on Acacia. Acacia's teeth would break if he tried to bite through it and he wouldn't be able to suck it up.



All you've done is exaggerated feats and used them to extents they've not been used in the actual manga. 



You can stop your nonsense now.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> And against small star level + dense energy they may as well be eels sucking on the side of a window.



Unless I'm mistaken, Neo's stomach is akin to, if not an actual, separate universe. The energy practically doesn't matter as long as it goes down his mouth.

So, what exactly are you arguing? That Neo doesn't have the "suction" to suck and rip apart the TK energy holding him?


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, Neo's stomach is akin to, if not an actual, separate universe. The energy practically doesn't matter as long as it goes down his mouth.
> 
> So, what exactly are you arguing? That Neo doesn't have the "suction" to suck and rip apart the TK energy holding him?



That's exactly what i'm arguing. Neo can't really cover something with his mouth when that thing itself is covering him. He can try to suck it in or bite through it to no avail.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 1, 2016)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, Neo's stomach is akin to, if not an actual, separate universe. The energy practically doesn't matter as long as it goes down his mouth.
> 
> So, what exactly are you arguing? That Neo doesn't have the "suction" to suck and rip apart the TK energy holding him?



It was compared in size to an actual universe by Ichryuu. 

He's desperately trying to say that despite Acacia being able to blitz characters that are ftl (and he's able to use back channels that augment his speed so that a second in the real world is anything from a month to a thousand years in his channel) that Buu can despite being slower by a good stretch than Acacia can catch him with TK. I've said to him that Acacia can just eat the energy (especially since we're looking at a time displacement of thousands of years here), whereas he's saying Buu despite not knowing how Acacia's abilities work, and despite never showing the capability to do so, he's going to magically keep acacia's mouth shut. 

Acacia can open mouths anywhere in his body, eject little piranha-like bits of appetite energy that consume energy without the use of his mouth, and make zit clones. 

It's not working.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> You've been told ad nauseam that there's a bigger discrepancy than that. You're one to talk about lack of proof when all you've done since the start of this thread is pedal your fanfiction that no one aside from you is buying.



Buu is far above base form Frieza who performed the sub relativistic feat . Acacia being far above the low FTL characters he's beaten does not change that he's low FTL.



Kaaant said:


> All you've done is exaggerated feats and used them to extents they've not been used in the actual manga.



I could say the same to you. We stopped debating Don Slime's statement and you went on to argue Neo could just eat all of Buu's attacks until he reaches small star level+. But Neo has never shown to raise himself to such a level by eating attacks. And Buu can just detonate the attacks before they reach Neo's mouth so they blow up in his face. 



Kaaant said:


> You can stop your nonsense now.



And how would those things be able to come out while Neo's body is being completely compressed with TK? How would they be able to do anything to small star level + dense energy when they've never been shown to suck up or bite something on that level?


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Buu is far above base form Frieza who performed the sub relativistic feat . Acacia being far above the low FTL characters he's beaten does not change that he's low FTL.



He's able to blitz characters faster than Buu, ergo Buu isn't touching him. 


xenos5 said:


> I could say the same to you. We stopped debating Don Slime's statement and you went on to argue Neo could just eat all of Buu's attacks until he reaches small star level+. But Neo has never shown to raise himself to such a level by eating attacks. And Buu can just detonate the attacks before they reach Neo's mouth so they blow up in his face.



We stopped debating Slime's statement because you had nothing. 

Like I said, his attacks aren't fast enough to bypass Neo's regeneration, and they never will be. 

He gets stronger by eating and you know he does. Stop your nonsensical downplaying, no one is buying it. 


xenos5 said:


> And how would those things be able to come out while Neo's body is being completely compressed with TK? How would they be able to do anything to small star level + dense energy when they've never been shown to suck up or bite something on that level?



You are literally going to have to prove Buu can stop Acacia generating energy from his cells, or you're going to have to stop peddling your horseshit.


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 1, 2016)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> I don't care about this either way. But how would you prove or disprove, in a visual medium, that _*invisible *_ki is or isn't a thing?
> 
> I don't think it's something like air which we can tell is or isn't there by context.


Kiai is a thing - an invisible ki shockwave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> He's able to blitz characters faster than Buu, ergo Buu isn't touching him.



He isn't completely invisible to those characters. Buu can blitz Frieza and other sub-relativistic characters. Both are way above the speed feats they scale to but they are still just sub-relatvistic and low FTL. 




Kaaant said:


> We stopped debating Slime's statement because you had nothing.



Think whatever you want to think. 




Kaaant said:


> Like I said, his attacks aren't fast enough to bypass Neo's regeneration, and they never will be.



They don't need speed to vaporize him. Just have to encompass him entirely. And Buu can create attacks large enough to do that and spam them. Cover the entire area. 



Kaaant said:


> He gets stronger by eating and you know he does. Stop your nonsensical downplaying, no one is buying it.



He has a fucking limit. If you're arguing he'd infinitely get stronger from the attacks he eats that is a complete NLF. Or have you forgotten what an NLF is?



Kaaant said:


> You are literally going to have to prove Buu can stop Acacia generating energy from his cells, or you're going to have to stop peddling your horseshit.



Why would I have to prove that? Acacia can't pierce through the energy with his teeth or the teeth of those things he creates. Nor can he or they suck it up. Like I said earlier they would be like eels sucking on the side of a window trying to eat it while they can't.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

It's worth pointing out that Neo can eat attacks after they've already exploded.

When the Eight Kings hit him with a simultaneous attack, the explosion already reaches a bigger size than the Earth (real Earth, not Toriko-Earth) and yet Neo still manages to eat it all and make it vanish.

Anyway, there isn't sufficient proof that Buu's telekinetic powers are that strong. He's never used them in combat and he has no significant feats for it.

Also, Neo's biting / eating has never actually shown any major limits. He's eaten things many times bigger than his own mouth before and has effortlessly bitten through multiple characters with Large Planet durability at minumum.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> It's worth pointing out that Neo can eat attacks after they've already exploded.



He's never done that with attacks on the level of power of Buu's. 



Super Perfect Cell said:


> When the Eight Kings hit him with a simultaneous attack, the explosion already reaches a bigger size than the Earth (real Earth, not Toriko-Earth) and yet Neo still manages to eat it all and make it vanish.



Neo first has to tank the energy that encompasses him to be able to eat it afterwards. He's getting vaporized by a small star level+ explosion encompassing him before he can attempt to eat it. 



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Anyway, there isn't sufficient proof that Buu's telekinetic powers are that strong. He's never used them in combat and he has no significant feats for it.



lol. The TK doesn't need combat feats. It scales to Buu's other ki abilities that damage characters who can tank small star level+ attacks. Because it uses the same energy source.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> He's never done that with attacks on the level of power of Buu's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Having feats is sort of necessary though to say that Buu can definitely do something. Scaling is one thing, but having an actual feat of Buu telekinetically crushing an opponent would make your argument a lot more solid.

Neo's body was able to entirely withstand the point-blank creation of Don Slime's miniature supernova - now I already know it's not as powerful as a regular supernova, I get it, but it was an attack that could easily vaporize the Toriko-Earth, and it was a weaker version of Neo that withstood it since he attained power beyond his past prime self when Acacia ate GOD.

I'm confident Neo can withstand an attack from Buu long enough to eat it, and I'm confident Neo could eat Buu and his telekinesis as well.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 1, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> Kiai is a thing - an invisible ki shockwave



I like how this post was ignored


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Having feats is sort of necessary though to say that Buu can definitely do something. Scaling is one thing, but having an actual feat of Buu telekinetically crushing an opponent would make your argument a lot more solid.



Scaling is all that is required when all of Buu's attacks except for the chocolate beam use the same energy source. 



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Neo's body was able to entirely withstand the point-blank creation of Don Slime's miniature supernova - now I already know it's not as powerful as a regular supernova, I get it, but it was an attack that could easily vaporize the Toriko-Earth, and it was a weaker version of Neo that withstood it since he attained power beyond his past prime self when Acacia ate GOD.



An attack that could destroy the toriko Earth is not on the same level as a small star level + attack that Buu could create.



Super Perfect Cell said:


> I'm confident Neo can withstand an attack from Buu long enough to eat it, and I'm confident Neo could eat Buu and his telekinesis as well.



Being confident is one thing but do you have proof to back up that confidence? That's all that matters. Neo has never eaten telekinesis before let alone telekinesis on the level of Buu's. He's never withstood an attack as powerful as Buu's. And if Neo attempts to eat Buu, Buu can blow himself up and reform destroying Neo, teleport outside of Neo with insantaneous movement, or scream and make a tear in the dimension to escape like he did with the hyperbolic time chamber.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Scaling is all that is required when all of Buu's attacks except for the chocolate beam use the same energy source.
> 
> An attack that could destroy the toriko Earth is not on the same level as a small star level + attack that Buu could create.
> 
> Being confident is one thing but do you have proof to back up that confidence? That's all that matters. Neo has never eaten telekinesis before let alone telekinesis on the level of Buu's. He's never withstood an attack as powerful as Buu's. And if Neo attempts to eat Buu, Buu can blow himself up and reform destroying Neo, teleport outside of Neo with insantaneous movement, or scream and make a tear in the dimension to escape like he did with the hyperbolic time chamber.



Scaling is useful, but ultimately unsubstantial when you don't have feats to help support it. Buu has never by-feats destroyed a star either in the manga I'm pretty sure but you're scaling him up to that level anyway in the first place.

Pretty sure somebody said earlier in the thread than explosion can be bigger than what it is destroying. So we only know that it can destroy the Toriko-Earth at a minumum meaning it could have been Star Level.

Neo has never eaten telekinesis before, true, but it is just energy-based telekinesis and Neo has eaten energy before.

Also, being eaten by Neo results in being trapped within Neo - being effectively erased from existence. Buu has abiliites which _may _help him escape if it is possible, but it's not a guarantee.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Scaling is useful, but ultimately unsubstantial when you don't have feats to help support it. Buu has never by-feats destroyed a star either in the manga I'm pretty sure but you're scaling him up to that level anyway in the first place.



Neo has never by-feats done anything faster than light. He scales to Derous and the snake king who actually performed FTL feats. Removing scaling from this debate is completely idiotic and hurts both characters. Buu earns the scaling that he gets. It is usable. 



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Pretty sure somebody said earlier in the thread than explosion can be bigger than what it is destroying. So we only know that it can destroy the Toriko-Earth at a minumum meaning it could have been Star Level.



You have no proof that it is. Saying "it could have been" is meaningless. 



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Neo has never eaten telekinesis before, true, but it is just energy-based telekinesis and Neo has eaten energy before.



Neo has never eaten energy that powerful before. 



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Also, being eaten by Neo results in being trapped within Neo - being effectively erased from existence. Buu has abiliites which _may _help him escape if it is possible, but it's not a guarantee.



No it doesn't we just saw from the most recent chapter that everything Neo's ever eaten was never erased from existence. Why wouldn't it be a guarantee? Buu has teleported to and from different dimensions before as well as created a rift in a dimension to get back to the outside world. It's not it "may" help him escape. It WILL let him escape.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

It really seems like this debate'll go on forever, lol. Maybe a neutral mod should come in at some point and make a decision as to who won the debate


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

This is getting pretty pointless since it's just the same points being repeated back and forth now.

I'm writing a Respect Thread for Neo and Acacia which I'll post either tonight or tomorrow, then I'll revisit this. Until then maybe we should just call it a tie - since both fighters have a possibility for victory.


----------



## Veggie (Nov 1, 2016)

There is no "Tie" Buu wins due the advantages Xenos5 has brought up. The only thing Neo has on him is speed and that will become irrelevant when the latter tries to eat Buu and gets hit in the face with several small star level attacks. He'll be vaporized by one alone, a spam of them will be overkill. TK is just the icing on the chocolate cake for Buu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

I don't agree though, it's not convincing that Buu has Star-Level telekinesis or he's suddenly a telekinetic master that crushes his opponents with it in battle. Does Majin Buu seem like the kind of character that would do that in an actual battle?


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> I don't agree though, it's not convincing that Buu has Star-Level telekinesis or he's suddenly a telekinetic master that crushes his opponents with it in battle. Does Majin Buu seem like the kind of character that would do that in an actual battle?



Buu is a character who will use any means at his disposal to cause destruction, torture his opponents, and kill them. He's not picky about which attacks he uses. He doesn't have to be a telekinetic master to use the TK he has been shown to have.

Even if it wasn't in character for Buu to use any ability he has that he sees as necessary to use the default state for characters in threads is bloodlusted. And what would a bloodlusted character do? Use any means at his disposal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Buu is a character who will use any means at his disposal to cause destruction, torture his opponents, and kill them. He's not picky about which attacks he uses. He doesn't have to be a telekinetic master to use the TK he has been shown to have.



Use any means at his disposal, but never actually used telekinesis once to aid him in any of his battles?

Majin Buu's primary weakness is that he's a bit stupid and childlike. He'll telekinetically lift a city of people to help him eat them all, sure, but he's not going to start crushing his opponent telekinetically if he runs into a wall. He usually resorts to absorption rather than fancy combat moves.


----------



## Veggie (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> I don't agree though, it's not convincing that Buu has Star-Level telekinesis or he's suddenly a telekinetic master that crushes his opponents with it in battle. Does Majin Buu seem like the kind of character that would do that in an actual battle?


Just for the record, Buu doesn't need TK to kill Neo. A generic ki blast in his general direction will do the job. 

However the one feat he needs is to affect another star level character with his TK, and that's it. I don't remember if he ever used TK on another prominent character past Frieza saga, but if he did then boom that's your star level TK feat you're looking for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Use any means at his disposal, but never actually used telekinesis once to aid him in any of his battles?



Because it wasn't necessary for him to use it in any of his battles. 



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Majin Buu's primary weakness is that he's a bit stupid and childlike. He'll telekinetically lift a city of people to help him eat them all, sure, but he's not going to start crushing his opponent telekinetically if he runs into a wall. He usually resorts to absorption rather than fancy combat moves.



Buu has a wide variety of attacks and uses absorption because it's simpler and adds to his own power. But if his opponent isn't easy to catch off guard with a surprise attack he'll resort to other methods. When fighting Vegeta after fighting him regularly he switched out to using energy spit and then throwing a piece of himself in an area he know Vegeta would move to, to trap and restrict him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> Just for the record, Buu doesn't need TK to kill Neo. A generic ki blast in his general direction will do the job.
> 
> However the one feat he needs is to affect another star level character with his TK, and that's it. I don't remember if he ever used TK on another prominent character past Frieza saga, but if he did then boom that's your star level TK feat you're looking for.



I think you're drastically overestimating Buu here.

And Buu has no feats of affecting any fighter with telekinesis as far as I am aware.



xenos5 said:


> Because it wasn't necessary for him to use it in any of his battles.
> 
> Buu has a wide variety of attacks and uses absorption because it's simpler and adds to his own power. But if his opponent isn't easy to catch off guard with a surprise attack he'll resort to other methods. When fighting Vegeta after fighting him regularly he switched out to using energy spit and then throwing a piece of himself in an area he know Vegeta would move to, to trap and restrict him.



Sure, there are plenty of things Buu can do and that he is capable of, but I don't think they'll be very effective against Neo considering his survivability / regeneration.

Don Slime, a weaker Appetite Demon, stated that he wouldn't die even if chopped up into pieces, and when Neo was possessing Acacia, he was able to virtually resurrect himself after being time-accelerated to a completely lifeless, disintegrating husk.


----------



## Veggie (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> I think you're drastically *overestimating Buu* here.
> 
> And Buu has no feats of affecting any fighter with telekinesis as far as I am aware.


Please elaborate here sir, because a character that is massively >>>>>>>>>> Small Star level can vaporize a character that is Large Planet level+ with no real effort.

Well even if he doesn't, he still doesn't need TK to win 

However I'll let Xenos5 debate the TK argument, I'll admit I'm not very knowledgeable on that subject.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> Please elaborate here sir, because a character that is massively >>>>>>>>>> Small Star level can vaporize a character that is Large Planet level+ with no real effort.
> 
> Well even if he doesn't, he still doesn't need TK to win
> 
> However I'll let Xenos5 debate the TK argument, I'll admit I'm not very knowledgeable on that subject.



Because destructive ability isn't everything in a fight, especially if the characters are fighting with their usual personalities and if you're relying primarily scaling alone for your core arguments.

Majin Buu firing a Ki blast at Neo isn't going to matter if Neo just eats it or dodges it. Majin Buu's amazing regeneration isn't going to matter if Neo manages to partially eat his body. Majin Buu's telekinesis doesn't matter if Neo eats it or breaks free.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 1, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> However the one feat he needs is to affect another star level character with his TK, and that's it. I don't remember if he ever used TK on another prominent character past Frieza saga, but if he did then boom that's your star level TK feat you're looking for.



He did.

 against Shin, once. he sent him flying..


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> I think you're drastically overestimating Buu here.
> 
> And Buu has no feats of affecting any fighter with telekinesis as far as I am aware.



He doesn't need feats of that. For an example Buu's ki is a battery. Almost every ability he uses is fueled by that battery his telekinesis included. And that battery is filled with enough energy to the point that it is small star level +. If you want to argue that Buu's ki powered abilities aren't all on the same level then Neo's attacks other than the large energy hands that are large planet level in size don't have large planet level+ DC by that logic. Neo's techniques are powered by gourmet energy and are all of the same level just like Buu's attacks are powered by ki and are all of the same level. 



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Sure, there are plenty of things Buu can do and that he is capable of, but I don't think they'll be very effective against Neo considering his survivability / regeneration.



his survivability/regeneration doesn't protect him from complete vaporization, being absorbed, being transmuted, etc...



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Don Slime, a weaker Appetite Demon, stated that he wouldn't die even if chopped up into pieces, and when Neo was possessing Acacia, he was able to virtually resurrect himself after being time-accelerated to a completely lifeless, disintegrating husk.



Surviving when chopped into pieces or being turned into a husk doesn't allow you to survive being turned into smoke or destroyed on a molecular level. For the record Buu's regeneration is so good that it actually has let him survive even as smoke unlike Neo's. Buu has much better regeneration and the means destroy someone with regeneration not as good as his.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Moron it isn't the only one that exist, again Ki is a prominent source not the only one that exist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually even though telepathy is most likely ki seeing how frieza used it against krillin it was invinsible and was applied the instant frieza willed it so neo is fucked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Veggie (Nov 1, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Basically this guy


Ah ok and he's supposed to be highly above Freiza rigth? Well there goes Buu not having Star level TK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Frieza used ki on goku pre ssj and actuwlly restricted him . Also throw a hill at him

Goku was able to read a years amount memories of krillin in a second qnd cell had very good control with his tk which was also shown to work instantly 

Same for chiachu

Everything points to tk being based off ki and well neo is fucked

Or buu splits into many pieces and start going kamikaze before absorbing him due to sheer number

And even if neo acacia eat buu he can escape from his dimension

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> Ah ok and he's supposed to be highly above Freiza rigth? Well there goes Buu not having Star level TK


Any of the kais can kill 100% frieza with a punch literally

They were all hype tho except Zamasu

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 1, 2016)

just noting: teppei did not knocked the earth in one blow, since he spoke of a "start" of knocking. implying there are more strikes needed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 1, 2016)

A bunch of dbz wankers and downplayers 

No surprise this is still going on.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

Quick question; has anybody in all of canon DBZ ever used telekinesis to crush an opponent?

As far as I can remember, they've only ever used it for moving things around; like when Frieza lifted the large rock from the ground, or when Cell lifted up a large rock to create the Cell Games arena.

When Buu sent the Supreme Kai flying backwards, he looked like he was using a Kiai to me - not telekinesis.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> An attack that could destroy the toriko Earth is not on the same level as a small star level + attack that Buu could create.


mmm but is that really true? I mean, no one destroyed toriko earth so it's just a theory. If someone actualy deleted all of the planet with a solid pulverization what level of DC would that be? Because even in DBZ they never actually destroyed a star but they have that DC because of a calc, I think freezer for destroying the sayan planet


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

It had to do with the speed the shards were projected


Super Perfect Cell said:


> Quick question; has anybody in all of canon DBZ ever used telekinesis to crush an opponent?
> 
> As far as I can remember, they've only ever used it for moving things around; like when Frieza lifted the large rock from the ground, or when Cell lifted up a large rock to create the Cell Games arena.
> 
> When Buu sent the Supreme Kai flying backwards, he looked like he was using a Kiai to me - not telekinesis.


Do you remember how ssj came to be


Its worth noting that frieza exploded krillin from inside out meaning they can even control their organs


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> mmm but is that really true? I mean, no one destroyed toriko earth so it's just a theory. If someone actualy deleted all of the planet with a solid pulverization what level of DC would that be? Because even in DBZ they never actually destroyed a star but they have that DC because of a calc, I think freezer for destroying the sayan planet



It was because of the speed of the ejection of the debris or something like that iirc. We've never seen a planet in Toriko being destroyed so the debris can't be calced for planet destruction for that series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Also what did buu even do when be absobed vegito?he broke the transformation and where did they go?inside his body?

Also buu can do the attack super buu did with all these homing blasts which locked on billions of targets


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Quick question; has anybody in all of canon DBZ ever used telekinesis to crush an opponent?
> 
> As far as I can remember, they've only ever used it for moving things around; like when Frieza lifted the large rock from the ground, or when Cell lifted up a large rock to create the Cell Games arena.



Frieza killed Krillin that way iirc. And even if it hadn't been used that way the fact remains that it comes from a small star level + power source so it can apply that amount of pressure.



Super Perfect Cell said:


> When Buu sent the Supreme Kai flying backwards, he looked like he was using a Kiai to me - not telekinesis.



No. There wasn't any indication of the inivisible shockwaves you usually get with kiai. Buu just looked at him and pushed him with TK.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Also what did buu even do when be absobed vegito?he broke the transformation and where did they go? *inside his body?*



Pretty much.



yujiro said:


> Also buu can do the attack super buu did with all these homing blasts which locked on billions of targets



yup.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

yujiro said:


> It had to do with the speed the shards were projected
> 
> Do you remember how ssj came to be
> 
> Its worth noting that frieza exploded krillin from inside out meaning they can even control their organs



Is it confirmed that Frieza killed Krillin via telekinesis? I know that is how he lifted him up,


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> 
> 
> yup.


Any idea how they shrunk?


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Frieza pointed at him with his hand lifted him and then krillin went kaboom

Even if you want to claim it was anything otber than that no indication of it was shown and neither goku not gohan and especially goku who was matching an  uninjured 50 % frieza could intercept it so its most likely telekinesis and instant one at that


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Any idea how they shrunk?



Probably due to the magical nature of Buu's body. It's the same reason Vegito defused and Buu is able to use the chocolate beam.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 1, 2016)

Looks like he put a ki bomb in his chest


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Is it confirmed that Frieza killed Krillin via telekinesis? I know that is how he lifted him up,



The wiki made a mistake then. In the manga at least there is no visual effect that would indicate that happened



and the manga + DBS is the main canon.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Looks like he put a ki bomb in his chest


In the manga nothing was shown but even woth that you would have to explain how he lifted him up


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

Darth Nihilus posted a video of it happening in the anime, and if I recall correctly Frieza used the same technique vs Tagoma in both Resurrection F and the Super manga.

Yujiro; he lifted him off the ground with telekinesis.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> The wiki made a mistake then. In the manga at least there is no visual effect that would indicate that happened
> 
> 
> 
> and the manga + DBS is the main canon.


Damn you beat me into it

Yeah the manga showed frieza lifting him with his hand and consodering the usual use of beams akira would at least leave a hint even then he must have used telekinesis to actually lift him


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Darth Nihilus posted a video of it happening in the anime, and if I recall correctly Frieza used the same technique vs Tagoma in both Resurrection F and the Super manga.
> 
> Yujiro; he lifted him off the ground with telekinesis.


Yet the manga showed nothing like that and the technigue he used against tagoma could have been diffrent also in the wiki you posted he lifted him up with telekinesis


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

Yeah, Frieza clearly lifted him off the ground with telekinesis but I don't see any proof he was crushed via telekinesis.

You'd think if such a thing were possible it would used, much more often. And yet there is supposedly only example of it ever happening? I'm skeptical.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Yeah, Frieza clearly lifted him off the ground with telekinesis but I don't see any proof he was crushed via telekinesis.
> 
> You'd think if such a thing were possible it would used, much more often. And yet there is supposedly only example of it ever happening? I'm skeptical.



Its not used because of the nature however we have hints that ki users are telepaths due to the various showings telepathy telekinesis mind reading and some others


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 1, 2016)

Telekinesis 


*Spoiler*: __ 








And/or ikely something similar to what he tried to do to Goku when he had him encased in a ball of energy chapters in a previous chapter

Best way I can describe it


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Yeah, Frieza clearly lifted him off the ground with telekinesis but I don't see any proof he was crushed via telekinesis.
> 
> *You'd think if such a thing were possible it would used, much more often*. And yet there is supposedly only example of it ever happening? I'm skeptical.



Usually the difference between power in characters isn't large enough for it to be easy to do that (it would be in this case though), Z fighters try not to kill villains, and villains like to torture the protagonists using various methods rather than outright killing them.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

Sure, telepathy and moving things around with their mind is well-evidenced for. Telekinetic crushing is not evidenced for.

What happened with Krillin is easily explained as a Ki blast which detonated him from the inside which is what the anime depicts and what the Wiki elaborates on.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Yes but not the manga and buu only needs to keep neo in place then he can absorb him or start shooting blasts super buus genocide style or just blast the planet


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Telekinesis
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Images not showing for me


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Also somethign i always wondered what would neo do after he ate buu?buu will just break out of his stomach or teleport


Also 


Look generam blue and chiatzu


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Sure, telepathy and moving things around with their mind is well-evidenced for. Telekinetic crushing is not evidenced for.
> 
> What happened with Krillin is easily explained as a Ki blast which detonated him from the inside which is what the anime depicts and what the Wiki elaborates on.



Z anime isn't canon and the wiki has no proof.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Also somethign i always wondered what would neo do after he ate buu?buu will just break out of his stomach or teleport


Also 


Look general blue and chiatzu


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Z anime isn't canon and the wiki has no proof.


Wiki has examples 

It says chiatzu used telekinesis to injure internal organs and in the movies broly choked goten with telekinesis


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 1, 2016)

What if Neo became Buu's appetite?

Perfect combo if you think about it

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Darth Nihilus said:


> What if Neo became Buu's appetite?
> 
> Perfect combo if you think about it


Dont think it would change much and buu needs to absord so sending the ones he eats to doffrent dimension would prove a hassle most likely


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Wiki has examples
> 
> It says chiatzu used telekinesis to injure internal organs and in the movies broly choked goten with telekinesis



I was saying the wiki had no proof of Frieza planting a ki bomb in Krillin because the Z anime isn't canon. The wiki based what they thought Frieza did off of the anime.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Darth Nihilus said:


> What if Neo became Buu's appetite?
> 
> Perfect combo if you think about it



Interesting. Buu'd have even more hax that way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Probably and the video games


xenos5 said:


> I was saying the wiki had no proof of Frieza planting a ki bomb in Krillin because the Z anime isn't canon. The wiki based what they thought Frieza did off of the anime.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Interesting. Buu'd have even more hax that way.


It wouldnt help him really. To the ones he lose he would still lose and the ones he wins against he would win

I mean even like that do you see him taking vegito? Only zamasu sama will win against vegito


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 1, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Dont think it would change much and buu needs to absord so sending the ones he eats to doffrent dimension would prove a hassle most likely



I don't see why not

He could just eat him


*Spoiler*: __ 












EDIT: Just in case you can't see the scans


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Yes but if neo eats him buu cant absord him


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 1, 2016)

Really?


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Now that I think about it Neo eating Buu would be more disadvantageous to him. Buu could destroy Neo's stomach or absorb it and then leave the spirit world.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Yean neo has actually nothing to really do anything to him


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

... Except there is no proof that Buu would even still be alive if he eaten by Neo.

Everything eaten thus far by Neo has simply died and been absorbed by him. Sure, it still exists in some sense in the Soul World but it is a part of him until he vomits it up.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

And how does it kill them?buu would be just fine if neo eats him 

Neo will prob suffer more and buu will just regenerate inside then either releport or break the wall


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> ... Except there is no proof that Buu would even still be alive if he eaten by Neo.
> 
> Everything eaten thus far by Neo has simply died and been absorbed by him. Sure, it still exists in some sense in the Soul World but it is a part of him until he vomits it up.



Nothing Neo has eaten has regeneration on the level of Buu, power on the level of Buu, or durability on the level of buu. Buu could easily destroy the fleshy mass that is Neo's stomach.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Nothing Neo has eaten has regeneration on the level of Buu, power on the level of Buu, or durability on the level of buu. Buu could easily destroy the fleshy mass that is Neo's stomach.



Neo's eating nullifies regeneration, so for verse-equalization, Buu would not be able to recover from Neo's bites.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Nov 1, 2016)

Well, in toriko they have a good regeneration, they can even regenerate even from attacks that can change their DNA. And they have many other good feats, of course Bu has a good regeneration and strange anatomy but even in toriko there's some crazy shit. On top of that everything that is eaten by Neo can't be regenerated, even if he eat a hand of someone who can grow up a new one. And we've even seen that a hand/arm alone can move and attack in some cases


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

How exactly doe she do that?and why buu can also reform so the chunk he eats will be alive and have a mind of his own 

Either way neo is fucked considering buu needs to have his atoms destroyed


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Neo's eating nullifies regeneration, so for verse-equalization, Buu would not be able to recover from Neo's bites.



Buu's regeneration is on a greater level than that of any character Neo's ever nullified the regeneration of considering Buu can come back from smoke.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> Well, in toriko they have a good regeneration, they can even regenerate even from attacks that can change their DNA. And they have many other good feats, of course Bu has a good regeneration and strange anatomy but even in toriko there's some crazy shit. On top of that everything that is eaten by Neo can't be regenerated, even if he eat a hand of someone who can grow up a new one. And we've even seen that a hand/arm alone can move and attack in some cases


Buu has regenerated for being smoke and every part of his has will


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

Which still wouldn't matter... Midora using Minority World to enhance his regeneration could grow back body parts instantly including getting his head chopped off, being cut into pieces or being melted - and he couldn't regenerate anything of his hand at all when it was bitten off by Neo.

I know NLF is a thing, but anyone could say the same sort of thing you're saying.

"Buu has never used telekinesis against an opponent as strong as Neo, therefore it's useless."


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Which still wouldn't matter... Midora using Minority World to enhance his regeneration could grow back body parts instantly including getting his head chopped off, being cut into pieces or being melted - and he couldn't regenerate anything of his hand at all when it was bitten off by Neo.
> 
> I know NLF is a thing, but anyone could say the same sort of thing you're saying.
> 
> "Buu has never used telekinesis against an opponent as strong as Neo, therefore it's useless."



Buu used TK on an opponent stronger than Neo. The East Supreme Kai.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Actually the enemy buu used tk on or fought with would murk neo we are speaking about someone who would murk frieza whose stats buu is scaled to


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Buu used TK on an opponent stronger than Neo. The East Supreme Kai.



Unproven - that looks more like a Kiai blast to me and nothing in the manga or outside the manga states he used telekinesis against him.

And even if he did, he only pushed the Supreme Kai.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Also even if buu cant regenerate are you going to claim his arm cannot act independently?heck it can create a new small buu who can teleport or original buu can teleport there and bust out of the dimension and i would guess neo wouldnt want that them buu absorbs him


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Also even if buu cant regenerate are you going to claim his arm cannot act independently?heck it can create a new small buu who can teleport or original buu can teleport there and bust out of the dimension and i would guess neo wouldnt want that them buu absorbs him



Buu's arm might not be able to act independently once it has been absorbed by Neo.

Also, Majin Buu was only able to teleport when he was Kid Buu. I thought we were only talking about the fat Majin Buu?


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Unproven - that looks more like a Kiai blast to me and nothing in the manga or outside the manga states he used telekinesis against him.
> 
> *And even if he did, he only pushed the Supreme Kai.*



He overpowered the Supreme Kai. If the supreme Kai could've resisted it with his small star level + strength he would've but he couldn't.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Unproven - that looks more like a Kiai blast to me and nothing in the manga or outside the manga states he used telekinesis against him.
> 
> And even if he did, he only pushed the Supreme Kai.


For the hundreth time a punch from supreme kai would make anyone in toriko verse a bloody imprint




Super Perfect Cell said:


> Buu's arm might not be able to act independently once it has been absorbed by Neo.
> 
> Also, Majin Buu was only able to teleport when he was Kid Buu. I thought we were only talking about the fat Majin Buu?


I think we are using kid buu at least thats the version im currently debating hence why im saying he can act indepentetly and no its another thing claiming buu cant regenerate and anothee thing to claim that his molecules with each having the ability to act independetly suddenly dying 

Else they will form another small buu which will be a ki signal for buu to teleport though kid buu does not even need that


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

If the buu from dragonball multiverse was used who absorbed everyone how much easier would it be?


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

Zen Buu - AKA the everything-Buu from DBM - would crush any and every Toriko and DBZ character simultaneously so that's a bit of mismatch.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Buu's arm might not be able to act independently once it has been absorbed by Neo.



You have no proof of that. Buu is not a hive mind. Any separated piece of Buu can become it's own Buu.



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Also, Majin Buu was only able to teleport when he was Kid Buu. I thought we were only talking about the fat Majin Buu?



The version of majin Buu in this thread is unspecified. But Kid Buu is the original version of Buu and thus the true majin Buu.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> You have no proof of that. Buu is not a hive mind. Any separated piece of Buu can become it's own Buu.
> 
> The version of majin Buu in this thread is unspecified. But Kid Buu is the original version of Buu and thus the true majin Buu.



And you have no proof to the contrary. So this fight is basically coming down to possibilities and maybes and what-ifs, even worse than regular WhoWouldWin battles.

Kid Buu being the true Majin Buu is correct, but he only learnt to teleport after watching the Supreme Kai.

Anyway; overall I can see Neo losing to Majin Buu (especially if it is the Kid version) but my only complaints were asserting telekinesis could be used for easy victory or other unsupported things like Buu surviving being eaten / regenerating from it.

If the all the possibilities lie in Buu's favor then Neo would not win. Personally I'd say Majin Buu wins 5/10, and Kid Buu wins 8/10 but that's me.

If it were Neo-Acacia and the possibilities were the other way, then I think the match would be very different.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Them what if the one here was ultimate gohan buu?he should have been equal to base vegito seeing as vegito went ssj straight away


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Them what if the one here was ultimate gohan buu?he should have been equal to base vegito seeing as vegito went ssj straight away



Ultimate Gohan Buu - or basically the strongest version of Super Buu - should win theoretically 10/10 times against Neo unless he lets himself get extremely cocky for some reason.

He has the advantages of intelligence and strategy as well as a better understanding of his own abilities (and the abilities of people he's absorbed). So he should easily be able to defeat Neo himself.

Again, if it were Neo-Acacia I still think he could pull out a win but he fight would be a lot closer and more difficult for Super Buu.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> And you have no proof to the contrary. So this fight is basically coming down to possibilities and maybes and what-ifs, even worse than regular WhoWouldWin battles.
> 
> Kid Buu being the true Majin Buu is correct, but he only learnt to teleport after watching the Supreme Kai.
> 
> ...



I don't think Neo would beat Buu any times out of ten but regardless... on your scale how many times out of 10 would you say Super Buu wins? He's the smartest and sneakiness of the buu's as well as the strongest even without absorptions.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Would vegito lose against neo-acacia?he is the god tier of dbz


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> I don't think Neo would beat Buu any times out of ten but regardless... on your scale how many times out of 10 would you say Super Buu wins? He's the smartest and sneakiness of the buu's as well as the strongest even without absorptions.



You might have seen but I posted Super Buu as winning 10/10 VS Neo in the post above.



yujiro said:


> Would vegito lose against neo-acacia?he is the god tier of dbz



Vegito is not only as powerful as Super Buu but has immense fighting skill and intelligence. He basically planned his entire confrontation with Super Buu in order to save as many lives as possible and toyed with him.

Neo-Acacia's abilities make the fight difficult for him but considering Vegito can teleport and has mastery over Goku's and Vegeta's techniques he should win 9.9/10 assuming he doesn't screw up or become cocky.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Would vegito lose against neo-acacia?he is the god tier of dbz



He wouldn't. If SSJ3 Gotenks can use the dimensional scream like Super Buu can Vegito would also be able to do it and escape the Spirit world after destroying Neo's stomach.


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> He wouldn't. If SSJ3 Gotenks can use the dimensional scream like Super Buu can Vegito would also be able to do it and escape the Spirit world after destroying Neo's stomach.


Vegito wouldn't need the scream. Half of him is Goku, meaning he should be able to use IT


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> Vegito wouldn't need the scream. Half of him is Goku, meaning he should be able to use IT



Assuming of course, he's be able to use if he is fused with Neo.

Which is all speculative of course as nothing eaten by Neo has ever shown any resistence. Plus if eaten in chunks, Vegito wouldn't be able to do anything.

Of course I doubt Vegito would ever let himself get eaten by Neo since he has no need to.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> Vegito wouldn't need the scream. Half of him is Goku, meaning he should be able to use IT



Of course.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Assuming of course, he's be able to use if he is fused with Neo.
> 
> Which is all speculative of course as nothing eaten by Neo has ever shown any resistence. Plus if eaten in chunks, Vegito wouldn't be able to do anything.
> 
> Of course I doubt Vegito would ever let himself get eaten by Neo since he has no need to.



The burden of proof isn't on us to show Buu or Vegito wouldn't be absorbed. You have to provide proof of Neo absorbing characters with small star level + durability or regeneration on the level of buu's (being able to come back from smoke).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Would neo even be able to cut vegito?because him getting swallowed whole and dying there is ambivalent considering the monster he is if buu could screwm his way vegito would tore it apart


Also if neo can negate regeneration can he negate zamasus?or its the effect of a much higher being


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> The burden of proof isn't on us to show Buu or Vegito wouldn't be absorbed. You have to provide proof of Neo absorbing characters with small star level + durability or regeneration on the level of buu's (being able to come back from smoke).



The point is, is that Neo can eat virtually anything (as stated multiple times in the series, and evidenced by Neo eating literally everything sent his way including even the embodiment of luck).

Being able to regenerate or resurrect won't help you VS Neo. Of course this is speculative on both sides of the argument since you can't prove DBZ characters wouldn't be digested since they've never experienced that, and I can't prove Neo can eat DBZ characters because he's never done that either.



yujiro said:


> Would neo even be able to cut vegito?because him getting swallowed whole and dying there is ambivalent considering the monster he is if buu could screwm his way vegito would tore it apart
> 
> Also if neo can negate regeneration can he negate zamasus?or its the effect of a much higher being



Unfortunately impossible to know. Neo's teeth / biting have never been shown to have a limit as well which is frustrating.

As for negating regeneration, I'd say it'd be up to the OP of the match for how far verse-equalization goes.


----------



## Fang (Nov 1, 2016)

>13 pages

Really?


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

Fang said:


> >13 pages
> 
> Really?



Unfortunately it is because there are a lot of variables that could detirmine the course of the fight.

I'm prepared to let this thread die though. We've pretty much discussed all the factors.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Fang said:


> >13 pages
> 
> Really?


It was 11


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 1, 2016)

I think this can pretty much be considered a victory on Buu's OBD wiki profile page considering SPC admitted the majority of the versions of Buu would win a majority against Neo.


----------



## Fang (Nov 1, 2016)

yujiro said:


> It was 11



Its 14,  40 posts per page.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Fang said:


> Its 14,  40 posts per page.


Isnt it 50 per page?


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 1, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> I think this can pretty much be considered a victory on Buu's OBD wiki profile page considering SPC admitted the majority of the versions of Buu would win a majority against Neo.



Sure.

The primary advantage Kid Buu and Super Buu have over Neo is their intelligence and strategy which when combined with their unique abilities grants them victory.

Fat Buu it a lot less cunning, strategic and generally weaker when fighting in-character. That's why I think Neo would gain a quicker win since Fat Buu wouldn't go out of the way straight away to claim victory. Neo's default state of fighting in-character against powerful opponents is bloodlusted (or foodlusted) so from what we've seen he always goes all out to fight an opponene straight away or adapt to them.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 1, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Isnt it 50 per page?


it's 27 pages for me


----------



## howdy01 (Nov 1, 2016)

50 post per page for me

(cba to follow the aguments from the start...)


----------



## Toaa (Nov 1, 2016)

Ayy lmao said:


> it's 27 pages for me


....da fuck?is that with the old 20 format?for me its 50 posts per page or 49


----------



## Ayy lmao (Nov 1, 2016)

yujiro said:


> ....da fuck?is that with the old 20 format?for me its 50 posts per page or 49



yeah, how do I get the new format?


----------



## Roggiano (Nov 1, 2016)

Ayy lmao said:


> yeah, how do I get the new format?



Or if you use the forums.hero-academia:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

Fang said:


> >13 pages
> 
> Really?



13 pages of utter wank and conjecture.

Neo still isn't losing.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> I think this can pretty much be considered a victory on Buu's OBD wiki profile page considering SPC admitted the majority of the versions of Buu would win a majority against Neo.


In the new chapter the mamooth came out of neo alive

Guess what that means.nothing neo cwn do will kill buu 
Neo is completelly fucked


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> 13 pages of utter wank and conjecture.
> 
> Neo still isn't losing.


....actually well done the mew chapter just gave neo zero chance of win..well done really


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> ....actually well done the mew chapter just gave neo zero chance of win..well done really



I literally don't understand what you've just posted.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> In the new chapter the mamooth came out of neo alive
> 
> Guess what that means.nothing neo cwn do will kill buu
> Neo is completelly fucked



No it doesn't.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

..how will neo even kill buu?he can do virtually nothign to hurt him amd buu  needs one hit to vape him


This match is a stomp


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 2, 2016)

im waiting for people claiming "multi galaxy level vomit" on the side of neo


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> im waiting for people claiming "multi galaxy level vomit" on the side of neo


So thats how neo will win he will crush buu with food

Makes sense not


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

Neo having eaten all the mass in his home universe is now making galaxies with the food Froheze was able to prepare since she died. 

You can all fuck off now.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 2, 2016)

called it


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

It is what it is.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> called it


You genius .

Losing faith to humanity 

How will that help buu tho?after he stomps neo he will have some snacks to eat?


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 2, 2016)

it means he ate stuff. since stuff in toriko is energy. the comparison was given. he can not use the stuff in his stomach to actually create galaxies. he cant even use it at all


----------



## God Movement (Nov 2, 2016)

That's cool. What do we make of it? He's eaten a lot of food because he's lived for a long time, that's self explanatory. What do we conclude about this from a power perspective?


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

Neo gets stronger by eating, as we saw when he ate the eight kings. 

You can stop now.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> it means he ate stuff. since stuff in toriko is energy. the comparison was given. he can not use the stuff in his stomach to actually create galaxies. he cant even use it at all


Yeah but he can keep it fresh so that buu will teleport there and have some food 

Really handy


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 2, 2016)

the one who needs to stop is you actually. the upgrade will not fly either way

so actually i can stop too 

fair word

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

God Movement said:


> That's cool. What do we make of it? He's eaten a lot of food because he's lived for a long time, that's self explanatory. What do we conclude about this from a power perspective?


That  buu will have an orgasm from food?


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

God Movement said:


> That's cool. What do we make of it. He's eaten a lot of food because he's lived for a long time, that's self explanatory. What do we conclude about this from a power perspective?



It gives credence to the fact he tore through countless stars in the past.

No idea of the speed of the ejected mass becoming galaxies in a few days is worth a mention.

At minimum the energy contained within him was stated and is obviously superior to the energy in the earth that was intended to blow up imo.

Toriko's earth surviving that much mass passing through it


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Multi galaxy lv upgrade?because of him having eaten that much food?could anyone ever accept that?it sounds idiotic just thinking about it


RavenSupreme said:


> the one who needs to stop is you actually. the upgrade will not fly either way
> 
> so actually i can stop too
> 
> fair word

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> It gives credence to the fact he tore through countless stars in the past.
> 
> No idea of the speed of the ejected mass becoming galaxies in a few days is worth a mention.
> 
> At minimum the energy contained within him was stated and is obviously superior to the energy in the earth that was intended to blow up imo.


Not following your logic really


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Multi galaxy lv upgrade?because of him having eaten that much food?could anyone ever accept that?it sounds idiotic just thinking about it



Would you mind fucking off please? I didn't say multi galaxy.



yujiro said:


> Not following your logic really



I've spent pages holding your hand. If that's no good at this stage I can't help you.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 2, 2016)

i also have to repeat the fact that teppei has not knocked earth in one blow again, just in case people jump back and forth between the old feat from last week and the new one from this week

which both were no actual feats


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

enough that it form *countless galaxies.
*
and you complain about neo eating countless stars?


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> enough that it form *countless galaxies.
> *
> and you complain about neo eating countless stars?


Still not following the logic that becase he has multi galaxies worth of food he eaten stars

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> enough that it form *countless galaxies.
> *
> and you complain about neo eating countless stars?



"Neo poses a threat to gourmet cells on a galactic level"

"Neo has torn through countless stars on his feeding frenzies"

"The space in his stomach is comparable in size to a universe in its own right"

>"I don't like it, so it didn't happen"


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> "Neo poses a threat to gourmet cells on a galactic level"
> 
> "Neo has torn through countless stars on his feeding frenzies"
> 
> ...




"i want my favorite series to win, i'm going to deny every and any evidence derp".


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

What does it say if thats the speed and volume that NEO can eject mass though?

How is Buu bypassing his consumption?


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah he could have taken bites for all i care he still died and is not getting past large planet  lv


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

No one cares what you think.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

Neo ejected all that mass in a spand of days and it form a fuck ton of galaxies. shima said countless galaxies, case closed.
the speed at which he ejected that is MFTL and the mass he had to eject per second is going to be fucking ridiculous. for there to be galaxies every star he ate was ejected too so multi galaxy level is pretty much right on.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

You need speed and dc to bypass Neo's consumption.

And Acacia can make seconds last a thousand years for him.

Buu gets a hard stomp. Not qualified to say it's multi galaxy or not though.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 2, 2016)

it formed nothing. it was just said to happen to have the energy required to form galaxies

difference.

toriko is all talk but no feat unfortunately. and the statements get scaled to absurd levels because people are caught in their wishful thinking


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 2, 2016)

why do people here accept in-verse statements at face value from other manga but whenever something is stated in Toriko everybody dismisses it as hyperbole or some shit like that

fatties

just kidding I love you all


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 2, 2016)

can you provide us some incidents where we have taken in-verse statements at face value as sole proof?

legit curious


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> it formed nothing. it was just said to happen to have the energy required to form galaxies
> 
> difference.
> 
> toriko is all talk but no feat unfortunately. and the statements get scaled to absurd levels because people are caught in their wishful thinking



You really are desperate if you're trying to downplay the feat now. When it was stated by the narrator of all things.


----------



## Steven (Nov 2, 2016)

thread is out of control


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> it formed nothing. it was just said to happen to have the energy required to form galaxies
> 
> difference.
> 
> toriko is all talk but no feat unfortunately. and the statements get scaled to absurd levels because people are caught in their wishful thinking




or better saying the mass can fill countless galaxies.
which ever way, neo still had all of that energy stored. and upon release, the force behind neo ejecting all that mass and the speed in which that mass was ejected at is MFTL. the force is going to be greater than a supernova.



whereas you people ignore every bit of evidence given (maybe not you, but all the rest.)


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> You really are desperate if you're trying to downplay the feat now. When it was stated by the narrator of all things.


im sorry for the verse you are supporting not getting the love you think it deserves

we can drop the issue now


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Nov 2, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> can you provide us some incidents where we have taken in-verse statements at face value as sole proof?
> 
> legit curious



We have always taken Toriko statements at face value going as far back as the Honey Prison arc.

So that logic is flawed


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 2, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> or better saying the mass can fill countless galaxies.
> which ever way, neo still had all of that energy stored.
> 
> whereas you people ignore every bit of evidence given (maybe not you, but all the rest.)



evidence would be galaxies being actually created. neo actually eating stars in one gulp on panel. teppei in one single knocking evidently stopping the explosion.

or no contradictions from even statements


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

So neo still gets stomped


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

No. 



RavenSupreme said:


> im sorry for the verse you are supporting not getting the love you think it deserves
> 
> we can drop the issue now



You're not an authority on anything, and I'm not buying your bullshit.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 2, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> We have always taken Toriko statements at face value going as far back as the Honey Prison arc.
> 
> So that logic is flawed



what have this statements been? i recall one was a narrative for the army of men covering X square kilometres or so, which is obviously a straight out fact and not a shaky statement. it leaves no room for interpretation


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Nov 2, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> what have this statements been? i recall one was a narrative for the army of men covering X square kilometres or so, which is obviously a straight out fact and not a shaky statement. it leaves no room for interpretation



It's not a shaky statement. it's the author's narraration.

Hell the OBD even accepted the statement about the Torikoverse military being able to level an area equivalent to the size of Japan, and that was by an in-verse character.

It should be taken as fact unless contradicted. Which it hasn't been.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 2, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> It's not a shaky statement. it's the author's narraration.
> 
> Hell the OBD even accepted the statement about the Torikoverse military being able to level an area equivalent to the size of Japan, and that was by an in-verse character.
> 
> It should be taken as fact unless contradicted. Which it hasn't been.


the military covered exactly the given number of square kilometers with their barrage from what i recall. thats not only a statements. thats an actual feat happening


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

There goes all powerscaling in a verse like Star Wars if we didn't.

And most other fiction.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> the military covered exactly the given number of square kilometers with their barrage from what i recall. thats not only a statements. thats an actual feat happening


You know i actually believe that shit but what will it help him with?


Though im all for solar system lv cell


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> what have this statements been? i recall one was a narrative for the army of men covering X square kilometres or so, which is obviously a straight out fact and not a shaky statement. it leaves no room for interpretation



statements about the size of the planet.
statements about how much air is in the air fruit.
statements about sizes of creatures and countries and giant landmasses.
statements about everything else.
toriko is a series where the author does his own research and knows his shit.
just not until recently you morons try not to accept the latter statements through sheer bias.



neo stomach is a dimension the size of the universe.
neo ate countless stars.
clear examples.
ignoring all of this shows the bias against toriko here, honestly i was done with this thread because of the cringe worthy posts i see in this thread.

we always accepted most shit faced value in toriko, most of the calcs in toriko we use statements. the author even uses calcs in his own series.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 2, 2016)

so basically for the most part quantifiable statements? given exact numerical values?

and you are upset that we dont accept not-quantifiable statements and feats?

did i got this right?


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Good thats all really good

How did neo die from supernovas?


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 2, 2016)

Neo loses against most versions of Majin Buu.

Neo-Acacia wins against most versions of Majin Buu.

The latest multi-Galaxy vomiting feat doesn't really change that.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

We literally see Stars in the panel we're given on the galaxies NEO created.



yujiro said:


> Good thats all really good
> 
> How did neo die from supernovas?



Neo wasn't fully revived. 

It has already been explained to you. 

I could be just as petty in saying because Buu was destroyed in an explosion that only destroyed the earth he's not above planet level.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> so basically for the most part quantifiable statements? given exact numerical values?
> 
> and you are upset that we dont accept not-quantifiable statements and feats?
> 
> did i got this right?


He is upset neo is getting stomped or because toriko is prob ending


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Neo loses against most versions of Majin Buu.
> 
> Neo-Acacia wins against most versions of Majin Buu.
> 
> The latest multi-Galaxy vomiting feat doesn't really change that.


Even neo acacia?how can he kill buu?we were working under the pretext that anything eaten is dead



We see stars...statement says countless galaxies cwn be created mewning gourmet planets.....yep sure and mothign was created


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

Acacia knocks him.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Even neo acacia?how can he kill buu?we were working under the pretext that anything eaten is dead
> 
> We see stars...statement says countless galaxies cwn be created mewning gourmet planets.....yep sure and mothign was created



Whether anything eaten by Neo is dead or alive doesn't matter if it is absorbed. It's up to the person presenting the fight, but in my opinion if you're eaten by Neo then that is it.

So Acacia either wins through eating Buu - or by Knocking him.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Nov 2, 2016)

>Ichi states NEO's stomach is the size of the universe
>"lol nope"
>Author states that the food extended from NEO created galaxies
>"lol nope"
>A Blue Nitro says that Toriko earth exploding will be bigger than a supernova
>"lol nope"


There really is a level to which one can plead ignorance, and using the Cell case in an attempt to downplay is actually shameful

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> so basically for the most part quantifiable statements? given exact numerical values?
> 
> and you are upset that we dont accept not-quantifiable statements and feats?
> 
> did i got this right?



are you dense?

prime example.
the air fruit, we were given how much air was inside it. did we see the air going to the entire planet? no, we fucking just did the calc with sani.

in the same chapter where the author states the countless galaxies we were given the view of it.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Whether anything eaten by Neo is dead or alive doesn't matter if it is absorbed. It's up to the person presenting the fight, but in my opinion if you're eaten by Neo then that is it.
> 
> So Acacia either wins through eating Buu - or by Knocking him.


The mamooth came alive out of neo stomach


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> >Ichi states NEO's stomach is the size of the universe
> >"lol nope"
> >Author states that the food extended from NEO created galaxies
> >"lol nope"
> ...


I personally believe most of that point is they dont help the case and thats why toriko is just large planet lv

Also neo's food never created galaxies.It said that they can create galaxies


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> >Ichi states NEO's stomach is the size of the universe
> >"lol nope"
> >Author states that the food extended from NEO created galaxies
> >"lol nope"
> ...



Dude they've been pulling this shit for 13 pages. They actually tried to say Slime was lying to Neo's face when he said NEO has eaten Stars.

"There's no evidence Stars are edible."

It's embarrassing.

"Even though the universe the blue nitro came from was consumed by by NEO there's no evidence they actually saw it or not. "


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> We literally see Stars in the panel we're given on the galaxies NEO created.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neo has died countless times from supernovws and i think you are not getting sth.

If neo ate stars how could supernovas happen?


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Neo has died countless times from supernovws and i think you are not getting sth.
> 
> If neo ate stars how could supernovas happen?



You're literally retarded.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro, do yourself a favor and just leave the thread.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> You're literally retarded.


Thanks a lot.Now answer


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> yujiro, do yourself a favor and just leave the thread.


The thread has ended and im here just to see what you will come up with


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

Is your English genuinely that bad or are you just retarded?


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Both i would say

As long as you understand what im saying its enough


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Both i would say



I would have to agree with you.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

neo stomps, can we get a mod to lock this?


----------



## God Movement (Nov 2, 2016)

Couple things.

We know Neo has a big stomach and over his lifetime has eaten galaxies worth of food. That much is certain. How do we know that in the food he has consumed that stars are included?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 2, 2016)

this shit is so priceless


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> this shit is so priceless


...its funny as i said 

Dillusions of grandeur


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Couple things.
> 
> We know Neo has a big stomach and over his lifetime has eaten galaxies worth of food. That much is certain. How do we know that in the food he has consumed that stars are included?


We dont but even if he did i want an answer to my question


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Couple things.
> 
> We know Neo has a big stomach and over his lifetime has eaten galaxies worth of food. That much is certain. How do we know that in the food he has consumed that stars are included?



because it states over the course of days, neo ejected enough mass that can create countless galaxies.

froze is converting all that energy into mass/food.
we know that the earth was suppose to explode ejected all the material throughout the universe so that a new full course can continue. the explosion was greater than a supernova and that was energy and raw materials like gold and food.

neo's explosion of ejected mass in just a period of days, has enough mass to created countless galaxies. sun's included.
the mere fact neo had that much mass stored validates him eating countless stars.

the force behind that massive ejection of mass sound be beyond what a supernova can produce, magnitudes beyond.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 2, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> because it states over the course of days, neo ejected enough mass that can create countless galaxies.
> 
> froze is converting all that energy into mass/food.
> we know that the earth was suppose to explode ejected all the material throughout the universe so that a new full course can continue. the explosion was greater than a supernova and that was energy and raw materials like gold and food.
> ...



That's not what I'm asking. You can consume a food over a period of billions of years and reach the mass required to mirror countless galaxies. The proof that is required is that Neo was able to consume an entire star in an instant. That is what he needs to be validated at star level.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

God Movement said:


> That's not what I'm asking. You can consume a food over a period of billions of years and reach the mass required to mirror countless galaxies. The proof that is required is that Neo was able to consume an entire star in an instant. That is what he needs to be validated at star level.





MysticBlade said:


> the force behind that massive ejection of mass sound be beyond what a supernova can produce, magnitudes beyond


----------



## God Movement (Nov 2, 2016)

Of course it is, the food is coming out faster than it went in.

That doesn't answer the question.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Of course it is, the food is coming out faster than it went in.
> 
> That doesn't answer the question.



well, like many of us said. we don't actually know how long it takes him to eat a star.
if anything to go by, he's ejecting multi galaxy worth of mass in the span of days GM.
how that correlates to how fast he can eat a star is up for debates.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 2, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> well, like many of us said. we don't actually know how long it takes him to eat a star.
> if anything to go by, he's ejecting multi galaxy worth of mass in the span of days GM.



I know. Which is why I asked what that means power wise. From my perspective it doesn't really mean anything because all the food is already stored in him, he's just releasing it.

I'm waiting for someone to convince me otherwise. I have no qualms with Neo being star level if he IS actually star level. I'd simply like conclusive proof that he is, as every character's strength should be reflected accurately from my point of view.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I know. Which is why I asked what that means power wise. From my perspective it doesn't really mean anything because all the food is already stored in him, he's just releasing it.
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to convince me otherwise. I have no qualms with Neo being star level if he IS actually star level. I'd simply like conclusive proof that he is, as every character's strength should be reflected accurately from my point of view.


And i ask if he could eat stars how did he die from supernovas?where did the explosion come from?


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I know. Which is why I asked what that means power wise. From my perspective it doesn't really mean anything because all the food is already stored in him, he's just releasing it.
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to convince me otherwise. I have no qualms with Neo being star level if he IS actually star level. I'd simply like conclusive proof that he is, as every character's strength should be reflected accurately from my point of view.



well, think of it as him producing that force. he's vomiting everything stored in him so that should gives us a idea on the force he can eject stuff at. if he wasn't as equally durable, i'd say his throat would've explode along with his head.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Couple things.
> 
> We know Neo has a big stomach and over his lifetime has eaten galaxies worth of food. That much is certain. How do we know that in the food he has consumed that stars are included?



Because A we literally see stars in the panel in which it shows the galaxy NEO created, b slime's statement that it did, c the nitro stating he ate all the gourmet cells in his original universe as well as posing a threat to gourmet cells on a galactic scale

And there's no real reason to believe the way he ate the Stars is any different to him eating planets by swallowing them whole.

If you go by the assumption they came out as they went in he was ejecting Stars whole. 

A weaker character in the form of GOD was gonna take a bite out of the sun.


----------



## howdy01 (Nov 2, 2016)

welp neo's only chance...is to start vomiting


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

God Movement said:
			
		

> I know. Which is why I asked what that means power wise. From my perspective it doesn't really mean anything because all the food is already stored in him, he's just releasing it.
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to convince me otherwise. I have no qualms with Neo being star level if he IS actually star level. I'd simply like conclusive proof that he is, as every character's strength should be reflected accurately from my point of view.



Well we know he can utilise the energy stored within him and that he gets stronger from it. He is stated to have powered up from eating the kings, and the current state of things as he expelled them from his body is because centre revived them (like the eight kings) and Froheze was preparing all the food within him.

It's no different to the attacks he consumed not coming out like they went in; slime's supernova, grand knocking, etc


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

howdy01 said:


> welp neo's only chance...is to start vomiting



actually, if he can produce that level of force from just vomiting. other aspects like his dc should scale from it.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> The mamooth came alive out of neo stomach



Sure, but the doesn't prove anything can escape from inside of Neo's stomach.

The only reason Neo vomited up everything it ate was because of the stress from the rage-fuelled attacks being thrown against it and being devoured.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

God Movement said:


> The reason why I question it is because of pages like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember NEO's modus operandi is to basically take his time and torture the inhabitants of a planet to get the best taste out of them. He effectively leaves the shit he doesn't like. Stars aren't like that, and the statement from Slime is he "tore" through them.



"An appetite which swallows
planets whole"

Neo'/ taken continent sized bites out of the planet before, and the explosion NEO ate from slime's nova was gonna wipe out the earth.

Moon and God eat moons like it's nothing.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Sure, but the doesn't prove anything can escape from inside of Neo's stomach.
> 
> The only reason Neo vomited up everything it ate was because of the stress from the rage-fuelled attacks being thrown against it and being devoured.


Yes but buu has broken out of the time chamber


----------



## jay6572 (Nov 2, 2016)

God Movement said:


> The reason why I question it is because of pages like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at that





he followed a single trapped for days


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

yeah, like the others posted. neo liked to fuck around taking months messing with just it's prey.
we also have satan who can devour planets whole and spite them out almost in the same manner as neo.

neo is a greater demon so that should scale.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Yes but buu has broken out of the time chamber



Sure, but Buu wasn't absorbed in the time chamber. The ROSAT was only a separate dimension accessible via a door.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Sure, but Buu wasn't absorbed in the time chamber. The ROSAT was only a separate dimension accessible via a door.


He also has the technigue of the kais which lets him teleport bettwwen normal world and heaven also lets not bullshit

The door was destroyed amd the dimension was isolated buu ruptured space to exit and he can do that in neo's stomach

Also what would it mean for buu to be absorbsed?he is just taken there and if that mammoth is alive biu wont even feel anything


----------



## jay6572 (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> He also has the technigue of the kais which lets him teleport bettwwen normal world and heaven also lets not bullshit
> 
> The door was destroyed amd the dimension was isolated buu ruptured space to exit and he can do that in neo's stomach
> 
> Also what would it mean for buu to be absorbsed?he is just taken there and if that mammoth is alive biu wont even feel anything



if it were possible to escape alive from the stomach of neo, Don slime-san would have done with back channel.

And we do not know if all left really alive, the blue nitros appeared lifeless on the panel, and we do not see Don Slime and Jiji, they have also been eaten


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

Slime can put all his energy into crafting a supernova - probably even an actual one at his prime. 

Don't see why Acacia can put a decent amount (not even close to all) of his energy into an attack as well. 

Buu is still being leeched off, and ultimately knocked if he had to be.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> He also has the technigue of the kais which lets him teleport bettwwen normal world and heaven also lets not bullshit
> 
> The door was destroyed amd the dimension was isolated buu ruptured space to exit and he can do that in neo's stomach
> 
> Also what would it mean for buu to be absorbsed?he is just taken there and if that mammoth is alive biu wont even feel anything



He is taken there and he becomes a part of Neo... Like how everybody Buu eats is inside of him technically and alive but unable to do anything.

Also being able to break through 1 dimension doesn't mean being able to break through another automatically.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

You can when neo's dimension is that easily accesable


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Buu is still being leeched off, and ultimately knocked if he had to be.



Nope. Acacia reached the limit to what he can eat and still never showcased any small star level+ feats. He would reach his limit before "leeching" enough power. Knocking still doesn't bypass durability. 

If anything your case has weakened since that End Mammoth was completely intact inside of Neo yet we don't see stars coming out of him intact. And it also goes to show like Yujiro mentioned earlier even in verse creatures can survive being eaten by Neo so Buu can easily survive it and escape.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Nope. Acacia reached the limit to what he can eat and still never showcased any small star level+ feats. He would reach his limit before "leeching" enough power. Knocking still doesn't bypass durability.
> 
> If anything your case has weakened since that End Mammoth was completely intact inside of Neo yet we don't see stars coming out of him intact. And it also goes to show like Yujiro mentioned earlier even in verse creatures can survive being eaten by Neo so Buu can easily survive it and escape.


Buu lifts him up and genocides his face


They are arguing for neo being multi galaxy when he has died from supernovas 

Also that the energy he throws out stuff is the same he can ewt


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Buu lifts him up and genocides his face
> 
> 
> They are arguing for neo being multi galaxy when he has died from supernovas
> ...



That's not happening lol


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

......sure and what will neo do to buu?anything to kill him?oh and after buu sees knocking he will mimick it

Learning ki technigues is much more difficult than martial arts


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Also again neo is the one here


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> we don't see stars coming out of him intact





> I've been saying everything that it is possible for Froese to prepare should come out as ingredients but stuff impossible for Froese to prepare (like stars) should come out like it first came in.



Sure it is mate. All you've done this entire thread is constantly shift the goal posts, lied, and passed off your own wank as fact. 

That's an interesting way of saying you were wrong and I was right.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> They are arguing for neo being multi galaxy when he has died from supernovas



what part of it was a far weaker neo you don't get? you see the small skinny guy in the current chapter? yeah, neo without any sort of the power ups he had before he vomit out a fuck ton of mass that can created countless galaxies.

you can't get a much weaker version of a character billions of years ago and us that to validate your point of him not being able to eat a star or being star level for the matter.


FYI, the force at which neo vomits is beyond star level by such a far magnitude it's not even funny. the joke about it is, neo withstood that force erupting out for over the span of a few days.

that is a feat within itself, that alone puts him ahead of buu by a great margin. on top of the fact he's much faster than buu.

all this stuff about who eating who is irrelevant, neo has the clear advantage here.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Sure it is mate. All you've done this entire thread is constantly shift the goal posts, lied, and passed off your own wank as fact.
> 
> That's an interesting way of saying you were wrong and I was right.



Uh what? How did I shift goal posts? I said that if Neo had eaten stars they should be seen coming out when he's vomiting all this stuff up. You argued Froese prepared everything Neo ate and somehow even prepared fucking stars but we now see a fully unprepared End Mammoth which completely goes against that argument. 

And how have I "passed off wank as fact"? I haven't been pushing for Buu to be solar system level or galaxy level or any shit like that.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> what part of it was a far weaker neo you don't get? you see the small skinny guy in the current chapter? yeah, neo without any sort of the power ups he had before he vomit out a fuck ton of mass that can created countless galaxies.
> 
> you can't get a much weaker version of a character billions of years ago and us that to validate your point of him not being able to eat a star or being star level for the matter.
> 
> ...


He has died multiple times and eaten in that duration far more than what we have seen in the manga 

So the increase would be infinitismal

Good luck getting durability from vomitting 

Neo's case is special and you know it


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> He has died multiple times and eaten in that duration far more than what we have seen in the manga



it was not even fucking conclusive on what killed neo.
it was stated "*whether it was* him getting caught in a giant supernova or getting crushed by a race of super warriors could be the cause of why neo died"

did you read that part? it wasn't stated as fact and we're more to lean on the latter because don did in fact killed neo and other powerful demons.

the only thing one could say for certain like the scan states is that neo did in fact die a few times.


again what you are doing is beyond retarded, it's like me saying goku can't blow up a planet because back in dragon ball he was getting hurt by gun fire and rockets.
this argument is beyond asinine and shows the level of bias one will go to discredit something.





yujiro said:


> Good luck getting durability from vomitting
> 
> Neo's case is special and you know it



neo still possessing a head says otherwise.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Uh what? How did I shift goal posts? I said that if Neo had eaten stars they should be seen coming out when he's vomiting all this stuff up. You argued Froese prepared everything Neo ate and somehow even prepared fucking stars but we now see a fully unprepared End Mammoth which completely goes against that argument.
> 
> And how have I "passed off wank as fact"? I haven't been pushing for Buu to be solar system level or galaxy level or any shit like that.



Now you're saying that there's no proof the stars coming out are actual stars, when before you were asserting that if NEO ate them that's how they should've came out. 

You don't have any credibility, and you're so entrenched in your bias you're blatantly obstinate no matter what people show you. You are a waste of time. 

The mammoth was revived just like the kings were, it's not even a fair comparison.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 2, 2016)

Why can't Buu just eat Neo again?


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

I dont think you understand that sentence 

It means that he has gotten killed by both of these and came back due to being a gourmet demon


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Now you're saying that there's no proof the stars coming out are actual stars, when before you were asserting that if NEO ate them that's how they should've came out.
> 
> You don't have any credibility, and you're so entrenched in your bias you're blatantly obstinate no matter what people show you. You are a waste of time.
> 
> The mammoth was revived just like the kings were, it's not even a fair comparison.


..are we reading the same manga?center heals someone 


For center to heal it it must not have died....


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Why can't Buu just eat Neo again?



Too slow to catch him, too slow and weak to bypass his absorbtion. Neo can just eat anything Buu throws at him. 

Not strong enough to actually pin him down either.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Why can't Buu just eat Neo again?


.....he can but he can do more 

Thing is he need to catch him...though he can just split into many buu's


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> ..are we reading the same manga?center heals someone
> 
> 
> For center to heal it it must not have died....



Just like how the kings and everyone else was brought back to life?


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Too slow to catch him, too slow and weak to bypass his absorbtion. Neo can just eat anything Buu throws at him.
> 
> Not strong enough to actually pin him down either.


Not strong enough to hold down a large planet lv + opponent when he is small star lv+ lol

Even frieza can pin him down


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 2, 2016)

He doesn't have to pin him down 

All he has to do is absorb him or turn him into candy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Just like how the kings and everyone else was brought back to life?


It said everyone who avoided death by a paper tjin margin means they were still alive but barely

Oh and the mammoth was alive before center took effect 

Pls read the ch again


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Darth Nihilus said:


> He doesn't have to pin him down
> 
> All he has to do is absorb him or turn him into candy


He needs to catch him..though he can ambuse him as well


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> I dont think you understand that sentence
> 
> It means that he has gotten killed by both of these and came back due to being a gourmet demon



i think you don't understand, it wasn't conclusive in stating what actually killed neo.
they were theories on what could've killed him, nothing was certain. the fact no name was called among the demons proves this.

go read the link you just posted


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Not strong enough to hold down a large planet lv + opponent when he is small star lv+ lol
> 
> Even frieza can pin him down



Any good feats that Frieza would even be able to fight Neo?


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

Darth Nihilus said:


> He doesn't have to pin him down
> 
> All he has to do is absorb him or turn him into candy



He's not going to do that when Acacia can slow down time so a second for Buu is anything from a month to a thousand years for him.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Any good feats that Frieza would even be able to fight Neo?


We scale everyone from frieza 

The stats buu has is frieza's feat

Frieza is small star lv+


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> He's not going to do that when Acacia can slow down time so a second for Buu is anything from a month to a thousand years for him.


Are you retarded there is no acacia


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Are you retarded there is no acacia



Could you fuck off?


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> i think you don't understand, it wasn't conclusive in stating what actually killed neo.
> they were theories on what could've killed him, nothing was certain. the fact no name was called among the demons proves this.
> 
> go read the link you just posted


Yet he showed images of those demon's 

You are reaching


----------



## Bad Wolf (Nov 2, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> what part of it was a far weaker neo you don't get? you see the small skinny guy in the current chapter? yeah, neo without any sort of the power ups he had before he vomit out a fuck ton of mass that can created countless galaxies.


This. It should be noted that neo at the very beginning of his story was a weak demon


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Could you fuck off?


No you can go if you want or you can shut up


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> This. It should be noted that neo at the very beginning of his story was a weak demon



I've said about a dozen times neo hasn't been fully revived at the various times he was killed.



yujiro said:


> No you can go if you want or you can shut up



You're retarded, and no one wants to read your shitty posts especially when no one knows what the fuck you're saying.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> This. It should be noted that neo at the very beginning of his story was a weak demon


He died many times and some of them had been from supernovas after he had eaten


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

funny though.

people argue like neo dying from a supernova was fact, when it can not be proven.
fact neo ate countless stars
fact neo's stomach is the size of the universe
fact neo produced enough matter that can create countless galaxies.

there are no contradictions, only supported evidence after supported evidence.

on neo not being able to stop time?
it was neo who evolved in the back channel power, not acacia.

neo can at will stop time and that was a pre god/pre center neo.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> He needs to catch him..though he can ambuse him as well



Catch him?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> He died many times and some of them had been from supernovas after he had eaten



you have no solid proof, that was a theory of possibilities to why neo died.
even then that doesn't proves anything.

funny how you're switching tones, now he dies from eating a supernova?
where is that even stated 
come back when you have actual facts bud.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> I've said about a dozen times neo hasn't been fully revived at the various times he was killed.


Because i dont remember him not reviving fully post the scan


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

Neo cannot stop time unless you're referring to knocking time.


----------



## jay6572 (Nov 2, 2016)

the head of Neo should not have blown up, the amount of mass that turned your digestive system?


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Neo cannot stop time unless you're referring to knocking time.



yeah, remember after deer king killed neo in the back channel. neo evolve and gain resistance to to time manipulation. that's when acacia used that power. it's neo's.

another point is the fact when neo went to the world of souls and wasn't affected by there being no time there. he had a active back channel up while escaping, flesh and blood cannot survive in the world of soul without a powerful back channel.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> yeah, remember after deer king killed neo in the back channel. neo evolve and gain resistance to to time manipulation. that's when acacia used that power. it's neo's.
> 
> another point is the fact when neo went to the world of souls and wasn't affected by there being no time there. he had a active back channel up while escaping, flesh and blood cannot survive in the world of soul without a powerful back channel.



When NEO was eaten by moon?

I don't remember that. What I do know is that Acacia can slow down time so much so it's astronomically faster than Buu on top of his regular speed.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> When NEO was eaten by moon?
> 
> I don't remember that. What I do know is that Acacia can slow down time so much so it's astronomically faster than Buu on top of his regular speed.



yeah, when moon ate him. anyone who ate pair can use back channels.
acacia's just using neo's power to fuel his own, especially after neo evolved.

pre evolve neo acacia could slow down time to the point a second equals a month and evolved neo flat outs stops time. they both posses time stop, center acacia and God neo.
God neo survived in the world of souls without acacia and the flow of time there is worse than deer king's.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> He died many times and some of them had been from supernovas after he had eaten


Which is ok. He was one of the weakest, if he could eat a supernova without problem in that form than every demon would be stronger than a supernova


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> you have no solid proof, that was a theory of possibilities to why neo died.
> even then that doesn't proves anything.
> 
> funny how you're switching tones, now he dies from eating a supernova?
> ...


I have referenced that shit many times you just responded and no he didnt die from eating a supernova he died from a supernova so he didnt have time to eat the star


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> Which is ok. He was one of the weakest, if he could eat a supernova without problem in that form than every demon would be stronger than a supernova


Problem is he died from a supernova many times when he got progressively stronger


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

Acacia can make a second last a thousand years. 

Please show me NEO stopping time.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Problem is he died from a supernova many times when he got progressively stronger





			
				Me said:
			
		

> You're retarded.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

And you are getting boring


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

You were never interesting to begin with.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 2, 2016)

I think the thread has pretty much exhausted all talking points.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> You were never interesting to begin with.


Thanks for the information
Never asked for it though


Super Perfect Cell said:


> I think the thread has pretty much exhausted all talking points.


None of the parties bave conceded tbough at the moment im alone


----------



## Bad Wolf (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Problem is he died from a supernova many times when he got progressively stronger


stronger of an unquantificable amount. Not strong as we seen with acacia, that's sure


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> stronger of an unquantificable amount. Not strong as we seen with acacia, that's sure



i've shown the dude why his argument is flawed. he isn't going to listen, he's the type of troll who'll tell you 2 +2 = 100 and bet his whole family life down to the 10th generation on it.

~using a far weaker version of a character billions of years ago.
~stating it was a supernova that killed him when it was said it could be many different other causes for neo's death.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't know how many times I need to say NEO wasn't fully revived and thus wasn't able to access his full power.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Yes i got it

He became stronger

But noone knows by how and you cant prove he wouldnt be killed by a supernova


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Yes i got it
> 
> He became stronger
> 
> But noone knows by how and you cant prove he wouldnt be killed by a supernova




goku can get kill by a rocket launcher, goku can possibly die from just dropping on his head.
we have the proof. all that stuff that came later is invalid because we have on panel proof goku is not even building level.

you can't contradict something using a old instance an apply it to a  later feat or statement.
it's pure ass, the soemthing you're trying to use to contradict a later statement isn't even a fact.
it was just but one theory of the many possible theories on what could've killed neo.

your the only one arguing because that argument has been shot down bud.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> But noone knows by how and you cant prove he wouldnt be killed by a supernova


With the last two chapters we have 2 feats that surpass the power of a supernova, so there's the prove

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> With the last two chapters we have 2 feats that surpass the power of a supernova, so there's the prove


One being the explosion of the planet whoch noone scales to and the other neo ejecting everything he has eaten which was stated to be enough food to create galaxies (not that he created anything in the end) and you are trying to apply that to his stats

Yep totally see that


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> goku can get kill by a rocket launcher, goku can possibly die from just dropping on his head.
> we have the proof. all that stuff that came later is invalid because we have on panel proof goku is not even building level.
> 
> you can't contradict something using a old instance an apply it to a  later feat or statement.
> ...


We cant use that because we have seen what rocket launchers would do to later goku but we never show neo taking a supernova straight on


Anyways i gotta study so i wont be on for the next 4 hours


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> We cant use that because we have seen what rocket launchers would do to later goku but we never show neo taking a supernova straight on





i can't even be mad at this point 

let's just get a mod to lock this, the debate is over.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 2, 2016)

Been over since the first page 

Majin Buu wins

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 2, 2016)

majin buu loses, he's outclass in every possible way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 2, 2016)

I think you're referring to the Majin Buu clone mein square

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bad Wolf (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> One being the explosion of the planet whoch noone scales to and the other neo ejecting everything he has eaten which was stated to be enough food to create galaxies (not that he created anything in the end) and you are trying to apply that to his stats


The knocking on the planet have 2 choice. To ignore energy and be used on everything or to stop energy. We know that the explosion won't happen so we have only to watch what's true. It's easy to see that knocking generally need to stop the energy of the enemy so it's easy to see that they could have that DC.
The other it's not that simple, I remember a calc of kisame that was similar to this, if someone can do some math and tricks I imagine that that would easily be a durability feat for Neo, and because people can damage him it can be scaled even to DC of others.
The feats are very good but now it's too early to speak, no one even tried to put some numbers on these, or even discuss about that


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 2, 2016)

The thread that will never end.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 2, 2016)

The thread might as well be locked now.

Neo loses against most forms of Majin Buu.

Neo-Acacia wins against most forms of Majin Buu.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> *Now you're saying that there's no proof the stars coming out are actual stars*, when before you were asserting that if NEO ate them that's how they should've came out.
> 
> You don't have any credibility, and you're so entrenched in your bias you're blatantly obstinate no matter what people show you. You are a waste of time.
> 
> The mammoth was revived just like the kings were, it's not even a fair comparison.



Uh what the hell are you talking about? I didn't see any stars in Neo's throw up. You're accusing me of saying there's no proof of some objects Neo threw up being stars but what objects are you even talking about? I didn't see anything like that when I read the chapter.

None of the kings came back from being dead. They all just have really high level regen (Bambina with Enbu and Heracles especially) that allowed them to survive without heads or other body parts long enough for them to be healed by Center.

There's nothing indicating a random ancient End Mammoth has the same level of survivability as the 8 kings.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 2, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> The thread that will never end.


You have the power to do so


----------



## jay6572 (Nov 2, 2016)

Someone can calculate the force with which all left ingredients of neo mouth?


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 2, 2016)

yujiro said:


> Yes i got it
> 
> He became stronger
> 
> But noone knows by how and you cant prove he wouldnt be killed by a supernova



It's actually conjecture to believe either. You fail to something in a weaker state, it isn't fair to believe they are susceptible or immune to it in a stronger form. But there's more credence to the latter (fiction rarely makes a stronger form fail to the same thing)


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 2, 2016)

Imagine said:


> You have the power to do so



I'm not a mod of this subforum.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 2, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> I'm not a mod of this subforum.


RIP


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Nov 2, 2016)

15 pages 

when was the last time an OBD thread got this much activity


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 2, 2016)

Back during the dark times 

Long long long time ago

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 2, 2016)

And this is with higher post per pages.


----------



## Gordo solos (Nov 2, 2016)

15 pages


----------



## howdy01 (Nov 2, 2016)

but its just people saying the same things over and over


----------



## The World (Nov 2, 2016)

I remember threads lasting 100+ pages 50 posts per page


----------



## Gordo solos (Nov 2, 2016)

Let's make it to 16 pages


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 2, 2016)

15? 

My browser says 36


----------



## Gordo solos (Nov 2, 2016)

15 on my phone


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 2, 2016)

The World said:


> I remember threads lasting 100+ pages 50 posts per page



Yeah, I used to always keep the max post per page pre-upgrade, and threads could still hit those numbers easily.



Darth Nihilus said:


> 15?
> 
> My browser says 36



Do you have lower post per page? Could be that. 

With 50 post per page, it comes out to 15 pages


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 2, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Nope.



I disagree of course, but whatever, debating this is just going to cause the thread to keep going. Whether or not Neo wins depends on him absorbing Buu or not - neither of us have sufficient evidence to prove this one way or the other. Just like how you can't prove Buu can absorb Neo-Acacia because they've both never faced each other and never will do so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Kid buu may not absorb him but he can keep him in place with tk and bombard him



Keollyn said:


> It's actually conjecture to believe either. You fail to something in a weaker state, it isn't fair to believe they are susceptible or immune to it in a stronger form. But there's more credence to the latter (fiction rarely makes a stronger form fail to the same thing)


How many forms did goku have to pass to not die under a supernova?because thats the thing im mentioning here


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 2, 2016)

Did... Goku ever experienced a supernova?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 2, 2016)

Ban DB vs Toriko threads


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 2, 2016)

I'll put it on the table.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 2, 2016)

Srsly they all end the same way. Unless the Toriko character has some absurd hax they just get vaped by the DB's character superior DC. 

Same shit, different characters. Same posters, same arguments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## howdy01 (Nov 2, 2016)

neo starts vomiting out food. Goku ,unable to resist, starts eating everything...few days later he is found dead from a heart attack.
neo>goku confirmed?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 2, 2016)

With that type logic we shouldn't even have an OBD 

Banning certain threads really doesn't solve anything

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Did... Goku ever experienced a supernova?


No and only god forms could survive it 

Also banning threads isnt a sollution.banning goku vs superman was necessary but banning toriko vs dbz is stupid

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 2, 2016)

That's why I said I'll put it on the table, not make a push for it. It'll be for the OBD mods to decide.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

They are the most obvious mstch up currently


Until the next shounen series rewch their lv


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> I disagree of course, but whatever, debating this is just going to cause the thread to keep going. Whether or not Neo wins depends on him absorbing Buu or not - *neither of us have sufficient evidence to prove this one way or the other.*



Uh yeah I do. I've brought it up already. An End Mammoth (who has no feats of durability or regeneration on the level of Buu) survived being eaten by Neo. Buu is not getting absorbed.



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Just like how you can't prove Buu can absorb Neo-Acacia because they've both never faced each other and never will do so.



What is even the point of VS threads with that line of logic? We don't have to wait for an actual fucking crossover to happen when there is sufficient evidence showing one possibility is far more likely than the other. Neo has no solid way of killing Buu. Buu has plenty of solid ways of killing Neo. Whether it's Neo or Neocacia doesn't change that.

Buu has absorbed more powerful characters than Neo so he can easily absorb Neo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 2, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Uh yeah I do. I've brought it up already. An End Mammoth (who has no feats of durability or regeneration on the level of Buu) survived being eaten by Neo. Buu is not getting absorbed.
> 
> What is even the point of VS threads with that line of logic? We don't have to wait for an actual fucking crossover to happen when there is sufficient evidence showing one possibility is far more likely than the other. Neo has no solid way of killing Buu. Buu has plenty of solid ways of killing Neo. Whether it's Neo or Neocacia doesn't change that.
> 
> Buu has absorbed more powerful characters than Neo so he can easily absorb Neo.



Surviving being eaten by Neo isn't going to matter if you're absorbed by him. You have no evidence that he can escape Neo's stomach, let alone survive it.

Breaking through the Room of Spirit and Time isn't concrete proof either than he could escape being absorbed by Neo's body.

This whole thread is stupid - why can't we agree on a compromise so it can be closed?


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Surviving being eaten by Neo isn't going to matter if you're absorbed by him. You have no evidence that he can escape Neo's stomach, let alone survive it.



A fucking End Mammoth survived it. Buu would easily do the same and then escape. Stop trying to shift the burden of proof where it doesn't belong. You have to post evidence of Neo absorbing a being with small star level + durability but you haven't because that evidence doesn't exist.



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Breaking through the Room of Spirit and Time isn't concrete proof either than he could escape being absorbed by Neo's body.



Yeah it is. If Buu could escape one pocket dimension that way he could escape another.




Super Perfect Cell said:


> This whole thread is stupid - why can't we agree on a compromise so it can be closed?



Don't know about you but i'm having some measure of fun with this debate. And I see no reason to declare it a tie when Buu massively outguns Neo in proven firepower, has better durability and regeneration, and has better counters for Neo's abilities than vice versa.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 2, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> A fucking End Mammoth survived it. Buu would easily do the same and then escape. Stop trying to shift the burden of proof where it doesn't belong. You have to post evidence of Neo absorping a being with small star level + durability but you haven't because that evidence doesn't exist.
> 
> Yeah it is. If Buu could escape one pocket dimension that way he could escape another.
> 
> Don't know about you but i'm having some measure of fun with this debate. And I see no reason to declare it a tie when Buu massively outguns Neo in proven firepower, has better durability and regeneration, and has better counters for Neo's abilities than vice versa.



Well of course evidence doesn't exist of it - but that doesn't change the fact you can't prove being absorbed by Neo prevents escape. Gotenks can burst through dimensions too yet he didn't escape Buu's body when absorbed. Same principle with Neo.

Buu only escaped the ROSAT when he was Super Buu. So you don't have proof Fat Buu or Kid Buu could do it.

Plus escaping from a dimension and escaping from being absorbed by something else are two different things. Buu would become a part of Neo's flesh once eaten.

Buu outclasses Neo in some respects, but if Neo's devouring nullifies Buu's regen and escape is impossible then it doesn't matter. You don't have to compromise but you haven't convinced me that Buu can beat Neo-Acacia.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Well of course evidence doesn't exist of it - but that doesn't change the fact you can't prove being absorbed by Neo prevents escape. Gotenks can burst through dimensions too yet he didn't escape Buu's body when absorbed. Same principle with Neo.



Gotenks was made unconscious probably through the magical nature of Buu's body or through suffocation. Neo does not have that same method. Buu can breath in space and Neo's body doesn't have any magic shit going on with it. I don't have to prove anything because the burden of proof doesn't lie on me. The burden of proof lies on the one making the positive claim. As proving a negative is near impossible. 



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Buu only escaped the ROSAT when he was Super Buu. So you don't have proof Fat Buu or Kid Buu could do it.



Kid Buu can just teleport out of there with instantaneous movement (his form of teleportation he copied from Kibito Kai) and Fat Buu can just power up creating a ki explosion larger than Neo can eat so Neo would get destroyed attempting to eat him  .



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Buu outclasses Neo in some respects, but if Neo's devouring nullifies Buu's regen and escape is impossible then it doesn't matter.



Neo has never nullified Buu-level regen (regeneration powerful enough it allowed Buu to come back from smoke) and escape is easily possible, just as Buu preventing Neo from being able to eat him is. 



Super Perfect Cell said:


> You don't have to compromise but you haven't convinced me that Buu can beat Neo-Acacia.



So what would it take to convince you, then?


----------



## Masterblack06 (Nov 2, 2016)

>Neo and Buu become best friends
>Neo and Buu decide its best if they fuse together
>Neo Buu goes around ripping ass through the universe


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Srsly they all end the same way. Unless the Toriko character has some absurd hax they just get vaped by the DB's character superior DC.
> 
> Same shit, different characters. Same posters, same arguments.



I've already gone through the points ad nauseam of why Acacia can beat Buu.


----------



## SunRise (Nov 2, 2016)

So what is Toriko's current power level?


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

Small star level isn't going to be bothering them that's for sure.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Small star level isn't going to be bothering them that's for sure.



You've ragged on me in the past for "presenting my opinions as facts" but isn't that exactly what you're doing here?


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

I've already explained why. Anyone that's not blatantly narcissistic is free to go read what I've put down.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> I've already explained why. Anyone that's not blatantly narcissistic is free to go read what I've put down.



Constant ad hominem really isn't helping you in this debate. Neutral observers like Darth Nihilus, Imagine, and God Movement that haven't been part of the majority of the debate aren't siding with you. Are they "blatantly narcissistic" as well?


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Constant ad hominem really isn't helping you in this debate. Neutral observers like Darth Nihilus, Imagine, and God Movement that haven't been part of the majority of the debate aren't siding with you. Are they "blatantly narcissistic" as well?



It's not an ad hom; all you've done this thread is deny everything set out in front of you. They haven't.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> It's not an ad hom; all you've done this thread is deny everything set out in front of you.



I've been arguing points. Like everyone does in a structured debate. Nothing really wrong with that.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

"Points" Suppose I get to bring this back up


			
				Freddie said:
			
		

> >Ichi states NEO's stomach is the size of the universe
> >"lol nope"
> >Author states that the food extended from NEO created galaxies
> >"lol nope"
> ...



This is your contribution to this thread summed up, more or less.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> I've already gone through the points ad nauseam of why Acacia can beat Buu.


And others have contested Neo beating Cell with the general consensus still weighing in Cell's favor.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

Yet again you're unbelievably pedantic with what the author says. The level of narcissism is beyond a joke.

We're even shown all the Stars and matter he's ejected in the same panel.

Not hyperbole because he ate all the planets and stars in his home universe, and just this fucking chapter dude he spat out enough shit to make galaxies.

For the love of God just stop already.



Imagine said:


> This thread has gone the same way however



No it hasn't.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 2, 2016)

Ban Toriko


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah it just said countless galaxies can be created not that they have been created and kaant considering neo is currently large planet lv as is everyone in toriko small star lv+ will do the trick

And with that im off to sleep


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Isn't that rather... pedantic?


What does pedantic mean?


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Yet again you're unbelievably pedantic with what the author says. The level of narcissism is beyond a joke.



I don't get how not blindly taking every statement at face value and expressing my doubts is "narcissistic".



Kaaant said:


> We're even shown all the Stars and matter he's ejected in the same panel.



When? I read the chapter and saw no stars  in Neo's throwup.



Kaaant said:


> Not hyperbole because he ate all the planets and stars in his home universe, and just this fucking chapter dude he spat out enough shit to make galaxies.
> 
> For the love of God just stop already.



Shouldn't the entire Toriko universe be cramped and filled to the brim right now then? Neo ate to the point he could no longer eat so that would mean his "universe sized" stomach was filled up.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 2, 2016)

Toaa said:


> What does pedantic mean?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Isn't that rather... pedantic?



What's being argued by the Toriko side is that the ejection of the material within Neo  creating galaxies gives Neo Multi-Galaxy level DC so the distinction between galaxies being created and the author just saying the amount was big enough to create galaxies is an important one. Neo eating a large amount of material over time by itself does not give him multi-galaxy level DC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> I don't get how not blindly taking every statement at face value and expressing my doubts is "narcissistic".



No you just prefer to make up random third parties that there's no evidence to the existence of, and you'll assert some bullshit like that is what is factual, which is the exact opposite use of Occam's razor.


xenos5 said:


> When? I read the chapter and saw no stars in Neo's throwup.



It's on the damn panel.


xenos5 said:


> Shouldn't the entire Toriko universe be cramped and filled to the brim right now then? Neo ate to the point he could no longer eat so that would mean his "universe sized" stomach was filled up.



"Shouldn't DBZ's earth really have been blown up already if casual ki blasts are star level?"

"If they're really sub relativistic why did it take X amount of time to reach objective A?"

Take that horseshit to spergbattles where it belongs.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh pedantic ok and yes we need to be pedantic 


xenos5 said:


> What's being argued by the Toriko side is that the ejection of the material within Neo  creating galaxies gives Neo Multi-Galaxy level DC so the distinction between galaxies being created and the author just saying the amount was big enough to create galaxies is an important one. Neo eating a large amount of material over time by itself does not give him multi-galaxy level DC.


Basically this.Him eating that much has no efcect on his stats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 2, 2016)

Given enough time, even I could eat a galaxy worth of food

An absurdly long amount of time, but I could nonetheless

But I'm not galaxy level

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

Freechoice said:


> Given enough time, even I could eat a galaxy worth of food
> 
> An absurdly long amount of time, but I could nonetheless
> 
> But I'm not galaxy level



You don't withhold all that energy and perpetually get stronger with every bite do you? 

That's not what's being argued here.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> No you just prefer to make up random third parties that there's no evidence to the existence of, *and you'll assert some bullshit like that is what is factual*, which is the exact opposite use of Occam's razor.



I wasn't asserting it was factual. I was saying that there are multiple possibilities as to how Don Slime may have come up with the notion that Neo ate stars and nothing proving one possibility is what definitely happened because it's left too damn vague with the flashbacks. There is no solid supporting evidence of Slime's statement. 




Kaaant said:


> It's on the damn panel.



I've looked through the chapter multiple times now. Still don't see it. 




Kaaant said:


> "Shouldn't DBZ's earth really have been blown up already if casual ki blasts are star level?"
> 
> "If they're really sub relativistic why did it take X amount of time to reach objective A?"
> 
> Take that horseshit to spergbattles where it belongs.



How the fuck does that retarded argument equate to what I was saying? Are you saying Neo controls how much area the material being ejected from his body covers like Dragonball characters can control the AOE of their attacks? Because that makes no sense.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> You don't withhold all that energy and *perpetually* get stronger with every bite do you?
> 
> That's not what's being argued here.



That's an NLF. Neo can only get stronger from the material that he's eaten to the level that he has shown he has. Him "perpetually getting stronger" would mean he has no limit to the amount he can get stronger when that has never been shown. His DC from the feats he's shown has never exceeded large planet level.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> I wasn't asserting it was factual. I was saying that there are multiple possibilities as to how Don Slime may have come up with the notion that Neo ate stars and nothing proving one possibility is what definitely happened because it's left too damn vague with the flashbacks. There is no solid supporting evidence of Slime's statement.



Except the fact we see NEO on panel eat a star. And you had nothing that even remotely backed up your point, yet you still kept beating on about it. We go with the simplest answer, and your magical third entity doesn't exist. 


xenos5 said:


> I've looked through the chapter multiple times now. Still don't see it.



You don't *want* to see it. 


xenos5 said:


> How the fuck does that retarded argument equate to what I was saying? Are you saying Neo controls how much area the material being ejected from his body covers like Dragonball characters can control the AOE of their attacks? Because that makes no sense.



"That doesn't make sense because I've decided it has to follow real life rules 100% of the time and the energy dissipated would easily be enough to destroy the earth therefore it's not star level because the earth isn't destroyed."


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 2, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> so the distinction between galaxies being created and the author just saying the amount was big enough to create galaxies is *an important one*.



No, it isn't. 


> Neo eating a large amount of material *over time* by itself does not give him multi-galaxy level DC.



Only this part is important.

The distinction there was visually displayed vs. stated. But they both are the exact same thing contextually. If time is a factor in this, it will decide what level of power something like this truly is.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> *Except the fact we see NEO on panel eat a star.* And you had nothing that even remotely backed up your point, yet you still kept beating on about it. We go with the simplest answer, and your magical third entity doesn't exist.



Don Slime's attack is not an actual star. You should already know this. 



Kaaant said:


> You don't *want* to see it.



Why don't you get someone to make a photoshopped version of the page with the area you want me to see highlighted or circled around, then? My eyesight isn't bad at all. 



Kaaant said:


> "That doesn't make sense because I've decided it has to follow real life rules 100% of the time and the energy dissipated would easily be enough to destroy the earth therefore it's not star level because the earth isn't destroyed."



That is in no way equivalent to what i'm saying. I'm saying an amount of material that is enough to completely fill a supposedly universe sized stomach when poured out into an actual universe should completely fill it just the same as it did the stomach. How is that selectively applying real life shit to fiction? It's just common sense.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> 
> Only this part is important.
> ...



The timeframe is left out/unknown. So doesn't that pretty much mean it's unquantifiable?


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

> Only this part is important.
> 
> The distinction there was visually displayed vs. stated. But they both are the exact same thing contextually. If time is a factor in this, it will decide what level of power something like this truly is.



I've already said my bit on this. Neo's stated by the author to be able to eat planets whole, weaker characters (God, moon) eat moons like it's nothing, Slime stated he tore through countless stars on his adventures. 

The fact he's able to release this shit at such a rate leads me to believe him doing the opposite at a fraction of the speed isn't far-fetched.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 2, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> The timeframe is left out/unknown. So doesn't that pretty much mean it's unquantifiable?



I'm not following the actual arguments of this discussion, so I lack context to even say. Just helping you all get to 1000+

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Nov 2, 2016)

MysticBlade said:


> people argue like neo dying from a supernova was fact, when it can not be proven.



>Wants to use author statements when it involve NEO eating stars and his stomach's size
>Wants to ignore them when it said he died to Supernovas

Kindly fuck off. You're just as bad as the downplayers

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> That's it. You can't even clearly define a single galaxy from that panel, let alone countless galaxies. Why would we assume any different given the context?



You're saying a backdrop of space that's just meant to give a sense of scale is Neo's vomit and somehow proves that there are stars within it?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> ^freddie it was already said NEO hadn't been revived when the supernova killed him.



When? Because i do not remember that and i'm pretty sure it gives credit as to why Slime was able to beat his ass in the past


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> When? Because i do not remember that and i'm pretty sure it gives credit as to why Slime was able to beat his ass in the past



On the same page where it talks about him being killed by the supernova Pair says "the bodies didn't keep piling up". He hasn't been fully revived with access to all the energy in him until now. He would die and his progress would be reset, the energy wasn't lost, but he couldn't access it, otherwise the blue nitro would've been able to have been revived (if the energy was released)


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 2, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> It could be a year and it'd still be ridiculously fast.



Regardless, why would he be able to do it at a fraction of the speed in reverse like you said you were lead to believe? Neo clearly lived for millions and millions of years. He couldn't have eaten the entirety of what he ate in less than a year.



Kaaant said:


> He said it was merely a small one. Are you going to discount what he was saying again even though there's no reason to?



Even if Neo somehow had exact knowledge of the chemical processes of stars to be able to perfectly create a miniature one how would Neo eating a mini star far below the power of an actual star (Neo himself said it would only destroy the planet) be solid supporting evidence of him eating actual stars?



Kaaant said:


> It's entirely equivalent to what you're saying. We don't know the state of the universe right now, what we do know is galaxies worth of gourmet cells have just been released into it, and NEO having that much in him has multiple sources backing it up.



Having "galaxies worth" and "enough to fill a universe" are entirely different. If Neo's stomach is the size of the universe and it was completely filled than the actual universe would also be filled considering the same amount of material is just being placed in a different,but according to you, equally sized area.


----------



## Veggie (Nov 2, 2016)

775 replies 

Buu go this in the bag though, rip Toriko verse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> On the same page where it talks about him being killed by the supernova Pair says "the bodies didn't keep piling up". He hasn't been fully revived with access to all the energy in him until now. He would die and his progress would be reset, the energy wasn't lost, but he couldn't access it, otherwise the blue nitro would've been able to have been revived (if the energy was released)


Yet don slime though a star the size of a bulb would kill him

And i think you are not getting sth.Neo being able to eat slime's star is understandable  because it's well within the limits of his power

But saying neo can eat stars based on that when no stars were being released by neo and your best argument is a picture of space (meanwhile it states that neo's food can create countless galaxie's so they still haven't been created) is ridiculous


----------



## YonkoEnel (Nov 3, 2016)

this place is filled with dbztards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rookie7 (Nov 3, 2016)

Is this going to reach 1000 pages like that thread about Spiderman vs Wolverine?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Veggie (Nov 3, 2016)

Rookie7 said:


> Is this going to reach 1000 pages like that thread about Spiderman vs Wolverine?


Say whaaaaaaaaatttttt


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Nov 3, 2016)

Rookie7 said:


> Is this going to reach 1000 pages like that thread about Spiderman vs Wolverine?


i hope so Toriko deserves a 1000 page thread after the rushed ending

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rookie7 (Nov 3, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> Say whaaaaaaaaatttttt





OneSimpleAnime said:


> i hope so Toriko deserves a 1000 page thread after the rushed ending


It was all author's fault though. I blame author for not showing us more Derous in action and for wasted MOON whale. Do not introduce such interesting ideas and then spend time on monkey and it's balls. It's no wonder that Toriko's popularity dropped, many fans in Japan begged author to stop Bambina's arc ASAP and go to interesting Eight Kings, but he didn't listen.


----------



## SunRise (Nov 3, 2016)

Toriko is "better than Dragon Ball"-tier.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

SunRise said:


> Toriko is "better than Dragon Ball"-tier.


With that ending?it was before bambina.After ....


----------



## Shining Force (Nov 3, 2016)

It's been a while since we got such a long thread.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Nov 3, 2016)

And still each side thinking they arguments are 100% bulletproof and their logic behind their arguments flawless without listening to input or budging even an inch

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> And still each side thinking they arguments are 100% bulletproof and their logic behind their arguments flawless without listening to input or budging even an inch


Aint dropping shit

This is war

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bad Wolf (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Neo has never nullified Buu-level regen (regeneration powerful enough it allowed Buu to come back from smoke) and escape is easily possible, just as Buu preventing Neo from being able to eat him is.


It doesn't matter. In toriko they can regenerate easily hands, if Neo eat the hand of someone they can't regenerate that. that's it.
And if we want to be precise, Neo can stop the regeneration of Heracles and others like him that showed a high level of regeneration









xenos5 said:


> A fucking End Mammoth survived it


Froze was inside Neo and was preparing food


----------



## SunRise (Nov 3, 2016)

How so much stuff fits inside Neo though? His stomach have something like space haxxx and larger insde then outside?


----------



## Bad Wolf (Nov 3, 2016)

SunRise said:


> How so much stuff fits inside Neo though? His stomach have something like space haxxx and larger insde then outside?


Yes, we can say that it's smaller on the outside. As we seen in the last chapter inside of him there was a mass on par of "countless galaxies"


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> It doesn't matter. In toriko they can regenerate easily hands, if Neo eat the hand of someone they can't regenerate that. that's it.
> And if we want to be precise, Neo can stop the regeneration of Heracles and others like him that showed a high level of regeneration
> 
> 
> ...


That doesnt change the fact that an end mamooth was alive which means that not only could it stat alive but taking into consideration neo's age that it could even eat inside.So cut that bullshit as obviously the only thing neo's dimension csn do is to keep someone there and kid buu can easily escape


----------



## Veggie (Nov 3, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> It doesn't matter. In toriko they can regenerate easily hands, if Neo eat the hand of someone they can't regenerate that. that's it.
> And if we want to be precise, Neo can stop the regeneration of Heracles and others like him that showed a high level of regeneration
> 
> 
> ...


It matters because Neo is not biting off any piece of Buu period. Buu too durable for Neo's bite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bad Wolf (Nov 3, 2016)

Toaa said:


> That doesnt change the fact that an end mamooth was alive which means that not only could it stat alive but taking into consideration neo's age that it could even eat inside.So cut that bullshit as obviously the only thing neo's dimension csn do is to keep someone there and kid buu can easily escape


The Mamooth was alive because of froze. For now we haven't seen any other character eaten by Neo. The regeneration thing still is valid



Vegetto said:


> It matters because Neo is not biting off any piece of Buu period. Buu too durable for Neo's bite.


And that's true. If no one will ever calc the last feats then it's as you say, it's even pointless to say something about the feats if we don't know what numbers they hold


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> The Mamooth was alive because of froze. For now we haven't seen any other character eaten by Neo. The regeneration thing still is valid
> 
> 
> And that's true. If no one will ever calc the last feats then it's as you say, it's even pointless to say something about the feats if we don't know what numbers they hold


Why?why was the mamooth that should have died as soon as it was swallowed alive?


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> It matters because Neo is not biting off any piece of Buu period. Buu too durable for Neo's bite.


....Im making a case that even if neo swallows buu buu will just teleport


----------



## Veggie (Nov 3, 2016)

Toaa said:


> ....Im making a case that even if neo swallows buu buu will just teleport


But of course, that as well


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> But of course, that as well


.......even if buu sits still neo can do nothing...


----------



## Veggie (Nov 3, 2016)

Toaa said:


> .......even if buu sits still neo can do nothing...


Eh, Buu will share a meal with Neo. How about a chocolate pizza


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

Being eaten by Neo isn't just being trapped in the Soul World - you also become a part of Neo's flesh and body as evidenced when Toriko was able to taste the End Mammoth's flesh despite it being whole within Neo's stomach.

Once a part of Neo, there is no evidence that you're alive or conscious or capable of any action such as energy blasts or teleportation unless Neo vomits you up. (Jiji, a victim of Neo eaten whole, could use Back Channels for teleportation and yet he never escaped.)

On the assumption that being eaten by Neo is really the end, then while Neo himself may not be able to beat most forms of Buu, Neo-Acacia most likely can because of his speed, his time-acceleration hax, and his shapeshifting to grow much bigger than Buu very quickly.


----------



## Amol (Nov 3, 2016)

Oh boy this is one hell of a large thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> Eh, Buu will share a meal with Neo. How about a chocolate pizza


Nah buu will teleport inside ewt everything then make neo into chocolate


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Being eaten by Neo isn't just being trapped in the Soul World - you also become a part of Neo's flesh and body as evidenced when Toriko was able to taste the End Mammoth's flesh despite it being whole within Neo's stomach.
> 
> Once a part of Neo, there is no evidence that you're alive or conscious or capable of any action such as energy blasts or teleportation unless Neo vomits you up. (Jiji, a victim of Neo eaten whole, could use Back Channels for teleportation and yet he never escaped.)
> 
> On the assumption that being eaten by Neo is really the end, then while Neo himself may not be able to beat most forms of Buu, Neo-Acacia most likely can because of his speed, his time-acceleration hax, and his shapeshifting to grow much bigger than Buu very quickly.


Buu will just split into many buu's and absord him


----------



## Clowe (Nov 3, 2016)

Hai, 800 posts? what is going on here?

Buu solos Toriko verse.

Ok bye.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

Clowe said:


> Hai, 800 pages? what is going on here?
> 
> Buu solos Toriko verse.
> 
> Ok bye.


Its not that easy


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

Toaa said:


> Buu will just split into many buu's and absord him



The only one smart enough to plan like that is Super Buu.

When Kid Buu split into multiple pieces he did so after he was blown up, and then he quickly reformed after he finished attacking Goku.

Trying to surround Neo / Neo-Acacia is just asking to be eaten since he can create mouths on all parts of his body.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

And why cant buu eat him first or absorb him?


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

Toaa said:


> And why cant buu eat him first or absorb him?



He might of course, but I think it is unlikely. Neo / Neo-Acacia is faster; blitzing multiple FTL characters when he went on a rampage and of course he has his Back Channels.

1 second for Buu would be at least 1 month for Neo / Neo-Acacia.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Nov 3, 2016)

We have new feats for Neo.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

FrozenFeathers said:


> We have new feats for Neo.



Technically not - though it is impressive he's survived literally everything that's been thrown at him including Toriko's and the 3rd Demon's attacks and his only reaction was to throw up.


----------



## Sougo (Nov 3, 2016)

This thread is far too long, Buu wins.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jay6572 (Nov 3, 2016)

It has some bright spots-like stars in the scene with a raw best quality


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> He might of course, but I think it is unlikely. Neo / Neo-Acacia is faster; blitzing multiple FTL characters when he went on a rampage and of course he has his Back Channels.
> 
> 1 second for Buu would be at least 1 month for Neo / Neo-Acacia.


Will he start with it before buu can do anything?because if not buu will first and foremeost go for planet busting


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

jay6572 said:


> It has some bright spots-like stars in the scene with a raw best quality


It shows space what did you expect?rainbow shitting unicorns?


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

Toaa said:


> Will he start with it before buu can do anything?because if not buu will first and foremeost go for planet busting



Neo-Acacia would start off with it. Not so much for Neo.

But busting the planet wouldn't matter. Neo + Neo-Acacia can survive in space and fly. It was his goal in the manga to destroy the Earth before going across the Universe.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Being eaten by Neo isn't just being trapped in the Soul World - you also become a part of Neo's flesh and body as evidenced when Toriko was able to taste the End Mammoth's flesh despite it being whole within Neo's stomach.
> 
> Once a part of Neo, there is no evidence that you're alive or conscious or capable of any action such as energy blasts or teleportation unless Neo vomits you up. (Jiji, a victim of Neo eaten whole, could use Back Channels for teleportation and yet he never escaped.)
> 
> On the assumption that being eaten by Neo is really the end, then while Neo himself may not be able to beat most forms of Buu, Neo-Acacia most likely can because of his speed, his time-acceleration hax, and his shapeshifting to grow much bigger than Buu very quickly.



Buu's too durable for Neo's flesh to properly integrate it. Buu could also just put a ki shield around himself so Neo's stomach fries itself if it attempts to integrate Buu. Jiji is weaker than Buu. Buu wouldn't be knocked unconscious so easily. 



Bad Wolf said:


> It doesn't matter. In toriko they can regenerate easily hands, if Neo eat the hand of someone they can't regenerate that. that's it.
> And if we want to be precise, Neo can stop the regeneration of Heracles and others like him that showed a high level of regeneration



Buu has higher level regen than anyone in the torikoverse. Bring a scan of any toriko character regenerating from smoke. And then show that Neo nullified the regeneration of that character. Until then Buu's regeneration is not being nullified by Neo.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Buu's too durable for Neo's flesh to properly integrate it. Buu could also just put a ki shield around himself so Neo's stomach fries itself if it attempts to integrate Buu. Jiji is weaker than Buu. Buu wouldn't be knocked unconscious so easily.
> 
> Buu has higher level regen than anyone in the torikoverse. Bring a scan of any toriko character regenerating from smoke. And then show that Neo nullified the regeneration of that character. Until then Buu's regeneration is not being nullified by Neo.



You can't say for certain that Buu's regen wouldn't be stopped - you could only say it is possible that Buu's regen wouldn't be stopped. Midora has atomic level regeneration and can do it very quickly as well, but he couldn't regenerate even the slightest bit after being eaten by Neo.

You also can't prove that durability would allow Buu to survive being absorbed by Neo. All we have here are possibilities.


----------



## Roggiano (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> *You can't say for certain that Buu's regen wouldn't be stopped - you could only say it is possible that Buu's regen wouldn't be stopped.* Midora has atomic level regeneration and can do it very quickly as well, but he couldn't regenerate even the slightest bit after being eaten by Neo.
> 
> You also can't prove that durability would allow Buu to survive being absorbed by Neo. All we have here are possibilities.


That's why we always fall back to -feats- (or valid statements, lore, anything else that is properly validated, etc.).  If they don't have the feats, then that's that and for the sake of a debate here, we only go by what's best shown.

All this being said, I can't remember the best regen feats from Toriko.  Anyone know?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> You can't say for certain that Buu's regen wouldn't be stopped - you could only say it is possible that Buu's regen wouldn't be stopped. Midora has atomic level regeneration and can do it very quickly as well, but he couldn't regenerate even the slightest bit after being eaten by Neo.



Do you know what the burden of proof is? Stop shifting it where it does't belong.

As I said you're the one that has to provide the evidence here since you're making the positive claim that Neo's eating would nullify Buu's regen. Midora's regen is different from Buu's as it's not his own natural regen but Minority World being used. And even then Midora's eaten body parts were still brought back in the end after he ate certain ingredients with very high regenerative properties. 



Super Perfect Cell said:


> You also can't prove that durability would allow Buu to survive being absorbed by Neo. All we have here are possibilities.



Another instance where you're shifting the burden of proof. You have to prove Neo's stomach can absorb a character with the level of durability Buu has. It has never been shown that it has though so you have no evidence. You could otherwise provide evidence of Neo's stomach bypassing durability but I do not think that evidence exists either. The evidence is on my side.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

Roggiano said:


> That's why we always fall back to -feats- (or valid statements, lore, anything else that is properly validated, etc.).  If they don't have the feats, then that's that and for the sake of a debate here, we only go by what's best shown.
> 
> All this being said, I can't remember the best regen feats from Toriko.  Anyone know?



Midora and Acacia have the best regen feats so far as I remember. Don Slime and Neo also have regen abilities but not fully displayed.

Midora uses Minority World on his atoms to regenerate himself; survived getting his head cut off, getting his upper body melted, being cut into pieces, etc. Not the same of course as being reduced to smoke, but it's the same principle; he regens on an atomic level.

Don Slime is a shapeshifter and by his own words can keep fighting even when cut into pieces.



xenos5 said:


> Do you know what the burden of proof is? Stop shifting it where it does't belong.
> 
> As I said you're the one that has to provide the evidence here since you're making the positive claim that Neo's eating would nullify Buu's regen. Midora's regen is different from Buu's as it's not his own natural regen but Minority World being used. And even then Midora's eaten body parts were still brought back in the end after he ate certain ingredients with very high regenerative properties.
> 
> Another instance where you're shifting the burden of proof. You have to prove Neo's stomach can absorb a character with the level of durability Buu has. It has never been shown that it has though so you have no evidence. You could otherwise provide evidence of Neo's stomach bypassing durability but I do not think that evidence exists either. The evidence is on my side.



There have been various statements that Neo can eat anything - obviously that's not a feat by itself, just statements but it's still something and it's consistent.

Midora's body parts came back presumably because Neo had vomited up everything he ate along with being immersed in CENTRE.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Neo-Acacia would start off with it. Not so much for Neo.
> 
> But busting the planet wouldn't matter. Neo + Neo-Acacia can survive in space and fly. It was his goal in the manga to destroy the Earth before going across the Universe.



The location of this battle that was set out in the OP is the ROSAT. That's the room of space and time/hyperbolic time chamber from DBZ. Buu has knowledge of the time chamber so he can just teleport out of there (or use the scream that allowed him to escape the first time) and destroy the entrance/exit behind him. He doesn't need to resort to that BFR tactic but it's just another way for him to win among many others. 

Another thing. Iirc the hyperbolic time chamber was stated to only be the size of the Earth. If Buu used his small star level + planet burst attack in there it would fill up the entire space and Neo would have no way of dodging it despite his speed. 

Neo is essentially trapped in a small cage with a much wilder beast than him. He's fucked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> The location of this battle that was set out in the OP is the ROSAT. That's the room of space and time/hyperbolic time chamber from DBZ. Buu has knowledge of the time chamber so he can just teleport out of there (or use the scream that allowed him to escape the first time) and destroy the entrance/exit behind him. He doesn't need to resort to that BFR tactic but it's just another way for him to win among many others.
> 
> Another thing. Iirc the hyperbolic time chamber was stated to only be the size of the Earth. If Buu used his small star level + planet burst attack in there it would fill up the entire space and Neo would have no way of dodging it despite his speed.
> 
> Neo is essentially trapped in a small cage with a much wilder beast than him. He's fucked.



Buu leaving the ROSAT isn't winning... That's just running away from the fight. Anyone can do that.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Buu leaving the ROSAT isn't winning... That's just running away from the fight. Anyone can do that.



Have you never heard of BFR before? It stands for Battle Field Removal. And it is a legitimate way of winning fights in threads here.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Have you never heard of BFR before? It stands for Battle Field Removal. And it is a legitimate way of winning fights in threads here.



Battlefield Removal typically involves sending your opponenet somewhere or trapping your opponent somewhere.

If both characters are allowed to just run away then Neo / Neo-Acacia could just warp to the Soul World using a Back Channel.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

And regardless Neo can't dodge Buu's biggest attacks or their explosions in such a small space. He's utterly and completely screwed.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Battlefield Removal typically involves sending your opponenet somewhere or trapping your opponent somewhere.



Buu would be trapping Neo in the hyperbolic time chamber.



Super Perfect Cell said:


> If both characters are allowed to just run away then Neo / Neo-Acacia could just warp to the Soul World using a Back Channel.



When's he done that before?


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Buu would be trapping Neo in the hyperbolic time chamber.
> 
> When's he done that before?



Buu wouldn't be doing anything though since they both already start in the ROSAT.

Pretty sure when Acacia left the Blue Nitro in Ch. 340 or something he vanished using the Back Channel. Also I'm sure Back Channels could be used to access the Soul World but that may have just been something misread during the ANOTHER Arc.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Buu wouldn't be doing anything though since they both already start in the ROSAT.



You can't spin Neo being trapped while Buu is roaming free as a win or a tie for Neo. 



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Pretty sure when Acacia left the Blue Nitro in Ch. 340 or something he vanished using the Back Channel. Also I'm sure Back Channels could be used to access the Soul World but that may have just been something misread during the ANOTHER Arc.



Proof?


----------



## howdy01 (Nov 3, 2016)

I flipped a coin, heads for buu and tails for neo, I got heads. I flipped it again, but then I got robbed by a black kid on a bike

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> You can't spin Neo being trapped while Buu is roaming free as a win or a tie for Neo.
> 
> Proof?



Can't find the bit where they talk about the Soul World and Back Channels. Oh well.

BFRing like that though is just daft. Plus it's still only Super Buu that has that power / knowledge to do that.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Can't find the bit where they talk about the Soul World and Back Channels. Oh well.
> 
> BFRing like that though is just daft. Plus it's still only Super Buu that has that power / knowledge to do that.



Kid Buu can also escape the place by using intantaneous movement and teleporting out of it. 

And Fat Buu can become Super Buu easily enough by getting angry which results in evil buu splitting off of him, eating the good buu, and then becoming Super Buu.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

Is it possible for buu to copy back channel?


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Kid Buu can also escape the place by using intantaneous movement and teleporting out of it.
> 
> And Fat Buu can become Super Buu easily enough by getting angry which results in evil buu splitting off of him, eating the good buu, and then becoming Super Buu.



That sounds like a rather convoluted method of powering up which is unlikely to happen in your everyday battle.



Toaa said:


> Is it possible for buu to copy back channel?



Back Channels are dependent on eating NEWS (Earth's meat dish) in order to create them.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Toaa said:


> Is it possible for buu to copy back channel?



Gourmet energy is the torikoverse's equivalent to ki and Buu can copy pretty much any ki induced ability (so he should be able to copy any gourmet energy induced ability) so if the Back Channel is made through gourmet energy than i'd say so.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> That sounds like a rather convoluted method of powering up which is unlikely to happen in your everyday battle.



Not really convoluted at all. All that has to happen is Fat Buu getting angry. The rest is a natural flow.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Gourmet energy is the torikoverse's equivalent to ki and Buu can copy pretty much any ki induced ability (so he should be able to copy any gourmet energy induced ability) so if the Back Channel is made through gourmet energy than i'd say so.





Super Perfect Cell said:


> Back Channels are dependent on eating NEWS (Earth's meat dish) in order to create them.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Anyways. Buu can BFR Neo, kill him, absorb him, transmute him, etc... 

Whereas Neo has not a single surefire method of beating Buu. 

Add on top of that, that the setting pretty much makes it so Neo can't dodge Buu's large scale attacks as they'd fill up the entire room... 

Neo decisively loses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Anyways. Buu can BFR Neo, kill him, absorb him, transmute him, etc...
> 
> Whereas Neo has not a single surefire method of beating Buu.
> 
> ...



Didn't the evil Buu blow back the transmutation spell by breathing on it?


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Didn't the evil Buu blow back the transmutation spell by breathing on it?



Evil Buu is stronger than Acacia.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Evil Buu is stronger than Acacia.



Which of course you got from power-scaling, right?


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Which of course you got from power-scaling, right?



If you want to take away power scaling Neo gets massively weakened. He has no direct FTL feats.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> If you want to take away power scaling Neo gets massively weakened. He has no direct FTL feats.



Even without direct FTL feats (Neo has attacked and blitzed multiple FTL characters anyway), Neo-Acacia still has the Back Channels. 1 second for Buu is 1 month for Acacia.

Buu's lack of feats are more damning. Especially a version of Buu that existed for like 2 chapters and barely had a fight?


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Even without direct FTL feats (*Neo has attacked and blitzed multiple FTL characters anyway*), Neo-Acacia still has the Back Channels. 1 second for Buu is 1 month for Acacia.



The bold is exactly the kind of scaling i've been using. It's power scaling.

The whole 1 second for 1 month thing was only shown with the small range back channel Neo used on Toriko. His long range back channel hasn't shown that. And Buu could probably just destroy the back channel or put up a ki barrier so it can't envelop him or affect him. 



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Buu's lack of feats are more damning. Especially a version of Buu that existed for like 2 chapters and barely had a fight?



That version of Buu (evil Buu) completely overpowered Good Buu who was able to have a sustained fight with Kid Buu (though he ultimately lost). They are SSJ2 level at least. Way above Frieza who is small star level+.

And Kid Buu has his own small star level+ feat.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> The bold is exactly the kind of scaling i've been using. It's power scaling.
> 
> The whole 1 second for 1 month thing was only shown with the small range back channel Neo used on Toriko. His long range back channel hasn't shown that. And Buu could probably just destroy the back channel or put up a ki barrier so it can't envelop him or affect him.
> 
> ...



Since when did Ki barriers stop time-manipulation?

Also proof of Star-level feats without using fancalcs?


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Since when did Ki barriers stop time-manipulation?



It doesn't have to stop time-manipulation. It just has to stop the back channel from covering Buu. The Back Channels are physical though liquid-like objects and they can be destroyed or can be stopped from covering a character.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Also proof of Star-level feats without using fancalcs?



Proof any of the 8 kings are FTL let alone Neo without using fancalcs? We use calcs here for a reason. To quantify feats.


----------



## Roggiano (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Since when did Ki barriers stop time-manipulation?
> 
> *Also proof of Star-level feats without using fancalcs?*


So, I'm going to have to say this: telling the OBD, at this point in time, to not use calcs is not going to go well.  At absolute worst with the regulars, you'll be ignored.  After all, one of the main things we do here at the OBD is to properly quantify feats, not just simply eyeball them.  To quote myself in another thread:


> The OBD focuses on quantifying feats first and everything else is mainly compared to the feats. However, as such, each of these are taken case-by-case
> 
> And on the physics, quite frankly, most of fiction already blatantly disregards our understanding of Physics. However, that doesn't mean we don't use it. Quite frankly, to some degree, we already do pick and choose (ex: we don't use relativistic calculations, we don't use KE when speed is above LS, etc.) but only because we use what the majority of the OBD have agreed upon as most logical. There's no way we'll be able to quantify everything properly but we just do so because, otherwise, our own hobby doesn't have much ground to hold on. Hence why, right or wrong, we do what we do.


So, calcs are perfectly valid here and highly accepted here in the OBD.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Proof any of the 8 kings are FTL let alone Neo without using fancalcs?





Bambina also has that feat of casually dodging multiple lightspeed spears at close range.



Roggiano said:


> So, I'm going to have to say this: telling the OBD, at this point in time, to not use calcs is not going to go well.  At absolute worst with the regulars, you'll be ignored.  After all, one of the main things we do here at the OBD is to properly quantify feats, not just simply eyeball them.  To quote myself in another thread:
> 
> So, calcs are perfectly valid here and highly accepted here in the OBD.



I'm aware calcs are used here - I just think in order of importance, feats > calcs.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Bambina also has that feat of casually dodging multiple lightspeed spears at close range.



So a statement and spears that are only lightspeed through statements?

Stop trying to put arbitrary restrictions on the types of feats we use here. That is not for you to decide. Calcs and scaling are valid here.


----------



## Roggiano (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> I'm aware calcs are used here - I just think in order of importance, feats > calcs.


Ah, then you have to understand that how the OBD views calcs aren't exactly a separate entity but our way of properly quantifying feats.  So it isn't really feats > calcs as much as it is one way to properly assess feats is through calcs.  (Essentially, they're tools).


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> So a statement and spears that are only lightspeed through statements?
> 
> Stop trying to put arbitrary restrictions on the types of feats we use here. That is not for you to decide. Calcs and scaling are valid here.



Calcs aren't a type of feat, they're an evaluation of a feat and that evaluation can be flawed.

How else do you expect we find out how fast the Mother Snake was going? Hold up a stopwatch and measure it? Narration in Toriko is done accurately by the author; it's not a character statement.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 3, 2016)

Exactly what form of Buu are we using here, again?


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Calcs aren't a type of feat, they're an evaluation of a feat and that evaluation can be flawed.



That evaluation is looked at by other calcers and discussed before it gets accepted. It is perfectly acceptable here and if you want a calc-free debate perhaps this isn't the forum for you. 



Super Perfect Cell said:


> How else do you expect we find out how fast the Mother Snake was going? Hold up a stopwatch and measure it? Narration in Toriko is done accurately by the author; it's not a character statement.



If you want to say Buu can't scale to feats of other characters than isn't trying to use a feat from the Snake King for Neo completely hypocritical?


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> Exactly what form of Buu are we using here, again?



Isn't specified. But regardless Fat Buu can become Super Buu if it is fat buu. And if kid buu is being referred to as majin buu since he's the original form of Buu that also works as well. Any form of Buu can beat Neo IMHO.


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 3, 2016)

With varying levels of difficulty, I would assume.
For example, getting swallowed would do nothing to Kid Buu, inconvenience Super Buu and neutralize all the others


----------



## Bad Wolf (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Buu has higher level regen than anyone in the torikoverse. Bring a scan of any toriko character regenerating from smoke. And then show that Neo nullified the regeneration of that character. Until then Buu's regeneration is not being nullified by Neo.


smoke is just a different state of matter so the "better regeneration" is subjective. Having all of his cell destroyed wasn't even enough to kill Elg that is very weak. And what Neo does isn't a matter of good or bad regeneration. If someone can regenerate a hand they can, that's all. Neo doesn't allow that. How could help him regenerating from to stop a power that stop the regeneration?


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> With varying levels of difficulty, I would assume.
> For example, getting swallowed would do nothing to Kid Buu, inconvenience Super Buu and neutralize all the others


Fat Buu can become Super Buu.

Only Mr. Buu wouldn't have any method of escaping (well except for maybe flying back out of Neo's mouth when he opens it again since Neo's stomach isn't doing shit to him) but there are ways he could prevent himself getting eaten in the first place.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> smoke is just a different state of matter so the "better regeneration" is subjective. Having all of his cell destroyed wasn't even enough to kill Elg that is very weak.



When were all of his cells destroyed? Post a scan of this.



Bad Wolf said:


> And what Neo does isn't a matter of good or bad regeneration. If someone can regenerate a hand they can, that's all. *Neo doesn't allow that.* How could help him regenerating from to stop a power that stop the regeneration?



Tell that to the 8 kings who were healed by Center. That happening pretty much proved regeneration of a high enough level bypasses Neo's regeneration nullification.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> When were all of his cells destroyed? Post a scan of this.
> 
> Tell that to the 8 kings who were healed by Center. That happening pretty much proved regeneration of a high enough level bypasses Neo's regeneration nullification.



Isn't it also possible that the reason why CENTRE worked was because Neo was vomiting up everything he had eaten which include the pieces of the 8 Kings?


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Isn't it also possible that the reason why CENTRE worked was because Neo was vomiting up everything he had eaten which include the pieces of the 8 Kings?



We never see those pieces. So there's no proof of that.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> We never see those pieces. So there's no proof of that.



We don't see the pieces themselves but Neo was still vomiting up everything he'd ever eaten in the past including the Blue Nitro of the Blue Universe.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> We don't see the pieces themselves but Neo was still vomiting up everything he'd ever eaten in the past including the Blue Nitro of the Blue Universe.



If I recall correctly even before Neo vomited Bambina was healed from a large portion of his body being eaten by eating God.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> We never see those pieces. So there's no proof of that.


I actually never though about center you are correct...can neo even do anythig  to win?he cant hurt him cant keep him and even if it wounds him he will reform or regenerate meanwhile buu needs a single attack


Well this match has become more majin buu vs acacia because neo is useless

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> If I recall correctly even before Neo vomited Bambina was healed from a large portion of his body being eaten by eating God.



We see him be healed by GOD but at the same time I don't think we saw Neo directly eating Bambina's body.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Center "creating life" could just means it creates new cells. Buu creates new cells when he regenerates just like that. Even when Vegito destroyed Buuhan's head tentacle Buu created a new one easily.


That's not it. It says life, in toriko I already showed that they can even regenerate from cells that are being destroyed. And if you lose a limb it's obvious that you have to regenerate cells, and even bones, tissues and stuff. Center was said many times that can revive that, there was even Chiyo that was searching it to resurrect his son.



xenos5 said:


> Him being "smashed to bits" is not on the same level as Buu coming back from smoke.


it's not "to bits", Buranchi destroyed all of his cells. And even if you keep saying that regenerating from smoke is better it isn't, why would that be better? It's only a different state of matter. Neo stopping regeneration is more close to hax than else



xenos5 said:


> The most reasonable conclusion to make is that Bambina's lower half was eaten.


It's not reasonable because he regenerated lol. It's just a circular reasoning


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 3, 2016)

Let's assume that Neo does eat Majin Buu 

What's to stop him from regenerating from inside of Neo and eating everything inside? Or teleporting himself out?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bad Wolf (Nov 3, 2016)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Let's assume that Neo does eat Majin Buu
> 
> What's to stop him from regenerating from inside of Neo and eating everything inside? Or teleporting himself out?


Because every non fodder can regenerate in toriko and no one was able to doing that. And every non fodder can use black channel but can't escape from that. Even because in DB afterlife/kayoshin realms are place in the same space as the regular universe, you can go there even without teleport


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Let's assume that Neo does eat Majin Buu
> 
> What's to stop him from regenerating from inside of Neo and eating everything inside? Or teleporting himself out?



Buu's never shown that he can resist being absorbed by another being. There is no evidence he would be conscious or alive if he is a part of Neo.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Buu's never shown that he can resist being absorbed by another being. There is no evidence he would be conscious or alive if he is a part of Neo.



FFS. Once again you're shifting the burden of proof where it doesn't belong. Neo has not integrated a character with durability on the level of Buu. There's no evidence he would be made unconscious or killed. So he wouldn't. Period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> That's not it. It says life, in toriko I already showed that they can even regenerate from cells that are being destroyed. And if you lose a limb it's obvious that you have to regenerate cells, and even bones, tissues and stuff. Center was said many times that can revive that, there was even Chiyo that was searching it to resurrect his son.



Center has never brought someone back from the dead so that can't be proven. The most we know about is that is is the ultimate regenerative ingredient.



Bad Wolf said:


> it's not "to bits", Buranchi destroyed all of his cells.



No they weren't destroyed. Buranchi himself said "to bits" in the page you linked so it's his own word. 



Bad Wolf said:


> And even if you keep saying that regenerating from smoke is better it isn't, why would that be better? It's only a different state of matter. Neo stopping regeneration is more close to hax than else



It's hax that has a clear limit. Regenerating from smoke is as close to regenerating from nothing you can get without actually regenerating from nothing. It's an extremely high level of regeneration. 



Bad Wolf said:


> It's not reasonable because he regenerated lol. It's just a circular reasoning



I said the most reasonable conclusion to make was that Bambina's lower half was eaten by Neo based on context clues. Not because God regenerated it. God regenerating it was more of my proof that high level regeneration bypasses Neo's regeneration nullfication. 



Bad Wolf said:


> Because every non fodder can regenerate in toriko and no one was able to doing that. And every non fodder can use back channel but can't escape from that. Even because in DB afterlife/kayoshin realms are place in the same space as the regular universe, you can go there even without teleport



Creating a Back channel doesn't teleport you. We've never seen proof of that. And "every non fodder" in the Toriko universe are all still below Buu.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Buu's never shown that he can resist being absorbed by another being. There is no evidence he would be conscious or alive if he is a part of Neo.



And yet a Mammoth turned out just fine when Neo spit it out. We didn't even get to see the entirety of what he spit out from his stomach. 



Bad Wolf said:


> Because every non fodder can regenerate in toriko and no one was able to doing that. And every non fodder can use black channel but can't escape from that. Even because in DB afterlife/kayoshin realms are place in the same space as the regular universe, you can go there even without teleport



And that means that Buu can't reassemble himself from inside of him and rip a hole inside?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

Darth Nihilus said:


> And yet a Mammoth turned out just fine when Neo spit it out. We didn't even get to see the entirety of what he spit out from his stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> And that means that Buu can't reassemble himself from inside of him and rip a hole inside?


But but neo stops regeneration and everything absorbed become a part lf him

Yeah there is really no way for buu to lose

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Bad Wolf (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> No they weren't destroyed. Buranchi himself said "to bits" in the page you linked so it's his own word.


No. Buranchi was thinking that the guy regenerated only thanks of his cells so he destroyed them to kill him.



xenos5 said:


> It's hax that has a clear limit. Regenerating from smoke is as close to regenerating from nothing you can get without actually regenerating from nothing. It's an extremely high level of regeneration.


Not really. You are trying to say that his hax have a limit by showing bambina, but bambina wasn't eaten. He ate the attacks of others


xenos5 said:


> I said the most reasonable conclusion to make was that Bambina's lower half was eaten by Neo based on context clues. Not because God regenerated it. God regenerating it was more of my proof that high level regeneration bypasses Neo's regeneration nullfication.


It's not reasonable at all. Nothing was ever show to regenerate once beaten by Neo, not even Midora with his own regeneration and minority world, even Heracles regeneration wasn't even suggested to be able to do such a thing. We don't even see bambina being beaten in that part, you claim that he was beaten? burden of proof is yours



xenos5 said:


> Creating a Back channel doesn't teleport you. We've never seen proof of that. And "every non fodder" in the Toriko universe are all still below Buu.


Black channel is a way to get out and in to other dimension. Like afterlife (that in toriko isn't in the same space as the one in dragon ball) we've even seen people come out from nothing like Komatsu after preparing Another



Darth Nihilus said:


> And that means that Buu can't reassemble himself from inside of him and rip a hole inside?


Yes


----------



## Gordo solos (Nov 3, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> Even because in DB afterlife/kayoshin realms are place in the same space as the regular universe, you can go there even without teleport


No you can't


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

Nothing in the battles with Neo have indicated that durability would even let you resist being consumed by Neo. All that's been stated is that Neo is capable of eating everything.


----------



## Steven (Nov 3, 2016)

toriko´s last chapter will be sooner released,as this thread ends


----------



## Bad Wolf (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Look at the page you posted earlier again. He said "bits". The cells were damaged, maybe. But not destroyed.


That's pedantic. You can't destroy matter, "destroyed" or "bits" it's basically the same



xenos5 said:


> Bambina had clear bite marks where the upper half of his body was separated from the missing lower half. Neo tries to solve most problems by eating shit. Therefore the most likely possibility is that Neo ate Bambina's lower half. Hell, we see Neo do the same thing to emperor crow making it even more likely.





xenos5 said:


> As I said before. Bambina had bite marks separating his upper half from his missing lower half. That's pretty good evidence Neo ate his lower half.


For me they aren't bite, more a violent mutilation. Neo can use many ways to damage someone else, heracles in the next page wasn't eaten for example.
But it's useless to discuss

We saw that Emperor Crow was bitten and here we see that he can't regenerate. Acacia wasn't even surprised of seeing bambina. It would be very illogic if something like you are claiming could happen so easily and no one pointed that out



xenos5 said:


> Regardless the characters eaten by Neo who could use the back channel were probably made unconscious when eaten by Neo so they couldn't use their ability.


Or dead. If jiji and Slime were alive then next chapter they will show. It was never stated that people inside of him were unconscious, but dead. Before you try to say that again, the mammoth was prepared by froze, as anything else, that's why he was vomiting food and not... vomit



xenos5 said:


> Buu wouldn't be made unconscious as he's more durable than them, and can use a ki shield so Neo's flesh from his stomach can't even attempt to integrate him. It would vaporize itself in doing so since Buu's ki shield would be small star level+ as it's powered by his ki.


And inside Neo it's a different dimension with enough space to fill it with galaxies of food. Good luck with small star level+ to destroy it


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Nothing in the battles with Neo have indicated that durability would even let you resist being consumed by Neo. All that's been stated is that Neo is capable of eating everything.



How many times are you going to keep doing this? Shifting the burden of proof where it doesn't belong I mean.

We don't have to provide proof that Neo can't bypass durability to absorb characters. You have to provide proof that he can. Whether or not Neo can eat something if his stomach can't integrate it that thing can destroy his stomach and escape. Neo's stomach has never been shown integrating a creature as durable as Buu.


----------



## Gordo solos (Nov 3, 2016)

I like how this guy says that Buu can't travel to other dimensions 

Like shit, I can agree with Neo winning but you'd have to downplay Buu pretty badly to say that


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> How many times are you going to keep doing this? Shifting the burden of proof where it doesn't belong I mean.
> 
> We don't have to provide proof that Neo can't bypass durability to absorb characters. You have to provide proof that he can. Whether or not Neo can eat something if his stomach can't integrate it that thing can destroy his stomach and escape. Neo's stomach has never been shown integrating a creature as durable as Buu.



I provided a scan of a character giving an explanation to Neo's ability which is consistent with what has been shown in the manga; that Neo can eat everything. Everything is an ingredient for him.

Neo - while weaker and prior to being revived - was able to consume Don Slime's miniature supernova; technically a star if only a small one.


Don Slime acknowledges it it is small but that he packed an incredible amount of matter into it.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> That's pedantic. You can't destroy matter, "destroyed" or "bits" it's basically the same



The only visual we see shows Elg in pieces. That is not on the same level as regenerating from smoke. Your whole argument relies on some unsubstantiated statement from Buranchi that isn't fully clear.



Bad Wolf said:


> For me they aren't bite, more a violent mutilation. Neo can use many ways to damage someone else, heracles in the next page wasn't eaten for example.
> But it's useless to discuss
> 
> We saw that Emperor Crow was bitten and here we see that he can't regenerate. Acacia wasn't even surprised of seeing bambina. It would be very illogic if something like you are claiming could happen so easily and no one pointed that out



The statement from Toriko implied Emperor Crow was regenerating but it was hard going for him. More than it would be for a normal wound.



Bad Wolf said:


> Or dead. If jiji and Slime were alive then next chapter they will show. It was never stated that people inside of him were unconscious, but dead. Before you try to say that again, the mammoth was prepared by froze, as anything else, that's why he was vomiting food and not... vomit



Froeze can't bring things back to life. The mammoth was clearly alive. And even if all of those creatures Neo ate died. Buu is more durable than them so he would survive.



Bad Wolf said:


> And inside Neo it's a different dimension with enough space to fill it with galaxies of food. Good luck with small star level+ to destroy it



The size means nothing in regards to its durability. And Buu has destroyed galaxies in the past over time. He could do the same here but replaces galaxies with Neo's stomach. He doesn't have to though. He could just as well escape and kill Neo a different way.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> I provided a scan of a character giving an explanation to Neo's ability which is consistent with what has been shown in the manga; that Neo can eat everything. Everything is an ingredient for him.



What Neo is capable of eating has nothing to do with what his stomach is capable of integrating. Buu is not being absorbed.



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Neo - while weaker and prior to being revived - was able to consume Don Slime's miniature supernova; technically a star if only a small one.



It was only going to destroy the planet. It was much less durable and powerful than a normal star.



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Don Slime acknowledges it it is small but that he packed an incredible amount of matter into it.



Doesn't matter. Still only stated to have large planet level DC.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

Stated to have Large Planet DC at minimum, doesn't mean it can't be larger. And going by Don Slime's statement of packing an incredible amount of matter into it, it could easily have the durability of a small star.


----------



## Roggiano (Nov 3, 2016)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> *Stated to have Large Planet DC at minimum, doesn't mean it can't be larger.* And going by Don Slime's statement of packing an incredible amount of matter into it, it could easily have the durability of a small star.


Please understand that, yes, it can be larger but so long as there are no more correlating feats (or accepted statements, lore, etc) that don't back it up, then that's all we can use.

Quite frankly, I realize you have a habit of using this sort of statement.  Yes, it's a minimum.  Yes, it can be larger.  But it cannot be used as proof on its own to suggest something beyond that minimum and if there's no correlating feats otherwise, then the minimum is what we go by.  If there is proof to suggest otherwise, then great (and that you'll need to bring those up).

And no, the statement of having a lot of matter in it does not substantiate this to be small star.  It doesn't discount the possibility but it doesn't work as substantial proof on its own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Nov 3, 2016)

Roggiano said:


> Please understand that, yes, it can be larger but so long as there are no more correlating feats (or accepted statements, lore, etc) that don't back it up, then that's all we can use.
> 
> Quite frankly, I realize you have a habit of using this sort of statement.  Yes, it's a minimum.  Yes, it can be larger.  But it cannot be used as proof on its own to suggest something beyond that minimum and if there's no correlating feats otherwise, then the minimum is what we go by.  If there is proof to suggest otherwise, then great (and that you'll need to bring those up).
> 
> And no, the statement of having a lot of matter in it does not substantiate this to be small star.  It doesn't discount the possibility but it doesn't work as substantial proof on its own.



Fair enough.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

Still no proof neo will magically be able to contain buu after he absorbs him and not grt absorbed himself which is more likely

Buu needs a single attack and neo will some thousand years to appear again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VongolaDecimo72 (Nov 3, 2016)

Neo takes it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Bad Wolf (Nov 3, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> No you can't


Then how beerus and whis went to kayo place to earth? They don't know teleport or stuff like that. Until that I was ok with thinking stuff like that but with super it seems that these place are in the same space



xenos5 said:


> The only visual we see shows Elg in pieces. That is not on the same level as regenerating from smoke. Your whole argument relies on some unsubstantiated statement from Buranchi that isn't fully clear.


It's not the same but that doesn't mean something, as I said smoke is only a different state of matter, if you are already a piece of cellular dust it doesn't change much. 



xenos5 said:


> The statement from Toriko implied Emperor Crow was regenerating but it was hard going for him. More than it would be for a normal wound.


It's more like that he can't regenerate that, that's why he's having an hard time. Still it wasn't a fatal blow



xenos5 said:


> Froeze can't bring things back to life. The mammoth was clearly alive. And even if all of those creatures Neo ate died. Buu is more durable than them so he would survive.


If someone is ate alive we don't know what would happen, I don't even think it would die because of the strange stomach of Neo. And don't understimate Froze, she had plenty of time to do anything, even because Neo already eated center and other stuff. Anyway the mammoth is a special case, like the regeneration of bu against other bu


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

VongolaDecimo72 said:


> Neo takes it.


Dude we have been going at it for pages your opinion is gonna cut it


----------



## Gordo solos (Nov 3, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> Then how beerus and whis went to kayo place to earth? They don't know teleport or stuff like that. Until that I was ok with thinking stuff like that but with super it seems that these place are in the same space


You're asking how Whis (the guy that can travel to other universes and BFR people to different dimensions) traveled to a different dimension?

Seriously?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> Then how beerus and whis went to kayo place to earth? They don't know teleport or stuff like that. Until that I was ok with thinking stuff like that but with super it seems that these place are in the same space
> 
> 
> It's not the same but that doesn't mean something, as I said smoke is only a different state of matter, if you are already a piece of cellular dust it doesn't change much.
> ...


And i dont think you understand that regeneration has tiers as does everything else buu has higher regeneration than anything at torikoverse and is also made from unique matter so stating neo will negate his regen is bullshit

Its still doubtfull that he can even harm buu and buu's molecules can act indepedently

Also kid buu is mot much weaker than the version who broke out of the time chamber


----------



## howdy01 (Nov 3, 2016)

why does he even need regen, how is neo hurting him?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 3, 2016)

howdy01 said:


> why does he even need regen, how is neo hurting him?



He's not. Just covering all my bases


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 3, 2016)

Efege said:


> toriko´s last chapter will be sooner released,*as this thread ends*



Good luck with that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 3, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Good luck with that


i didnt read the whole 18!!!!!!! pages,but im sure,at the end of the day,is this still a "agree to disagree" thread


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 3, 2016)

It's a "time to shatter records" thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> It's a "time to shatter records" thread.


We are speaking about 1014 pages here that aint a laughing matter


----------



## Veggie (Nov 3, 2016)

Efege said:


> i didnt read the whole 18!!!!!!! pages,but im sure,at the end of the day,is *this still a "agree to disagree" thread*


Is not, Buu wins and his side has brought up the proof. Meanwhile we have Neo's side that is even trying to to throw out calcs just so Neo can stand a chance

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

howdy01 said:


> why does he even need regen, how is neo hurting him?


He doesn't but people think neo will even scratch neo with dat multi galaxy hangover


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> Is not, Buu wins and his side has brought up the proof. Meanwhile we have Neo's side that is even trying to to throw out calcs just so Neo can stand a chance


Powerscaling not legit guys not legit throw it out

Calcs not legit throw it out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Nov 3, 2016)

19 pages


----------



## Toaa (Nov 3, 2016)

So buu wins

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 3, 2016)

Pretty much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XImpossibruX (Nov 3, 2016)

Magic transmutation + Absorption + Telekinesis + Regeneration + Body manipulation + Surviving in space + Teleportation

Man, Buu was a worthy final villain (At least until Super).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Toaa (Nov 4, 2016)

The thread should be locked buu still wins


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 4, 2016)

@MusubiKazesaru 

Why is this still open

This thread is literally a wankfess of Torikotards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 4, 2016)

Let's at least get to page 20 before the lock


----------



## Toaa (Nov 4, 2016)

If kaant and mysticblade come we may surpass wolverine vs spiderman


----------



## Toaa (Nov 4, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> @MusubiKazesaru
> 
> Why is this still open
> 
> This thread is literally a wankfess of Torikotards


...that emoticon always


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 4, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> Let's at least get to page 20 before the lock



This thread getting locked?


----------



## ho11ow (Nov 4, 2016)

Is this thread still open?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 4, 2016)

I guess it's finally time to bring it to a close.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 4, 2016)

This was a really hard and long fought debate. If it's really about to end although I know it's just a silly little trophy i'd really like for it to be added to Buu's victories and Neo's losses for their OBD wiki profiles  @God Movement or @Imagine .


----------



## God Movement (Nov 4, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> So a statement and spears that are only lightspeed through statements?
> 
> Stop trying to put arbitrary restrictions on the types of feats we use here. That is not for you to decide. Calcs and scaling are valid here.



That one counts. It's a narrator statement. It's a fact like the snake king being 220,000km long.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 4, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Aight.


We should accept narrator statements but character statements should not be taken in facevalue


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 4, 2016)

I think I was just a bit flustered by SPC's insane argument that power scaling and calcs should be thrown out at the time I made that post .


----------



## Brolypotence (Nov 4, 2016)

19 pages holy sheeit


----------



## Imagine (Nov 4, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> This was a really hard and long fought debate. If it's really about to end although I know it's just a silly little trophy i'd really like for it to be added to Buu's victories and Neo's losses for their OBD wiki profiles  @God Movement or @Imagine .


Fuck off


----------



## Toaa (Nov 4, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> 19 pages holy sheeit


Yeah it was a long one


----------

